# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Filozofet Ateiste me te medhej te kohrave

## EuroStar1

*Demokriti

Demokriti lindi në Thraki në qytetin Abder rreth vitit 460 p.e.s. « I shtyrë nga dëshira për të nxënë », thot Aristoteli, udhtoi shum dhe ariti të bëj spjegime racionale mbi natyrën dhe u bë burim i rëndësishëm për pasardhësit e ndër ta më i njohuri është Epikuri. Besohet të ketë shkruajtur pesëdhjetë e dy vepra por kjo duhet të meret me shum kujdes sepse të ruajtura janë vetëm dis kalime e nga citimet mbi të që gjejmë sot, janë të njerëzve që nuk përputheshin me idetë e Demokritit kështuqë, dëshmitë e tyre nuk janë tejet të besueshme. Nga mungesa e byrimeve të sigurta, në kohët vijuese tê antikës, sa në Greqi aq sa edhe në Romë u krijuan anekdota nga të cilat së paku arijmë të krijojmë një pasqyrë mbi atë se çqe Demokriti në kohët në fjalë. Plutarku thot se ai është verbuar vet për të ju shmangur shqetsimve dhe pengesave që vijnë nga jashtë e sidomos nga femrat, të cilat përndryshe dikur në jetën e vet ka dashur ti ketë të gjitha.
Sa i përket veprimtarisë mendimtare, Demokriti pranonte dy principe të krijimit të gjithësisë dhe për hërë të parë, flitet për një sistem të krijimit të gjithësisë pa ndërhyrje të forcave mbinatyrore. Këtu kemi me të vërtetë një mundim, një punë mendimit më të ri dhe jo pse për herë të parë përmendet fjala atom, po pse bëhet një hulumtim për ndërtimin e asaj që egziston me principe të reja dhe mbështetur në baza të reja materiale. Demokriti pra zhvillon, do të kisha thënë një teori materialiste mekanike ku materjen e quan të formuar nga grimca të pazzhdukshme dhe të pandashme më tej (atom). Çdo trup formohet me lëvizjen e grimcave lirë në shprazëtirën që egziston dhe që mundëson këtë levizshmëri. Pra kështu formohen trupëra më komplekse dhe të njëjtat grimcohen pas vdekjes.
Dihet gjithashtu se Demokriti nuk ishte një materialiste i shterur dhe pa idealizëm në vehte. Ai me hutaqëri kërkonte qetësi shpirtërore dhe morale. Kërkonte pastrimin shpirtëror nga friga dhe bestytnitë. Për tu mbrojtur nga dëshirat e ndryshme, si që përmenda edhe më parë ai e verboi vehten
Nga veprat e tia (52 në numër) nuk gjemë vetem një pakicë shum të vogë se pjesa tjetër është shkatruar ose humbur. Fragmente, citate dhe pjesë mbi jetën e tij transmetohen më vonë nga Aristoteli, Simpliciusi, Ciceroni, Plutarku
Një shekull më vonë, teorinë e bazuar mbi atomet e mer dhe e zhvillon
Epikuri, që njihet njiherit edhe si pasardhës më i denjë dhe më besnik i Demokritit.
Disa citate të Demokritit :
« Asgjë nuk vjen nga hiçi, dhe asgjë, pasiqë të jetë shkatëruarnuk i këthehet hiçit. Atomet lëvizin në gjithësi duke prodhuar vorbulla dhe nga kjo formohen komponimet : zjarri, uji, ajri dhe toka. »
«Krejt çka egziston në gjithësi është frut i rastit dhe domosdoshmërisë. »
«Gjithësia është e pafund pasiqë nuk është vepër e asnjë krijuesi. »* 


*Empedokli


Empedokli rradhitet ndër figurat më të shquara të filozofëve të kohës parasokratiane të shkollës së Parmenidhit. Është i influencuar nga tri idetë të cilat edhe i mësoi, ata të Pitagorës dhe besimet Orfeike ; idetë Eleatike : dhe ndikimet nga Herakliti. Mbron tezën e Njëshes dhe mëtej, pasiqë nxen edhe mësimet e vijuesve të Pitagorës, përpilon kosmologjine e vet. Zjarri, toka uji dhe ajri janë elementet që formojnë çdo gjë në gjithësinë e paraqitur në një sferë ku bashkimi dhe ndarja e elementeve vihet në lëvizje nga dy forca të vetme : Dashuria dhe urrejtja. E para është forcë bashkuese kurse e dyta forcë që sjellë ndarje. Përveç interesit mbi natyrën Empedokli merret me jetën politike dhe është mbrojtës i zjarrtë i demokracisë. Është poashtu i njohur si idhtar i doktrinës së migrimit të shpirtërave dhe si shërues, gjë që bëri të konsiderohet si hyjni nga bashkëkohanikët e tij. Për të vërtetuar pavdekshmërinë e tij, por më tepër nga krenaria joracionale, pas një banketi ndër besimtarë e miq, dëgjon një zë që e thërret dhe ai zhduket përgjithmonë. U gjuajt në flakët e Etnës nga i ngelën pa u djegur vetëm bronza e këpucëve. Apotheozë pak edhe e stërritur por sidoqoftë, dëshira Empedoklit u plotësua më së miri Pretendonte të jetë Hyjni dhe i pavdekshëm ( « Pastrimet » unë kam arrdhur tek ju si një Perendi i pavdekshëm) Këtë e ariti gjatë jetës e sidomos duke ju sakrifikuar Etnës. Kjo ishte dëshira e tij
Empedokli fizikant dhe magjistar :
Në poemën « Natyra » flet për ushtrimin e forcës së magjisë mbi çdo gjë. Aty i drejtohet nxënësit të vet Posanias me fjalët : « Ti do ti mësosh të gjitha ilaçet kundër dhimbjeve dhe pleqërisë. Ti do të qetësosh vrullin e errërave të palodhshme Për të mirën e njeriut ti, kur do të duhet, do të bëshë që thatësia të zëvendsoj shiun dhe të kundërtën ».
Përndryshe te Empedokli që në fillim verejmë vendosjen e materjes unike të përhershme. Çdo gjë e gjithkah është rrënjë e të qenurit. Asgjë nuk nuk vjen dhe asgjë nuk shkatrohet. Çdo gjë që është, ka qenë dhe do të jetë. Katër janë « rrënjët » që kanë egsistuar dhe do të egzistojnë : Zjarri (në formën e hyjnizuar Empedokli e quan Zeus), Uji, Ajri dhe Toka : këto janë bazat e Qenies dhe qëndrojnë në gjithësi dhe që kanë madhësinë e tyre edhe pse ai nuk ka njohurinë e rëndësisë së tyre. Dielli dhe yjet janë aty nga djithëmonë dhe nuk ska çtë kërkojmë jasht kësaj. Të gjithë kanë të njejtën moshë. Kanë qenë gjithmonë dhe do të jenë përçdoherë.
Shohim se në një mënyrë Empedokli pranon shumësin e vetive të spcifikuara të pandryshueshme dhe spjegon përzierjen e elementeve nëpërmjet procesive mekanike. Përzierja bëhet mes elementeve me afinitete të përafërta dhe nuk ka asnjë lloj tranfsormimi. Lumenjt e mëdhej gjithashtu mund të kalojnë nëpër pore të ngushta (këtu Empedokle bënë hapat e para në fushën e atomit). Toka mori lëndët e shumta nga uji e zjarri dhe kështu u prodhuan eshtërat, tuli, dyelli dhe gjaku.
Principet dhe mekanizmi sipas së cilit prodhohen këta përzierje dhe ndërrime, janë dy veti (elemente) të rëndësishme : Përçarja (armiqsia) dhe nga ana tjetër : Dashuria (harmonia, gëzimi).
Tash shtrohet pyetja a është Empedokle i bindur në Njishen e materies apo pati tendenca të ndërlidh idetë e shumëfishit kaotik. A është pra Përçarja një rrjedhë e Mërisë dhe Dashuria një betejë kundër mbretërisë së Përçarjes ?* 

*Gorgias

Gorgias, nxënës i Empedolkit nga i cili e mësoi retorikën, është nga Leontium i Sicilisë dhe sipas disave jetoi 108-109 vjet. Njihet bashkë me Protagorën, si njëri nga sofistët e parë dhe më të njohurit në historinë e filozofisë. Në Athinë erdhi në moshën gjashtëdhjetë vjaçare me urdhër të qytetit të vet si ambasador. Në një fjalim të mbajtur para Kuvendit Popullor, ariti të bind athinasit ta ndihmojnë kundër Sirakuzës. Vdiq në vitin 374 p.a.s. në Larisë.

« Fjala është despot i plotëfuqishëm » pat thënë Gorgias në një fjalim tjetër të vetin në Athinë. Për të, arti i të folurit dhe manipulimit janë « çelsi i pushtetit politik ». Thënia e tij se : Gojëtari ka mundësinë e të folurit që të gjithëve pa dallim dhe mbi çdo pyetje, në atë mënyrë që në prani të turmës të jetë më bindës se çdokush tjetër. » Të këtilla deklarime ngjallën bujë në Athinë dhe njëherit ndihmuan që retorika, pra arti për të bindur, të pajiset me petk famëkeq. Sulmet më të « egra » erdhën nga Sokrati dhe nxënësi i tij Platoni në Dialogun e tij sa bënë që edhe sot fjala sofist të ketë domethënie fyese. Për Platonin, sofistët, e nderonin (çmonin) më shum të mundshmen se sa të vërtetën , kjo është e pajelueshme. Por, edhe pa Platonin, retorika, vendin e ka në në mes të lejueshmes dhe përçmimit. Ajo lindi krysisht si pasojë e nevojës dhe e dëshirës për mbisundim politik dhe për të bindur gjykatësit gjatë një procesi gjyqësor.

Gorgias dhe sofizmi në përgjithësi mbrojnë « tezën e të fortit ». Për ta, drejtësia është çpikje e të dobtive që e përqafojnë një masë e madhe, të cytur nga friga se mos vallë do të pësojnë nga të fortit. Për sofistët drejtësia është forcë dhe lejohet të përdoret për epërsim

Përfundimet kryesore dhe më të dalluara të Gorgias janë :

*

a. E vërteta nuk egziston ;
*

b. Qenia nuk egziston e « nëse diçka egziston, është qenia ose jo-qenia, ose njëherit qenia dhe jo-qenia. » ;
*

c. « Edhe nëse diç egziston, njeriu nuk mund ta dalloj e as ta spjegoj » ; n

Gorgias, nxënës më të famshëm pati Isokratin, që u bë njëri ndër gojëtarët më të njohur të Athinës por që njëherit u sulmua shum ashpër nga Plutarku « se kaloi një të nëntën e jetës se vet për të shkruar një fjalim ».* 


*Herakliti


Herakliti lindi në Efez në brigjet e Egjeut në një familje, sipas legjendës, priftërinjsh dhe mbretërish, por vet i la mbënë titujt e klasës dhe rangut.
Privilegjohet të besohet se la pas tij një libër nga i cili neve na kanë aritur dis fragmente të shkruara në stil poetik ku mendimet janë vështirë të kuptuesheme nga edhe e fitoi llagapin « i errëti ».
Jean Brun e cilëson në mënyrë të mrekulluar Heraklitin kur thot :
« Filozofí e përleshjes dhe harmonisë, Filozofí e Bërjes dhe Këthimit të Përjetshëm, filozofí e jetës dhe katastrofës, filozofí e Logosit që flet dhe e numrit të vulosur, mendimi i Heraklitit, është në të njëjtën kohë edhe shumë i vjetër edhe aktual, përbën në vehte shumë më tepër se sa që përshkruan. Ajo është në mënyrë të veten, filozofí e limitit dhe pragut që na çon në këtë përpara që ndalet. »
Tri janë temat që reflektojnë në veprën e Heraklitit : hulumtimi i themeleve të vetme të botës si një e plotë ; njësia e të kundërtës dhe rrjedhoja e gjërave. Njëherit vërrejmë se hulumtimet në principe të materjes dhe se ai mer për për elemnte kyqe tokën, ujin ajrin dhe zjarrin. Për te, në fillim ishte krejt zjarr por që mëtej me dëshirën hyjnore u shëndrrua në det e nga gjysma e të cilit u krijua dheu.
Në qëndrimin e tij mbi principin e të njejtës dhe të kundërtës në të njejtën njësi, pason principi themelor i ndryshimit të vazhdueshëm, e të përhershëm. « Nuk lahemi dy herë në të njëjtin lum » është shkruar nga nga Herakliti që na bëne të kuptojmë se uji i lumit që hyme njëherë, për së dyti nuk është më i njëjti megjithëse jemi në të njejtin lum. Ky princip është ai që na shtin ti kundërvëmë Heraklitin Parmenidhit dhe teorisë së tij të Një Qenie, pandashmëri, i përjetshëm homogjen dhe pandryshueshëm.
Sa i përket kohës, Herakliti është akoma në fazën e arkaizmit dhe në këtë epokë, jemi akoma në mes të ndjenjës dhe resonimit nga edhe mendimi i adoptuar mbi konceptin ciklik të kohës e jo në atë linear. Pra këtu kemi të bëjmë me një dialektike të hapur sepse ai injoron kohën lineare të zhvillimit, të ecjes sepse kalimi i kohës në formë spirale është rrikëthim i pafund në kohë ciklike që përfundon në kaos të hapur. Hegeli është ai që u largua nga kjo kohë ciklike në një spjegim të saktë modern të kohës lineare
Herakliti me idetë e veta, influencoi numër të madh mendimtarësh nëpër shekuj, ndër ta Platonin dhe stoikët si dhe Hegelin që integroi sistemin e tij në veprën e vet.*

----------

bili99 (11-11-2018)

----------


## EuroStar1

*Orfeu


Orfeu,është personazh mitologjik, djal i mbretit të Thrakisë, Oeagre dhe i Kaliopës.

Sipas legjendës, Orfeu është themelues dhe njëherit ngushtë i lidhur me bestytninë e mistereve. Ai me lirën e tij ju fliste dhe i mahniste shtazët ; trondiste të vdekurit… Këto dhunti, ia dhuroi Apolloni e nga këtej, Orfeu ia shtoi dy kordha lirës për nderë të nëntë muzave.

Pas fitores së Argonautëve mbi sirenat në ishullin Lesbos, ai shkon në Egjipt. Me të këthuer prap, themeloi Misteret e Eleuzisit dhe më së fundi u instalua në mbretërinë e atit të vet në Thraki.

Miti i Orfeut dhe shkrimet pas tij, ngjallën interes të madh dhe sipas disa të dhënave, janë të lidhura edhe me origjinën e krishtenizmit.

Pjesmarja në ekspeditën e Argonautëve dhe qëndrimi në Egjipt, ishin rast i volitshëm për bariun Ariste që ti afrohet Euridisë, grues së Orfeut. Ajo i refuzoi ofertat dhe duke ikur, nuk pa gjarpërin i cili e kafshoi këmbë. E zbritur në fer, Orfeu shkoi ta mar duke e venduar në gjum me muzikën e këndshme të tij, qenin-roje me tri kokë. Megjithate, duke dalur nga feri ai u këthye për të parë të shoqen a e ndiqte dhe kushti i caktuar nga perëndia Hades për shpëtimin e tyre, nuk u plotësua. Dëshprimi qe i shum i madh. Menadët e pezmatuar, e coptuan dhe e hodhën në Hebros uji i të cilit bartën pjesët e trupit dhe gjer në brigjet e Lesbosit. Koka e tij notonte mbi valët e detit duke kënduar me lirë. Muzat i gjetën pjesët e trupit, i bashkuan dhe bënë varimin në malin Olimp.

Edhe pse figure mitologjike, Orfeu dhe literatura e lënë pas, meren si fillim i largimit nga tjeshtë irealja, pra nismë drejt mendimit shkencor dhe fillimit të epokës së filozofisë sot të njohur me emrin « parasokratët ».

Ky mit, ngjallë interes gjatë gjithë shekujve gjer në ditët tona. Kompozitorë me famë, letrarë, regjisorë, piktorë dhe vizatues të filmave të animuar, krijuan vepra të jashtëzakonshme për Orfeun dhe mitin mbi të. Këtu, mund të premendim në pikë të parë kompozitorë me famë botërore si Monteverdi-n, Hajdn-in Offenbach-un… 

Parmenidhi


Parmenidhi, Mendimtar grek filozofinë e të cilit nuk e njofim aq sa duhet e disa herë mbi të janë shkruar gjëna thellësisht të pasakta.

Nga vepra sot njohim me saktësi vargjet « Mbi natyrën » është e tepërt dhe e pabazë pohimi se Parmenidi shkroi edhe në prozë pasiqë për të vërtetuar këtë, nuk kemi asnjë dokument të besueshëm të gjetur gjer më tani.

Lindi në Ele në një familje të pasur dhe mendohet se në moshën 65vj. Kaloi në Athinë ku edhe pat takuar Sokratin.

Për të hapur mundësitë e studimit të Parmenidhit, është mirë të tërhiqet një rezyme në disa pika kyqe. Për te, Qenia është kryesore, e domosdoshme, pa zanafillë dhe e përjetshme, e vazhdimshme dhe jashtë çdo dyndjeje kohore, e pandrysheshme dhe homogjene, një… Krejt është mirë e lidhur dhe e arsyeshme, dhe si përfundim : Qenia Është e Mos Qenia nuk Është apo e kundërta, Mos Qenia Është e Qenia nuk Është. Duke u nisur nga kjo se nuk qëndron Mos-Qenia, Parmenidhi arin të vërtetën e përkryer të mendimit të tij mbi Qenien.

Kështu, duke injoruar Hiçin, ai ngriti bazat e fjalës dhe logjikës racionale. Por kjo, nuk do të thotë se Parmenidi nuk është jokeherent. Qenia është, koha Jo Ja nga ku edhe ideja e palëvizshmërisë ; krejtë ç’është, do të jetë përgjithmonë. Ja këtu QENIA parmenid tejkalohet nga zanafilla dhe shpërbërja (shkatrimi) (genesis dhe phthora).

Të pa qenën nuk mund ta njohim se është pamundur e pra as nuk mund ta shprehim me fjalë sepse mendimi është i njejtë me Qenien, që do të thotë se fjala dhe mendimi duhet të jenë Qenie. Ata egzistojnë e hiçi jo, ai është asgjë.
Parmenidi e konsideron Qenien si një trung dhe për ta arsyetuar ështin e saj në botë ai nuk lodhet shum e kjo sqarohet me Doksën (greqisht : doxe,es*) e tij.

Në fund mund të themi se Qenia a Parmenidit është grimcë e Kaosit e e me këte është botë në vehte pasiqë njëherit është njëshe e tjeshtë edhe një gjithësi e tërë, me një fjalë, Zot.

Në kaos nuk egziston koha, Qenia është një ekstrem monolitik. Athua Parmenidi donte në mendimet e tija të quajtura pak sa me të drejtë të errëta, të shoh qenien e tij më lartë se qenien dhe hiçin mbi të cilat flet. 

Pitagora


Pitagora është matematicient e filozof grek që jetoi nga fundi i shekullit VI p.e.s. Lindi në ishullin Samos nga ku u largua për për të bërë shum udhtime e ndër ta vizitoi edhe Egjiptin por pjesën më të madfhe të jetës e kaloi në Crotone, (foto poshtë) në jug i Italisë së sotshme . Këtu krijoi shkollën e tij të afërt me një sekt.

Pitagora studjoi matematikën, muzikën dhe filozofinë. Njihet si kreator i filozofisë sepse e kuptoi dhe vu në pah ndjenjën për kërkimin e pambarimit të njeriut dhe njëherit ofron një përfundim të këtij hulumtimi : realiteti i përjetshëm që spjegon shfaqjen e të qenurit relatif dhe nxitjen që përbën ajo për përkryrje. Pitagora pra, merret edhe me metempsikozë ; mundësi për rilindje apo ringjallje pas vdekjes në një qenie të ndryshuar dhe kështu në vazhimësi, që do të thotë, mundësi për të patur më tepër jetëra.

Përndryshe, sot parashtrohet pyetja se çfar do të qe niveli dhe rruga e mendimit grek pa Pitagorën? Ku do të kishin aritur Parmenidi, Platoni apo Aristoteli?

Tre dhunti, spiritualizmi, dija dhe filozofia harmonizohen në vepren e Pitagorës dhe kjo është vetia kryesore, dhe elementi kryesor që bënte madhështinë e tij e që lidhi pas tij një numër të jashtëzakonshëm pasuesish pa lënë asnjë gjurmë egërsie por as edhe pengese për lulzimin e personaliteteve si Milon apo Fiasi.

Nxënësit fillestar në pesë vjetët e para mësonin dhe ushtronin heshtjen. Në këtë kohë ata quheshin auditorë (dëgjues). Pas pesë vjetëve, fillonte studimi i lëmive të mjekësisë, astronomisë dhe gjeografisë.

Lufta kundër qytetit të afërt Sibaris (foto djathtas) dhe suksesi i komuninetit të Pitagorës ngjallën armiq kështu ai u detyrua të tërhiqet në Metapontë ku edhe vdiq. Besonte metampsikozën por na nuk dijmë a u ringjall ndonjëherë… Dijmë vetëm se filozofë të rëndësishëm pas tij, në Greqi, në Romë e gjetiu, lanë dëshmi të qarta për se frutet e urtësisë së Pitagorës jetonin akoma.

Pas zbulimit të blloqeve të gravuara t’argjilit nga Babilonasit që datojnë nga viti 1800 p.e.s., dijmë se Pitagora nuk është më zbuluesi por thurrësi i teoremës së njohur « Shuma e katrorëve të masave të kateteve të trekëndeshit këndëdrejtë është e barabartë me katrorin e masës së hipotenuzës ». Pitagora dhe nxënësit e tij zbuluan se seriali i numrave katrorë : 4, 9, 16, 25, 36 dhe me rradhë formohet nga shtimi i numrit tek që vijon në brënda njësisë pra : 1+3 ; 4+5 ; 9+7 ; 16+9 ; 25+11 e kështu me rradhë. Ky zbulim i rëndësishëm, jo vetëm që ka fuqine e një ligji, po krijon edhe një harmoni të këndëshme vizuale të numrave në shpirtin e njeriut.

Në muzikë, njohim « Gamën e Pitagorës ». Gama natyrore që përdorej në mënyrë empirike egzistonte është e qartë. Njeriu i njihte notat pa e ditur se i përdor gjatë rënies së instrumenteve (shqip dëndëneve) dhe këndimit. Pitagora ka meritat për zbulimin dhe vendosjen e bazave të teorisë se muzikës (gama) dhe të fizikës sepse spjegoi bazat e intervaleve natyrore : oktavë, kintin dhe kvartetin që janë në përputhje me raportet numrave të thjeshta.

Këto intervale themelore u zhvilluan gjatë shekujve dhe sot na kemi gamën e njohur : do, re, mi, fa, sol, la.

Stobe : « Pitagora thot se bota ka lindur (është krijuar) nga mendimi e jo nga koha ». 

Protagora


Protagora lindi në Abder të Thrakisë nga viti 480 p.e.s. Njihet si sofisti i përkryer si dhe relativist e skeptik. Udhtoi shum, nga qyteti në qytet ku ligjëronte të pasurve si të mbrojnë çdo tezë, çfarë do qoftë ajo si dhe si ti kundërvihen të njejtës tezë. Vizitoi edhe Athinën, u largua dhe përsëri u këthye aty nga viti 431. Besohet se këtu është ngritur padi kundër tij pasiqë mohoi perenditë. Në të vërtetë Protagora nuk është ateist si që pretendohet të paraqitet nga disa studjues. Ai këtu shpreh më tepër paftësine e njeriut të kohës për të ditur dhe kuptuar çjanë perënditë... Sidoqoftë, ai iku para procesit dhe duke lundruar për në Sicili anija u fundos... Duhet vënë re se kjo është më tepër gojëdhanë se një e vërtetë, e më poshtë do të parashtrojmë disa variante më të afërta me të vërtetat historike rreth këtij procesi.

Pasi vizitoi pës të disatën herë Athinën, aty edhe publikoi traktatin mbi perenditë që shkaktoi tronditje dhe që pasoi me procesin aq të përfolur. « Mbi perënditë une as nuk mund të dis a egzistojnë e as se nuk egzistojnë ; pasiqë shum pengesa pamundësojnë ta dijmë këtë, errësira e pyetjes dhe shkurtësia e jetës së njeriut. »

Shumë shekuj. Kërcënimi për mbajtje të procesit nuk u vëndua në dyshim. Vetëm nga gjusma e qindveçarit të XX historianët filluen ta gjykojnë një qëndrim të tillë duke e quajtur të pastudjuar mirë dhe naif. Në fillim do të ndalem në një kronologji kohore për të lëvizur në periudhë më të vonshme procesin eventual. Protagora ishte mik i Perikleut dhe ai e angazhoi ti krijoj ligjet e Turioit. Kjo daton nga viti 443 që njiherit e vonon ndjekjen e diku gjer nga vitet 418-415.

Mbi të tjera duhet të dijmë se gjithashtu se burimet janë pak të besueshme kur të kemi parasyshë se athinasit e ndoqën nga qyteti me dekret të sjellur n¨èe proces, kurse të tjera burime thone se ai iku para procesit.

Mëtej dyshimet mbi këtë vijnë edhe nga fakti se gjatë kohë është heshtur për këtë ngjarje. Ndoshta nga ajo se Protagora nuk pati nxënës të kalibrit të nxënësve të Sokratit për të evidentuar një gjë të tillë si që bërë Platoni dhe Tucididhi për mësusin e tyre. Mëtej mendohet gjithashtu se heshtja e procesit vjen edhe nga fakti se Protagora ishte vetëm një i huaj në Athinë !? Ndoshta heshtja është frut i mendimit të asaj kohe se kjo ngjarje nuk pati rëndësi për historinë dhe askush nuk mori mundimin të shkruaj pasiqë në këtë kohë vëndin kyq të interesave e zë Lufta e Peloponezit.

Heshtja ndërpritet nga Aristoteli një shekull më vonë. Ai përmend procesin dhe jep emrin e akuzuesit që në të vërtet është edhe prova më e fortë se ngjarja ka ndodhur.

Sa i përket shkatërrimit të librave faktet janë më të moçme se datojnë nga fillimi i shekullit III p.e.s. Filozofi skeptik Timoni thot se « kanë dashur ti asgjësojnë në hi veprat pasiqë kishte shkruajtur se nuk dinte dhe nuk mundeshte kuptoj si janë dhe kush janë perënditë. »

Nga « Koha Romake », në shekullin e parë p.e.s., Ciceroni e përmend djegjen si një gjë « reale ».

Sido që të jetë unë, për të përfunduar do të them se krejtë procesi egzistoi apo jo, nuk është edhe aq i rëndësishëm sa që është i këndshëm fakti se sofizmi i Protagorës që qe shpesh i përbuzur si nga Sokrati, Platoni e gjer më sot, nuk u ndal asnjëherë të ngrej debate që janë më sofizëm se sofizmi i Protagorës e për më tepër, kur vetë kundërsofistët për të thënë të vërtetën e tyre mbi këtë ngjarje, kaplohen nga sofizmi Protagorian. Dhuratë më të madhe as që nuk ka paramenduar Protagora…

* * *
Disa nga citatet më famë të Protagorës :

Njeriu është mas e çdo gjëje, për ç’janë, për egzistimin e tyre ; për çka nuk janë, për mos egzistimin e tyre. »

« Ç’quan njeriu të vërtetë, është e vërteta e tij, do të thot aspekti nga i cili atij i shfaqen gjërat. »

« Mbi çdo gjë mund të bëjmë dy pohime plotësishtë të kundërta. »
« Për çdo subjekt ka dy ligjërime të kundërta mes vehte. »
*

----------


## EuroStar1

*Talesi


Talesi lindi rreth vitit 624 p.e.s. në Milet në bregun mesdhetar të Turqisë së sotshme dhe është matematikant i parë në historinë e civilizimin që i njihet emri. Duhet theksuar se datat janë të pasigurta si dhe zbulimet e bëra nga Talesi mund të mos jenë të gjitha të tijat por të mveshura nga të tjerë zbulues që e përmendin vijimisht në tekstet e tyre. Nuk gjejmë shkrime të tijat e nuk ishte e rrall në këtë kohë, kur dijetarë me më pak renome¨, ia lënin shpikjet e tyre njerëzve më të famshëm.
Përveç matematikës, Talesi njihet edhe si dijetar i gjithanshëm, interesohej për çdo gjë, filozof, observator i patejkalueshëm, astronom. Dinte të mendoj dhe ti analizoj e ti hulumtoj fenomenent, kështuqë rradhitet në Shtatë të Urtit.
Tregtar me profesion, ai udhtoi shum, mes tjerash në Egjipt ku edhe mësoi shumë gjëra nga gjeometria dhe sipas legjendës, piramida dhe kërliku bënë që të filloj studimin mbi raportin mes hijes dhe trupit që e përhedh, përshkrimi i trekandshit në rreth, teorema të shumta matematikore dhe aritje të njohurive në lëminë e magnetizmit. Talesi bën spjegimet e tij mbi natyrën duke u bazuar në elementet në të dhe thot se uji luan rol të pazëvendësueshëm sepse nga ai rrjedhin gjërat tjera.
Të marurit e Diellit (eklipsa) e paraparë
Talesi kulmin e famës e ariti kur parshikoj marrjen e diellit Diellit për në vitin 585 p.e.s. gjë që ndodhi me saktësi. Cilat ishin mundësitë që i lejuan të parasheh këtë janë të panjohura akoma. Ndoshta arijti të llogaris lëvizjen e yjeve apo u bazua në intuitë (të Sarosit) mbi kohëzgjatjen e rregullt në mes të dy eklipsave. Shumë më vonë, Herodoti tregon se përleshja në mes forcave të mbretit Babilonas Nabushodonozorit dhe Lidiasve u ndërpre për shkak të kësaj eklipse dhe u vendos paqa.
Talesi si filozof është i njohur për pyetjet dhe përgjigjet që parashtronte : Ç’është të menduarit ? Nga ç’është e bërë natyra ? Cilat janë lidhjet në mes mendimit tim dhe asaj ç’është ? Meritat e Talesit janë se ai më nuk pohon një të vërteë duke u bazuar në një objekt si që bënin qer tani Babilonasit dhe Egjiptasit, por bazohej në objekte të numerikisht të papërkufizuara dhe nga aty mundohej dhe nxirte të vërtetën.
Mendohet se Talesi është autori i « njihe vetvehten » edhepse një numër i madh studjuesish ia mveshin këtë thënie të famshme Sokratit. 

Sokrati


Sokrati ,Bir i skulptorit Sofronisk dhe mamisë Fenaret, lindi në Athinë në vitin 470, pra shpejtë pas mbarimit të luftëreva medike, p.e.s. dhe besohet të ketë mar edukatën e kohës, gjimnastikën muzikën dhe gramatikën. Shumica e historianëve janë të mendimit se nuk ka ndjekur ndonjë shkollë filozofike.
Vdiq në vitin 399 pasi përjetoi luftën e Peloponezit dhe tiraninë e të Tredhjetëve.
Për sa i përket jetës së Sokratit dijmë shum pak e sidomos nuk kemi njohuri mbi jetën e tij te re. Ka të dhëna t paqarta dhe mendime se ai në fillim ushtroi artin e babait të vet por se këto janë vetëm hamendje të pavërtetuara me fakte.
Përkundrazi njofim mirë pamjen e tij fizike si nga Ksenofoni ashtu edhe nga Platoni dhe Rabëleu që e përshkruajnë si shum të shëmtuar, tullac, hundështypur, që i ngjante një harapçiu apo një silene (shkumës, lloj bime dikotiledone). Ai skandalizonte bashkëqytetarët e vet si me pamjen e shëmtuar (për Athinasit bukuria fizike ishte simbol i bukurisë morale) ashtu edhe me veshjen e pashije. Ecte zbathur dhe shum rrallë mbathte këpucë.
Sipas Ksenofonit, u martua me Ksantiopë e vrazhdët me të cilën pati tre djem.
Edhe si personalitetSokrati ngeli një enigmë. Bashkëkohanikët e vet e ndër ta edh edisipli i vet Ksenofoni e përshkruan si njeri i frustruar dhe banal, derisa disipli tjetër, Platoni, e ngrë në ideal e i mveshë edhe pikëpamjet e veta filozofike.
Përpos kësaj, në mbjelljen e ideve të veta, Sokrati qe i paorganizuar mirë. Shkolla e tij ishin vendet publike (agora) ku shetitej dhe bisedonte me të gjithë. U parashtronte pyetje të llojllojshme nga të gjitha problemet e jetës që haseshin në Athinë e gjetiu. Shpeshherë përsëriste se ka për mision nga ana e Perëndive që ti edukoj bashkëkohasit e vet. Jetonte në varfëri dhe arsimonte falas. Në këtë aspekt edhe dallohej nga sofistët (tjerë)se ata kërkonin shuma të majme për mësimet e tyre.
Përndryshe, njihet se ishte njëri i guximshëm dhe i përmbajtur në çdo situatë. Nuk e humbaste kontrollin e vehtes në asnjë çast nga edhe shum nxënës të tij i përkushtohen dhe në një masë edhe e adhurojnë.
I akuzuar nga Anitosi dhe dy shokë të tij se : « Sokrati është fajtor për krimet se nuk njeh perënditë që i njeh shteti dhe për përhapjen e hyjnive të reja ; është fajtor prishjen e rinisë » dhe kërkohet dënim me vdekje. Sokrati refuzoi ndihmën e Lisiasit dhe u shpall fajtor me 281 votë nga gjithesejtë 501 votuesë-porotë.
Sokrati rrefuzoi planin e disiplave të tij për ikje dhe ditën e fundit të jetës së tij, para se të pij helmin (sigë) që dikur vet e ndalonte për të bërë vetvrasje. Momentet e fundit të jetës së vet, sipas Platonit, ai ua kushtoi nxënësve të tij për të ju folur mbi pavdekshmërine e shpirtit.
Sokrati filozof :- Për Sokratin se nuk është filozof me profesion. Ai nuk jetonte nga filozofia dhe nga mësimet e tija si filozofët dhe sofistët. Ishte i afërt me të djithë pa dallim dhe nxiste biseda e dabate dhe gjurmonte të vërtetën. Nuk kish pretendime të mësoj diçka të tjerëve pasiqë e dinte se din vetëm një gjë…, se nuk dinte asgjë! Qëllimi i Sokratit ishte të vëndon bashkëbiseduesin në koshiencë dhe në vetqëndrim në kërkim e njohje të vërtetës tek njeriu.
Çdo i lig, është i tillë pa dashur, i lig është vetëm ai që nuk njeh ç’është e mira dhe që nuk di ta dalloj për shkak të mungesës së vullnetit për ta njohur. Njohja e vetvehtes është primare për Sokratin prandej edhe shpesh e përsërit parimin nga e shkruar në tempullin e Apollonit : « a e njeh vetvehten ».
Përndryshe, Sokrati në lëminë e fizikës duket se ka njohuri të thella por ai , gjatë jetës së vet preferoi të meret me çështje të tjera. Deklaronte se janë të kota dhe kundërthënese sqarimet e fiziologëve mbi njësinë apo shumësinë… Ai i ndante gjërat në dy : gjërat njerëzore si bukuria, besimi dhe dashuria, drejtësia, çështja politike… Në gjërat hynore rradhiste krijimin e botës dhe hynitë.
Sa i përket sofizmit dhe sofistëve, Sokrati thot se ky është një art madhështor por hedh poshtë teorinë e sofistëve rreth perendive pasiqë sipas tij njeriu eshtë i kufizuar dhe të kultivoj njohuritë e veta më lartë se sa që i është dhëne nga hyjnitë. Për Sokratin, mësimet e sofistëve janë ushtrime dhe rutinë e asesi art.
Termi majotikë vjen nga greqishtja, që do të thot aftësi për të ndihmuar lindjen (arti i mamisë). Sokrati është bir i një mamie dhe shpesh përmend se nëna e tij asistonte kur gratë lindnin fëmijë e unë asistoj shpirtërat që të lindin mendimet që i posedin pa qenë koshient se i kanë në vehte.
Në qindveçarin e XIX, shum filozofë, psikologë dhe profile të ndryshme dijetarësh, y zhytën në analizimin e personalitetit të Sokratit. Shpesh e cilësonin si rast patologjik. Në të vërtetë, edhe Platoni flet për meditimet e gjata jo të rëndomta të mësusit të vet (Banketi) që arinin kohën prej 24 orësh. Mjekët e shekullit të përmendur më lartë, por edhe sot, janë të mendimit se Sokrati paraqiste elemente të çartjes. Halucinimet dhe ndërprerjet e shpeshta gjatë të folurit, sjelljet e parëndomta në prani të tjerëve sikur të ishte vet, bëjnë të mendojmë se ai me të vertetë, së paku kohë pas kohe shprehte shenja të një njeriu të çmendur.
Niçe mendon se Sokrati është një rast i stërngarkuar të racionalizmit që provokohej nga çrregullimi i instikteve… Ai shtiret si kundërshtarë i sofistëve por vet është në një mënyrë sofisti më i madh sepse nëpërmjet të sofizmës, ai përul bashkëbisedusit me tendencë të ngren vehten.
Në veprën e tij Götzen-Dämmerung oder wie man mit dem Hammer philosophiert, Nietzsche, në mes tjerash thot : « Sokrati deshi të vdes : nuk ishte Athina, ish ai vet që e mori sigën, e detyroi Athinën t’ia jep. »
Kierkegaard thot se Sokrati u dha shum pas ironisë, të cilës nuk i përballoi, pra ra fli i saj...

Aristoteli


Lindi në vitin 384 në Stragirë të Maqedonisë nga edhe e muer nofkën Stragirioti. Që në vegjëli e humbi babain Nikomak, që ishte mjek i mbretit të Maqedhonisë dhe për të cilin besohet të kishte shkruajtur shum libra të mjekësisë. Aristoteli, që në moshë të re (17 vjeçar), u largua për në Athinë ku ndoqi mësimet e Platonit në Akademi dhe njiherit njihet si mik i afërt i mësuesit të vet por më vonë edhe shum kritik ndaj tij. Pas njëzet vjetë studimi dhe pune në Akademi, në vitin 343, Aristoteli shkon në Oborrin e Filipit, i zgjedhur nga ai për edukator të djalit të vet, që do të njihet me vonë si Leka i Madh. Më 335, Aristoteli hap shkollën e vet që e quajti Lice apo Peripatos ku praktikonte bisedat filozofike duke shetitur nga edhe nxënësit e tij quhen peripatetistë. Këtu zhvilloi mësimet e veta për 13 vjetë. Por me vdekjen e Lekës së Madh u detyrya të largohet nga Athina pasiqë u ngritë një fushatë kundër tij për bashkëpunim me Maqedhoninë. Nga rreziku që i kanosej u vendos në Kalkidë në ishullin Eube.

Përndryshe nga veprimtaria e gjërë e Aristotelit, nuk gjejmë asgjë të shkruajtur me dorën të tij. Kopjet më të lashta datojnë nga fillimi i qindveçarit të parë p.e.s. dhe dihet se atëherë shkrimet e mendimtarëve kopjoheshin nga të tjerë por gabimet gjatë kësaj pune janë gati të paevitueshme. Mëtej, këto kopje vazhdonin të komentohen et të përkthehen në gjuhë tjera…

Për të rivendosur një rend në « ç’është e Aristotelit », punuan dijetarë me njohuri të mëdha dhe arijtën të grumbullojnë tekstet më të vjetra dhe më të besueshme sa i përket këtij filozofi dhe krijimtarisë së tij të jashtëzakonshme. Interpretimet e mëvonshme në të shumtën e rasteve kishin për qëllim edhe devijimin e ujit në mulli të vet, si që bënë për shembull stoikët kur përshkruanin opinionet e Aristotelit mbi fatin dhe fatalizmin. E vërteta është krejtë ndryshe ; Aristoteli asnjeherë nuk shkroi për fatin e fatalitetin. Përkundër këtij fakti, ai gjatë kohë numërohej në rradhët e stoikëve. I pari që grumbulloi dorëshkrime të ndryshme është Apelikon nga Teosi që u reviduan më vone nga Androniku i Rodosit por Evropa e njohu Aeistotelin më së miri duke i falenderuar arabëve e sidomos Ibën Sinën (Avicena) , mëtej vijnë Amoniusi, Alexandri nga Afrodizia ; kurse ngamesjeta përveç Avicenës që u përmend më parë., dallohen sidomos edhe Ibën Rushd 1126-98 (Averoes) nga Kordoba, Alberti i Madh dhe Avempasi. Sa i përket jetëshkrimit më të hershëm mbi Aristotelin, është ai i Diogjen Laercit.

Aristoteli ngriti për herë të parë dhe me këtë na solli disa diciplina të panjohura ose të papërkryera gjer m’atëherë : Ai është vendosës i parë i ontologjisë ; është i pari praktikues dhe teoreticient i logjikës e i semantikës (péri hermeneias) dhe njëherit i pari që ngriti brinjë filozofisë së tij edhe pozitën e vet në histori dhe me këtë themi se është krijues i historisë së filozofisë.


Platoni


Lindi në Athinë në vitin –427 në një familje të njohur aristokrate që i mundësonte një angazhim politik. Por Platoni në vitin 408 , takoi Sokratin dhe nga kjo kohë ai ngrë dorë nga politika duke u dhënë pas filozofisë. Ai nga mësuesi i tij nuk mësoi një doktrinë të caktuar po një formë të lëvizurit para drejtë urtësisë dhe të vërtetës nëpërmjet parashtrimit të pyetjeve dhe përgjigjeve. Vdekja e Sokratit duket e tronditi Platonin që shkruajti : si mundet , që në qytet, i drejti të dënohet me vdekje e pra drejtësia e vërtetë dhe autentike të nëpërkëmbet? Nga që, si nxënës i Sokratit mund të rrezikonte, ai u largua në Megarë, mëtej në Egjipt dhe Sicili ku edhe shpresoi të kryej disa ndryshime politike në qytetin e Sirakuzës. Këtu punët vajtën keq; sunduesi tiranik Denisi e shiti si sklav. Blerësit e liruan dhe ai këthehet në Athinë ku themeloi shkollën e parë filozofike të organizuar si univerzitet : me bibliotekë sallë, dhe banesa për studentë. Njëherit do të theksoj se kjo shkollë funkcionoi gjer në qindvjeçarin e gjashtë të epokës sonë.
Sokrati gjatë jetës së vet qe shum i lidhur pas reformave, kjo e shtyri tëudhëtoj përsëri për në Sirakuzë kur në pushtet ishte tanimë Denisi i Riu por rishtazi punët nuk i shkuan si deshi dhe vetëm pas intervenimit të Arkitasit nga Tarenti u lirua nga skllavërimi.
Vdiq në Athinë në vitin –347.


Platoni ishte në fillim mik dhe nxënës i Kratilit e ky pat mar mësimet e veta nga Herakliti me opinionet e të cilit u pajis gjatë kësaj kohe dhe u mbeti besnik kësaj doktrine. Megjithate rolin vendimtar në formimin e Platonit e luajti takimi me Sokratin dhe i mahnitur nga ky, vendosi që ti jepet filozofisë kështuqë ndoqi mësimet e mësuesit të vet për 8 vjet rresht.

Veprimtaria e Platonit ndahet kryesisht në tri etapa kohore të krijimtarisë që do të thotë :

· Dialogjet e moshës së re (fillestare) që përfshijnë periudhën e hershme pas vdekjes së Sokratit si që janë : Hipiasi, Lasheu, Lizisi, Sharmidhi, Protagora dhe Gorgiasi;

· Dialogjet e moshës së pjekur : Fedoni, Banketi, Fedri, dhe Time ;

· Dialogjet e pleqërisë : Parmenidhi, Teeteti, Sofistët, Politika ; Filebi, Kritiasi dhe Ligjet.

Vepra e Platonit është ruajtur e plotë : Bëhet fjalë për njëzet e tetë « Dialogjet » si dhe trembëdhjetë « Letra » nga të cilat vetëm tri janë vërtetuar të jenë të shkruara nga dora e Platonit (VI, VII dhe VIII). « Dalogjet » përfshijnë një rreth të gjërë temash si : virtyti, guximi, detyra, dashuria, bukuria, drejtësia, shkenca, gojëtaria, urësia , njeriu, legjislatura…
Duhet përmendur se idetë e Platonit është shum rëndë ti ndajmë nga ato të mësuesi të tij Sokratit i cili, themi pas asnjë hamendje, luan rolin e zëdhërësit kështuqë nuk arijmë dot të përkufizojmë me saktësi c’është e mësuesit e ç’është e nxënësit… Fiogët kanë arijtur të vënë një përkufizim por kjo akoma është çështje mjaftë delikate. Unë nuk do të ndalem në këtë lëmi fiogjike që përbën njëherit një temë të posaçme studimi.

Për ta kuptuar Platonin, duhet më parë të kemi të qartë se mendimet e tij nuk janë asesi një doktrinë e ngritur në një far lloj sistemi të posaçëm filozofik. Lëmia e tij është ecja para e mendimit, lëvizja e të menduarit dhe mosizolimi në njëkahshmëri i asaj që shprehë. Tek Platoni ecja e mendimit përpara bëhet në bashkësi, miq dhe kundërshtarë dhe këtë ai e quan dialektikë (« Banketi » ; « Gorgias »).




Gjatë kohës Platoni u muer edhe me çështjen e shpirtit, kështu në nxjer pohimin se çdo dhimbje a hirësi, pikënisjen e ka nga shpirti i njeriu, prandaj është e rëndësishme që çdokush të kujdesohet për shpirtin e vet. Sidomos është i rëndësishëm kujdesi për të kur e dijmë se ai është i pavdekshëm… Me këtë pohim të pavdekshmërisë së shpirtit, Platoni pra rrahu edhe lëminë e religjionit.

Një vend të rëndësishëm në veprimtarinë e Platonit zë edhe kritika e reptë kundrejtë sofistëve. Ne « Sofistët » ai i quen ata « atletë të fjalës » dhe « … magjistar që ka rezervuar për vehte pjesën verbale të iluzionismit… ». Shihet faktikisht se Platoni kërkon nga edukuesit përgjegjësi thelle morale pasiqë nga ai varret fati i shpirtit të nxënësit…
Në vitin –385, Platoni themeloi Akademinë që e vendosi në një vend të rrethuar me kopsht e që gjëndej pranë qytetit. Disa e konsiderojnë si Universitet të parë në historinë e njerëzimit, por duhet të themi se kjo nuk i ngjante univerziteteve të mesjetës aq më tepër kur dihet se ishte i ngritur në formë të « tiasës », që do të thot, një bashkësi fetare e konsakruar Muzave . Kjo Akademi edhe pse pat jetë mjaftë të gjatë (u mbyll pas nëntë shekujsh, në vitin 592) dhe solli mjaft njerëzimit, nuk ariti të qëndroj sikur që nuk qëndroi as Platoni përkundrejt bindjeve të ngritura dhe të mbjellura nga dijetarët që jetuan pak kohë para tij si psh. Lao-Tseu (fund i shek VI – fillim i shek. V), Konfucius (Kung Fu Tsu; reth 551-497 p.e.r.) dhe Buda (550-480 p.er.).*

----------


## EuroStar1

*Charles Sanders Peirce


Charles Sanders Peirce, filozof amerikan, që në fillim u muer me kimi, fizikë, matematikë dhe astronomie dhe vetëm më vonë ju dha filozofisë dhe logjikës, (ndaras nga Frege) zbuloi kantifikatorët. Punimet e tia i botoi në përmbledhjen Collected Papers duke filluar nga viti 1931. Përndryshe njihet më së shumti si themelues i pragmatizmit që e shtjellon në artikullin e vitit 1882, « Si t'i qartësojmë idetë tona ». Është nismëtar dhe themelues i semiotikës ku i klasifikon ikonat, shenjat dhe indicionet.

Jeta

Në fillim e quajtën talent i rrallë, dhe koshient për talentin që kish. Megjithate, nuk arrijti asnjëherë të emërohet mësimdhënës univerziteti. Pavarësia nga çdo lloj sheme e jetës amerikane të kohës se vet, nuk i përgjigjej moralit që mbretëronte, paranoja që e përcjellte gjatë jetës (disa thonë e arsyeshme) si dhe besimet inortodokse e shëndruan në të padëshiruashëm në qarqet univerizitare. Gjatë 30 vjetë, punoi si laborant kurse 26 vitet e fundit i kaloi me gruan e tij të dytë krejtësisht i varfur në një fermë në Pennsylvani, ku fitonte kohë pas kohe disa qindarka për të mbijetuar, e kjo, nga konferenca që i organizontepër të miku i tij James si dhe nga ndonjë artikull që botonte kohëpaskohe.

Vepra

Punimet e tij u botuan shum pak gjatë jetës së tij por vet vepra është shum e madhe; qindra mijë faqe në dorëshkrim që mbetën gjatë kohë në errësirë. Për fat të keq, nuk arrijti të kompletoj sintezën e filozofisë së tij. Vdiq më 1914 në Milford

Pragmatizmi

Pragmatizmi është tema kyqe në veprën e Peirce që shqyrton në « Si t'i qartësojmë idetë tona ». « Pragmatizmi -thot - është të konsiderosh cilat janë efektet praktike që na mendojmë se mund të jenë të prodhuara nga objekti i konceptit tonë. Konceptimi i të gjitha efekteve është koncepti i plotë i objektit ». Pragmatizmi pra është filozofi e sinjifikimit ku koncepti definohet nga përgjithëshmëria e efekteve praktike. Kur dy koncepte me emërtime të ndryshme përbëjne efektet e njëjta praktike, formojnë një koncept; kur dy koncepte kanë të njëjtin emër por kanë efekte të ndryshme, na kemi dy koncepte të ndryshme. Një koncept sjell një besim (bindje) mbi të. Bindja është një zakonshmëri mentale që udhëheq akcionin. Nga këtu edhe teksti tjetër i Peirce ku spjegon këtë gjendje, « Si të fiksojmë bindjen ».

Metafizika

Në veprën e tij, Peirce, refuzon çdo lloj* «metafizike ontologjike nga e kaluara» ku mendohet se bota spjegohet pavarësisht nga eksperienca dhe intelligenca empirike. Për Peirce, çdo egzistence është duale sepse përbëhet nga akcioni dhe reakcioni. Gjithësia është proces i pafund, i bazuar në ligje por megjithate është diçka evolutive. Këtë koncept ai e quan tychisme.

Semiotika ose teoria e arsyes

Mendimet vijnë nga shenjat. Shenja është një treshe: prezentimi (objekti i meditimit), objekti vet është i dyti, pra ajo që egziston dhe mbi të cilën flasim, e e treta është virtyti i asaj (i objektit) që interpretojmë. Kjo është vetëm një raport i parë bazë sepse çdo interpretim ngjalle spjegime dhe ide të reja dhe kështu në pafund. Peirce merr shembull qenin. Fjala qen paraqet diçka, objekti është ajo që përcakton kjo fjalë kurse interpretimi i parë është koncepti « qen ». Por me kaq procesi semiotik nuk ka marr fund sepse duke filluar nga këtu na ndajmë në tru atë c'është qeni, por kjo ngjallë interpretime të reja mbi këtë gjer në pambarim.

Ndikimi i Pierce

Është parardhës i Karl popper. Ndikoi drejtpërsëdrejti mbi Wiliam James dhe John Dewey si dhe nbi Quinee, Hilary Putnam, Umberto Eco, dhe John Deely. Konsiderohet Aristoteli i Amerikës për shkak të analitikës dhe njohurive enciklopedike që pati. Gjatë jetës që shum pak i kuptuar. 

Jean –Jacques Rousseau


Jean –Jacques Rousseau lindi në Gjenevë në qershor të vitit 1712 Mëma i vdiq gjatë lindjes së tij : u rit pra nga babai, e mandej nga një klerik gjenevas, gjer në ditën kur e muar Zonja de Warens në Annecy (në këtë kohë Rousseau ka gjashtëmbëdhjetë vjet).
Në fillim qe lakej tek në një kont, mëtej muzikant dhe sekretar ambasade në Venedik. Pas kësaj, vendoset në Paris (1742 ku prezenton një metodë të veten të notave muzikore por pas sukses. Viziton shpesh mjediset letrare ku takohet , mes tjerash edhe me Diderot, Condillac, Grimm d’Alambert me të cilin edhe lidhet më së shumti. Në këtë kohë, redakton artikuj mbi muzikën për « Enciklopédie ». Gjitëmonë në Paris, ai takon edhe Voltaire-in gjatë vitit 1744 me të cilin prishet më vonë.
Më 1749, ditën kur shkonte për vizitë te Diderot i burgosur në Vincennes, zbulon në gazetën "Le Mercure de France" një konkurs të organizuar nga Akademia e Dijon-it (Académie de Dijon), mer pjesë dhe fiton çmimin. Teza e mbrojtur nga Rousseau është mbi antaganizmin mes civilizimit dhe virtytit. Ky është njëherit edhe fillimi i veprimtarisë filozofike të të Rousseau-së. Gjatë vitit 1753, Akademia propozon një subjekt tjetër për në konkurs : nga këtu lind vepra « Diskurs mbi themelet e papabarazisë mes njerëzve » (Discours sur l'origine et les fondements de l'inégalité parmi les hommes). Kjo i sjellë sjellë famë dhe ai tërhiqet në Montmorency. Më 1761, publikon "La Nouvelle Héloise" (« Heluaza e Re »), një roman epistoler dhe më 1762, botohen veprat madhore të tij, « Kontratë sociale » (Du Contrat social) dhe « Emili » (Emile). Po këtë vit, Parlamenti dënoi "Emile" për idetë e tij fetare që nuk përputheshin me pushtetin, kështuqë Rousseau iku në Zvicër. Veprat e tia u dogjën publikisht. (Sa për koincidencë: në shtëpinë në qytetin e lashtë të Bielit (Bienne) ku jetoi një kohë Rousseau, ka jetuar gjatë viteve 2003-2004 edhe përkthyesi i këtyre rreshtave).
Tash fillon redaktimin e rrëfimeve „Confessions“ (1765) dhe më 1770, pas një qëndrimi në Londër, këthehet në Paris dhe shkruan « Ëndërimet e shëtitësit të vetmuar » ("Rêveries du promeneur solitaire").
Vdiq në Ermenonville në qershor të vitit 1778 kurse më 1794, me nderime të mëdha, u rivarros në Panthéon. 

Blaise Pascal



Blaise Pascal mbeti që në fëmininë e hershme pa nënë dhe u rit e edukua nga dy motrat e veta. Kishte shëndet të dobët por një mençuri të jashtëzakonshme, kureshtar pas dijes dhe me një inteligjencë jashtë çdo krahasimi. Që në rini njihet si dijetar në lëminë të matematikës dhe fizikës. Në moshën shtatëmbëdhjetë vjeçare publikoi një traktat në gjeometrí, « Ese mbi konet » (1640). Zbuloi maqinën për llogaritje, orën e dorës dhe presën hidraulike.Një përjetim përjetim religjioz më 23 nëntor 1954 (treguar në « Mémorial » -in e tij)e shtyri të angazhohet përkrah jansestëve dhe të ndryshoj veprën e tij.
Më kërkesë të jansenistit Antoine Arnauld, Pascali ju dha dha me të gjitha forcat e veta retorikës duke përdorur në këtë betejë stilin e letrave, që në këtë kohë ishte bërë modë kryesore në polemikat fetare. « Provincialet » (Les Provinciales – 1656-1657) përmbledhin 18 letra të publikuara ditë më dite sipas subtiliteteve teologjike e morale në debatim e sipër. Këto letra janë një ndër veprat e para më të famshme të prozës klasike franceze. Njësaktësi të madhe argumentuese e përforcuar me retorikë të sinqertë (« elokuenca e vertetë nuk merr parasyshë elokuencën ») që për qëllim kryesor ka qartësinë e kuptimit dhe refuzon pedantizmin (gojtarinë e tepruar, citat e specialitetet të shtjelluarit. Paskal, në letrat e veta tregon aftësi të mëdha të humorit dhe ironisë si dhe talent të rralle drame në shum dialogje përplot ironizma.
Kryevepra e Pascal-it mbete një libër i pambaruar i paklasifikueshëm dhe unik (« letrat e një të vdekuri », Le Guern). « Mendime » ( Pensées) janë fragmente të një projekti të gjërë apologjetik, shkrimi i të cilave fillon pa dyshim qä nga viti 1656 por vdekja ndërpreu përfundimin: janë afër 900 fletë e fletëza në dorëshkrim të rradhitura në 27 tubëza ku vënde vënde gjinden disa shënime mjaftë të shkurta e disa herë zhvillime të gjëra disa faqesh. Këto shkrime të selekcionuara, të kontrolluara dhe të korrigjuara, publikohen për së pari herë pas vdekjes, më vitin 1670 nga ana e "Messieurs de Port Royal".
Qëllimi i përfundimtar i Pascal-it është të bëjë një « Apologji fésë së krishterë » ("Apologie de la religion chrétienne") por është përshkrimi i tij « Miserja e njeriut pa Zot » ("Misère de l'homme sans Dieu") që konsiderohet sot si më i mrehur ku shtjellon kushtet e njeriut që anon humbjen e kohës dhe jetës së vet në asgjësi. Është me rendësi të thuhet se edhe këtu, Pascal-i flet me gjuhë të thjeshtë natyrale, me një prozë të bukur poetike të shumnduershme dhe me antiteza precize të zgjedhura nga lëmia e shkencës së kohës. 

Denis Diderot


Denis Diderot (Dëni Didero) lindi më 1713 në Langres. Fëmi i parë i familjes së thikaxhijve të një rangu të mirë ekonomik. Hyn në kolegjin jezuit më 1723 e familja e gjërë e drejtojnë nga profesioni fetar. Nxënës i mrekullueshëm, vazhdon mësimet në kolegjin Louis Le Grand në Paris, për të studjuar pra, filozofinë, teologjinë dhe drejtësinë. Më 1732 titullohet mësues i artit pranë univerzitetit të Parisit.
Prej vitit 1733 gjer më 1736, punon tek prokurori Clément de Ris. Disa muaj, muaj ushtroi detyrën e preceptorit (mësuesit) tek tagrambledhësi i përgjithëshëm në Poitou, Randon dhe Massane.
Nga shkrimet e para, Diderot boton një përkthim nga anglishtja të autorit Temple Stanyan, "Historia e Greqisë (l'Histoire de la Grèce). Më 1742, njihet dhe bashkangjitet me Rousseau-në (Ruso) dhe tij njihet edhe me Grimm-in. Në këtë kohë (1943) martohet, kundër dëshirës së prindit me teshalarësen Antoinette Champion. Gjatë vitit 1745 publikon kësaj rradhe, në përkthim të lirë, veprën e filozofit anglez Shaftesbury: "Ese mbi meritën dhe virtytin": Vitin vijues boton veprën e tij të parë filozofike: "Mendime filozofike" (Pensées philosophiques). Pasiqë në këtë veper ai sulmon në të njëjtën kohë edhe ateizmin edhe misticizmin dhe nuk lë pas dore as themelet tradicionale të fesë. Nga ky moment, ai konsiderohet si shkrimtar subverziv e vepra dënohet nga parlamenti në Paris. Të njëjtin vit, Diderot bashkëpunon në përkthimin e "Fjalorit të Mjekësisë" (Dictionnaire de Médecine) të Robert James-it. Më 1747 në bashkësi me Alambert-in, ngarkohet të drejtoj Enciklopedinë (Encyclopédie (vepër me famë botërore) mbi të cilën punon pa ndërprerje dhe me një zell të paparë gjer më vitin 1772. Redakton "Shëtitja e Skeptikut" ( La Promenade du Sceptique) dhe më 1749, shkroi "Letra mbi të Verbërit në shërbim të atyre që shofin" ( Lettre sur les Aveugles à l'usage de ceux qui voient), që i "shërbeu" për burgosje përgjatë disa muajve në Vincennes. Më 1750 publikohet Prospekti i Enciklopedisë dhe po në këtë vit njihet me shkrimtarin dhe kritikun e njohur gjerman Friedrich Melchior Grimm me të cilin bëhen miq shum të mirë.
Viti 1751 karakterizohet me një Diplomë anëtarsie të ndarë nga Akademia e Berlinit; Akademi ndër më prestigjiozet në Europë. Diderot vazhdon krahas të shkruaj dhe të bëj jetë të stuhishme, të zhurmshme. Romanet, kritikat dhe esetë filozofikë, flasin për mundin e tij për të definuar natyrën e vërtetë të njeriun dhe vëndin e tij në botë. Propozon një lloj morali për të gjithë njerëzimin, që nuk bazohet në Zotin por në sentimentet e natyrale të njeriut dhe mençurisë. Tanimë, fillon edhe betejat filozofike; shkruan eseun "Interpretimi i natyrës" ( L'interprétation de la Nature, 1754) ku vazzhdon të ngrej vizionin e tij moralist mbi botën. Më 1756, lidhet me Sophie Volland, dhe kjo miqësi zgjat gjer më 1774. Nga këtu na ngel një letërkëmbim i njohur si më i adhuruari i gjithë historisë së letërsisë botërore.
Në rrjedhën e vitit 1757 Diderot bëhet i njohur si autor i dramës...; shkruan "Biri naturor" (Fils naturel) ku spjegon reformat që don t'i shti në gjininë e dramës. Vepra nuk pati aspak sukses, mirëpo menjëherë vitin e ardhshëm shkroi dramën "Prindi i familjes" ( Le Père de famille) dhe njohu një sukses të dalluar.
Me kërkesë të mikut të vet Grimm (viti 1758) angazhohet si kritik i artit pranë revysë "Korespondenca letrare" ( La Correspondance littéraire). Dhe njëherit punon pa ndërprerje mbi veprat "Le Neveu de Rameau" dhe "Jacques le Fataliste. "Endërra e Alamberit" ( Le Rêve d'Alembert, 1769) është përgjigjje pytjeve të bëra më 1754 mbi prejardhjen e jetës. Struktura e materjes dhe organizimi i qenieve, shënon kulmin e materializmit të tij.
1772, përfundon botimin e voulemeve të fundit të Enciklopedisë. Në këtë kohë, hyn në kontakt me me mbretëreshën e Rusisë Katrinën e Dytë, e cila në kohë ia pat blerë bibliotekën e Diderot, vendosë më 1773 të udhëtoj për Petersburg. Këthehet nga atje pas afro një viti i raskapitur nga shëndeti. Duke filluar nga 1776, ai gati nuk shkruan më, si që u tha më parë, se shëndeti i qe dobësuar shum. Më 1778 boton eseun mbi jetën e Senekës. Më 1782: "Ese mbi mbretërimin e Klaudit dhe Neronit" ( L'Essai sur les règnes de Claude et de Néron) nga ku kritikët vijnë në përfundim se Diderot moralist, ngadhnjen mbi Diderot-në filozof: "stoicizmi është qëndrimi i denjë i njeriut".
Vdiq nga apopleksia më vitin 1784.

Veprat kryesore:

-Mendime filozofike (Pensées philosophiques, 1746)
-Shëtitja e skeptikut (Promenade du sceptique, 1747)
-Letra mbi të verbërit, të ju shërbejnë të atyre që shofin (Lettre sur les aveugles à l'usage de ceux qui voient, 1749)
-Mendime mbi interpretimin e natyrës Pensées sur l'interprétation de la nature, 1753)
-Murgesha (La Religieuse (1760)
-Nipi i Rameau-së (degëzës) (Le Neveu de Rameau, 1762)
-Ëndërra e Alamberit (Le rêve de D'Alembert, 1769)
-Fatalisti Jacques (Jacques le fataliste, 1771)
-Ese mbi jetën (Essai sur la vie,1778)*

----------


## EuroStar1

*Calvin Jean


Calvin Jean (emri i vërtetë Cauvin), filozof frnacez, (1509-1564). Kreu në mënyrë të shkëlqyeshme studimet e logjikës gramatikës dhe filozofisë.

Babai i tij, dikur sekretar peshkopate, u shkishërua dhe vdiq i tillë, gjë që ndikoi në gjithë familjen të konvertohen në luterizëm. Jeta e Calvinit, gjer në kohën e vendosjes në Gjenevë, është një rrugëtim ikjesh nga Inkuizicioni. Në Gjenevë krijoi një anë (parti) dhe i ndihmuar nga shum francez të instaluar këtu, fitoi shumicën në parlamentin e qytetit dhe përforcoi në ekstrem autoritarizmin e tij.

Është nxitësi i calvinizmit (kalvinizmit) dhe pa dyshim teologu më i madh frengfolës i protestantizmit dhe bashkë me Martin Lutherin, nismëtar i Reformës Protestante. Calvinizmi në të vërtetë është një zhvillim i luterizmit dhe dallohet nga ai kryesisht në format e praktimit të kultit.

Shkroi shum vepra ku dominojnë disa traktate të ndryshme si : Traité de la Cène (1540), Traité des reliques (1543), Traité des scandales (1550), mandej Komente mbi Shkrimin e shejtë 

François Marie Arouet


François Marie Arouet i quajtur Voltaire (1694-1778), është figura që mishërohet me tërë madhështinë e saj në qindvjeçarin e Dritërave ("Ndriçuesit"). I quajtur gjithashtu « qindvjeçari i Voltaire-it ». Nxënës i shkëlqyer në retorikë dhe në filozofi pranë kolegjit të Clemont-it (Louis-le-Grand), ndoqi gjithashtu mësimin pranë Jansenistëve (Janséniste) në të cilin sekt edhe u konvertua më vonë.
Goditja therëse dhe e gjallërishme me ngjyrosje të pashoqe, sa që ca skeptik mes të cilëve edhe Friedrich von Schiller (1759-1805) indinjoheshin për shkak të mungesës së thellësisë Voltaire përgjigjej gjithëmonë me urtësi se qëllimi i tij ishte theshtimi i veprave të veta kështuqë çdokush i ka pranë dore dhe jo të përdorë një gjuhë të ditur në shërbim të një pakice. Luftoi në favor të shum shkaqeve që janë pjesë e përsëritur në plejadën e veprave të tij.
Më së pari feja ose më mirë të themi fanatizmi fetar. Formula e famshme se « duhet shtypur poshtërsinë » është pamflet kundër jotolerancës dhe errësisë fetare. Nga këtu « Letrat filozofike » (Lettres philosophiques (1734), « Zemërdëlirë » (Candide (1759), « Zadig » Zadig (1748), « Fanatizmi ose Profeti Muhammed » (Le Fanatisme ou Mahomet le prophète (1741), dhe Traktat mbi tolerancën me rastin e vdekjes së Jean Calas-it (Traité sur la tolérance à l'occasion de la mort de Jean Calas (1763) themi se janë një model ideal i formulës së përmendur më parë.
Mëtej, përhapja e diturisë qe poashtu «fushëbetejë » e tij: Veprat si « Fjalori filozofik » (Dictionnaire philosophique (1764), « Rreziku i tmerrshëm i leximit » (De l’horrible danger de la lecture (1765), e poashtu edhe kontributi i tij dhënë « Enciklopedisë » (Encyclopédie (1751-1772) e karakterizojnë qartë luftën e tij për arsimim.
Më në fund, beteja e tij kundër kartesianizmit, mbrojtja e newtonizmit dhe empirizmit të tij: për Voltaire-in, të kuptuarit (gjykuarit) vjente vetëm nga vënja në relacion të ndjenjave tona e jo nga dituria që e kemi të lindur e që Zoti ia paska dhënë njeriut që të mundeshka të zbuloj diturinënëpërmjet të ushtruarit permanent të mendimittë këthyer nga brëndia (Descartes). Për Voltaire-in, Zoti ka rregulluar këtë botë duke na lënë gjykimin e lirë, por që megjithatë, ai kontrollon vullnetin tonë. Duke druajtur materializmit ateist të cilin e kualifikonte si të rrezikshëm, afirmonte vehten si besimtar i plotë.
Do të përfundoj këtë jetëshkrim që vetëm mund të përshkoj gjërësinë e veprës së tij me këtë formulim që rezymon mendimin voltairian: « Në një Republikë të denjë për emrin që mban, liria e publikimit së mendimeve të veta është e drejtë natyrore e qytetarit ». 

Charles de Secondat


Charles de Secondat, baron de la Brède et de Montesquieu, rrjedh nga një familje parlamentarësh të rëndësishëm nga Bordeaux. U rit dhe edukua në kështjellën La Brède e mëpas vazhdoi studimet në drejtësi, në Bordeaux dhe pastaj në Paris. Këtu frekuentoi mjediset e dijetarëve dhe njerëzve të shkrimit duke ndenjur në të njejtën kohë shum i lidhur pas tokës së vet, punët e së cilës i drejtoi personalisht gjer në vdekje.
Administrimi ti tokës nuk e pengoi aspak që ai të merret me shkrime dhe mendimtari. Që nga viti 1717 fillon pasionimi i tij pas shkencës dhe si anëtarë i Akademisë së shkencave ne Bordeaux, redakton një numër të madh traktatesh së pari në fizikë, në mjekësi si dhe në politikë e në filozofi.nga ku më e njohur është "Disertacion mbi politikën e Romakëve në religjion" (Dissertation sur la politique des Romains dans la religion, 1716). Qënga këto shkrime, duke marr parasyshë disa aspekte nga ta, parashifej një vepër si që është "Letrat persiane" (Lettres persanes). Këtë vepër,që njëherit është ndër kryesoret, u botua në Amsterdam me autor anonim. Anonimiteti nuk zgjati shum deh kjo vepër i solli famë dhe i hapi autorit dyerët e Akademisë franceze, të saloneve pariziane, të markizës Lambert dhe të klubit Entresol.
Udhëtimet e shumta, frekuentimet e saloneve të Parisit, aspak nuk e larguan shirtin e tij nga vendlindja së cilës i mbeti besnik gjer në vdekje. Po këto salone e inspiruen të shkruaj romanin Tempulli i Gnidës (Temple de Gnide, 1728) q"është dëshmitarë i finesave te mëdha psikologjike dhe morale të autorit. Udhëtimet brënda viteve 1728/31, zbulojnë kuriozitetin e tij si observues i përpiktë i gjeografisë , ekonomisë dhe kutumeve politike në udhëtimet e tija në Hungari Itali, Holandë, dhe Angli. Kur u këthye në vendlindje, iu dha historisë dhe publikoi eseun " Shqyrtime mbi shkaqet e madhështinë së Romakëve dhe dekadencës së tyre" (Considérations sur les causes de la grandeur des Romains et de leur décadence). Ky ese në fillim, duhej të integrohej në një vepër shum të gjërë të filozofisë politike që montesquieu ishte duke shkruar, që e ndryshoi, përmirsoi lëvroi gjatë tërë jetës së vet, De l'esprit des lois (1748). Kjo vepër u botua në Gjenevë por anonim dhe menjëherë pati reakcione të shumfishta dhe tejet të rrepta nga ana e jesuitëve dhe jansenistëve që kritikuan me ashpërsi elozhin që i bënte kjo vepër religjionit natyror. Montesquieu u përgjegj me Défense de l'"Esprit des lois" më vitin 1750. Fakulteti i teologjise në Paris gjithashtu dënoi veprën të cilën edhe papa e vëndoi në shënjestër menjëherë pas daljes së librit në vitin 1748. Pas kësaj, montesquieu nxori në dritë edhe "Lysimaque" më 1754 si dhe artikullin "Essai sur le goût" që publikohet pas vdekjes së tij. Bashkëpunoi me Diderot në redaktimin e Enciklopedisë ("Shija").
Në këtë kohë, verbohet tërësisht dhe vdes më 10 shkurt, të vitit 1755.
Veprat:-
"Letrat persiane" është roman letërkmbyes ku flitet për dy Persë (Usbeku dhe Rika) të ardhur në Paris dhe ku qëndrojnë tetë vjet. Ardhja e tyre kishte për qëllim observimin e jetës shoqërore franceze: doket, traditat fetare e politike etj dhe kështu të raportojnë bashkëbiseduesve të tyre ne Persi. Autori nëpërmjet të letërkëmbimit të dy persianëve, bën të njohur lexuesve jetën në vendin e Usbekut e Rikait. Në këtë kohë, romani ne fprme letërkimbimi nuk ishte i panjohur por 4'e dallon nga të tjerët këtë vepër, është shumngjyrshmëria e temave që trajtohen, ironia e pasur ndaj despotizmit oriental dhe monarkizmit francez, bënë leximin tejet tërheqës. Mos të harojmë se egzotizmat e shumta janë me siguri një ndikim i thellë i " Një mijë e një netëve" të përkthyer për herë të parë në gjuhën frënge nga Antoine Galland (1704-1717). që ndikuan tek shumica e autorëve të këtij shekulli. Në fund, sikur gati të gjithë filozofët e shkrimtarët më në zë të iluminizmit francez që prekën, dikush më shum e dikush më pak çështjen e orientit, edhe Montesquieu, në këtë roman, qëllim kyq duket të kish pasur çështjen ndërfetare në mes të islamizmit dhe krishterimit.
"Fryma e ligjeve" ose Shpirti i ligjeve (për ti ikur keqkuptimit , jap dy variente të përkthimit personal të veprës më të madhe të Montesqueiu-së, De l'esprit des lois):-
Edhe këtu, disa pikëparje janë të ngjajshme me "Letrat periane". Një përmbledhje politike paraqitur me forma krahasuese të dukurive, dokeve dhe ligjeve nëpër vënde të ndryshme. Kjo vepër është një gjurmim i gjërë i bazuar në burime të ndryshme si: vërrejtjet e derejtpërdrejta të Montesquieu-së gjatë udhëtimeve të veta, pranë monarkisë konstitucionale angleze, Republikës së Venedikut dhe dëshmi të udhëtarëve nga mbarë bota që vizitonin Parisin. Burim i pashtershëm për Montesquieu-në janë librat e shumta që lexonte dhe dihet se ishte lexues i palodhshëm. Përndryshe biblioteka e kështjellës La Brède numëronte mbi tri mijë libra.
Montesquieu dallonte tri lloj qeverisjesh; monarqike, despotike dhe republikane. Së pari ndalet dhe spjegon raportet brenda sistemeve. Nderi në monarki, friga në despotizëm dhe virtyti në republikë. Vetë ai është për një sistem monarqik të butë, me ndarje të pushtetit në legjislatif, ekzekutif dhe gjyqësor. Dënon skllavërimin dhe torturën. Disa nga principet e shtruara në këtë vepër inspiruan edhe Kushtetutën amrikane si dhe Kushtetutën franceze të vitit 1971. 

Charles Fourier


Charles Fourier (Sharl Furie), lindi në Besançon (Bëzanson) në një familje të pasur dhe pasiqë kreu studimet u përqëndrua në Lyon. Revolucioni e dëmtoi gjer në shkatërrim, kështuqë ai u detyrua të punoj një kohë të gjatë me rrogë në tregti. Duke nisur nga viti 1830, arrin t’i jepet plotësisht të shkruarit dhe nxjer në dritë veprën e tij të parë me mendime dhe stil plotësisht të vetanak.
Vepra e tij e e ditëve të para, është një program i ekonomisë sociale dhe harmonisë së përgjithshme, «Teoria e katër lëvizjeve dhe e fateve të përgjithshme» (Théorie des quatre mouvements et des destinées générales (1808), program apo ide që e zhvilloi më tej në « Botä e Re industriale dhe shoqërore » (1829) Nouveau Monde industriel et sociétaire), si dhe në « Traktat i asociimit domestik bujqësor » (1822) Traité de l'association domestique agricole.
Filozofia e Fourier-së
Në rradhë të parë, për Fourier-in blerësi – i nevojshmi është gjithëmonë viktimë i grabitur e i vjedhur. Punëtorër relizojnë një rendiment të përgjysmuat nga ajo që arrihet tek ata që janë pronarë. Konkurenca është e dredhake dhe e rrejshme. Përtacia vlon e çdokush kërkon lumturi në dembeli ose në punësim nëpër vënde të rezervuara për klasën e pasur. Varfëria, nuk lind vetëm tek shoqëritë e vrafura, ajo më tepër lind te civilizimet e pasur ku të kamurit nga friga por sidomos nga dëshira për pasurim, ndihen të varfër për diç që ju mungon e të varfurit janë të varfur pse nuk kanë asgjë. Një mekanizëm shoqëror ku do të mbretëronte morali, drejtësia dhe e vërteta, puna do të paguhej në mënyrë adekuate dhe pas dredhira, aty, ai popull do të arrinte lumturinë e duhur e puna, çdo funkcion, do të ishin tërheqës për të gjithë.
Utopizmi i Fourier-së
Sistemi shoqëror i Furier-së bazohet në një “rregull sipas rëndësisë”. Të gjithë pjesëtarët pa përjashtim moshe dhe gjinie, kaplohet në rradhë sipas “shijes” së tyre, sipas kapaciteteve, karakterit dhe pasioneve që kanë. Çdo falangë, përmbëhet nga 1.500 gjer më 2.000 personë të ndërlidhur mes vehte ku interesat janë të kryqëzuara mes vehte e jo kundërshtim. Çdo aktivitet është i rregulluar sipas dëshirës dhe aftësisë së personit. Punët e përkohshme kryhen me ndryshime të personelit, të cilët bartën në një punë të ndryshme për një kohë të caktuar, kështuqë, mënjanohet mbërzia e shtohet gjallëria në punë. Banesat dhe ushqimi janë në bashkësi nëpër “Phalanstère”. Rrogat janë të bazuara në bazë të kapitalit dhe talentit. Detyrat janë gjithëmonë të alternuara me qëllim të ritjes së tërheqshmërise ndaj punës dhe rolit të dhënë.*

----------


## EuroStar1

*Ludwig Andreas Feuerbach


Ludwig Andreas Feuerbach lindi më 28 korrik 1804 në Rechenberg, vdiq më 13 shtator 1872. Filloi studimet e teologjisë në Heidelberg, i ndërpret pas një viti dhe bëhet disipël (nxënës) i Hegelit në Berlin. Idhtar i profesorit të vet, në fillim, kreu punimet mbi Bacon-in dhe Spinozën të titulluar « Histori e filozofisë se re » dhe pas kësaj vepre, u shkëput nga idetë hegeliane duke i quajtur si tepër idealiste e mësuesin e tij e konsideron si teolog. Në veprën e tij kryesore, « Esenca e krishtenizmit », bën analizë mbi fenë si një shtrembërim mendor dhe thor se njeriu e çpiku duke qenë koshient për dobësitë e veta dhe kështu, në Perendinë kërkon horizontet e nevojave të veta. Religjionin e vendon në shkallë të një vizioni antropologjik ku vet Perendia s’është vetëm një ideal. Kjo ndikoi në masë mbi hegelianët e majtë, si dhe mbi Engelsin et Marx-in (Marks). Filozofia e Feuerbach-ut sheh në njeriun një « esencë » dhe « sentiment » që janë fillim dhe fund i çdo realiteti.

Më 1837 u martua me pasaniken Bertha Loew e kjo i mundësoi ti jepet plotësisht filozofimit dhe shkrimit. Shkroi shum artikuj por si që u tha më lartë vepra që bëri bujë është « Esenca e krishtenizmit » të cilën megjithate e « nxini Stirner-i me veprën e vet « Njëshi dhe pasuria e tij ». Stirner arrin të paraqes Feuerbachu të çorroditur në vend të religjionit të çorrditur që e quante ky i fundit.

Në fund, pas mossuksesit në zgjadhjet për Asamblenë Nacionale te Frankfurtit dhe pas debaklit të revolucionit e rikthimit të Restoracionit ne Gjermani, tezat e tia humbin plotësisht ndikimin në opinion.

Dhjetë vjetët e fundit te jetës iu zvogluen drastikisht të ardhurat, kështuqë u detyrua të largihet nga saraji i Bruckbergut për të jetuar pranë Nurbergut ku edhe vdes më 13 shtator të vitit 1872.

Libraria Univerzitare në Heidelberg

Citate :

Misteret më të mëdha qëndrojnë mbi objektet më të thjeshta.
("Anti Hegeli")

Individët e njohin Zotin përmbi çdo gjë vetëm për të pasur për vete një hapësire të pafund ku do të munden të shtrojnë në amshueshmëri individualitetin e tyre të përkufizuar, veçorinë vajtueshmërinë… »
(« Mendime mbi vdekjen dhe pavdekshmërinë »). 

Hegeli


Filozof me rrugëtim kompleks dhe kundërthënës, idealist, mendimtar i madh dhe zbulues i metodës së guximshme të dialektikës që i mundëson filozofisë të kuptuarit e çdogjëje, duke involvuar pasqyrimin historik, teorinë e ecjes…

Hegeli lindi në një familje borgjezisë më 1770. Që në moshën më të re, tregohet i zellshëm për nxënie e ditari i tij na zbulon se ishte lexues i madh dhe i dhënë pas marrjes shënime. Më 1788, ndjek studimet klasike në seminarin teologjik protestant të Tübungenit (Wörtemberg) dhe këtu njihet dhe me civilizimin grek pas së cilit lidhet ngushtë gjatë jetës. Kreu më 1973 mirëpo refuzoi punën kishtare e shkoi në Bern e mandej në Frankfurt si mësues. Nga kjo kohë kemi meditimet e para mbi krishtenizmin dhe shkruan « Jeta e Jezuit » (1795/96) si dhe « Fryma e krishterë dhe fati i saj » (1798/99). Më 1801 fillon të jep mësim në univerzitetin e Jenës kur edhe bën perbledhjen e « Mësimeve të Jenës ». Më 1807 del në dritë "Fenomenalogjia" që shëndrohet, lirisht themi, në tempull filozofik. Këtu Hegel shpreh dashurinë ose pasionin e vet për histori dhe aktualitet. !eshtë e njohur se lexon për çdo ditë gazetat dhe nga kjo nxjerrë përfitime në kuptimin inspirues. Këtë lexim e konsideron si lutje moderne të mëngjezit. Gjatë kësajë periudhe redakton akoma « Shkenca mbi logjikën » (1812/16) dhe pas kësaj (më në fund), emërtohet profesor i filozofisë pranë univerzitetit të Heidelbergut e menjëhere shkruan « Enzyklopädie der philosophischen Wissensschaften » (Enciklopedi e shkencave filozofike). Më 1818 punësohet në në katedrën e univerzitetin të Berlinit dhe ketu arrin famë dhe prestigj të pakrahasueshëm. Gjatë kësajë kohe , hartoi mësimet e drejtësisë : « Parimet e filozofisë së të Drejtës » (1821) si dhe shum tema të ndryshme të publikuara pas vdekjes nga ana e studentëve të vet : « Mësime mbi historinë e filozofisë », «Estetika », « Mësime mbi filozofinë e historisë ».

Vdiq më 1831 nga kolera e cila bënte kërdi në tërë Evropën.

Rrënjët e filozofisë së Hegelit :-

I pajisur qënga hapat e para të studimeve, me kulture greke dhe romake dhe i ndikuar thellesisht, përbiron në veprën e tij idetë e Platonit krejt duke i dhënë dinamizëm «fymës dhe historisë së njerëzimit»*. I ndikuar nga kohët e filozofëve modernë ai gjenë mundësitë e tejkalimit të formalizmit të Kant-it dhe të intuitës e sentimentit të Schelling-ut që i quant ë tepërta : në vend të tyre., Hegeli ju jep hapësirë dhe mbështetje koncepteve rigoroze. Por Hegeli nuk kenaqet vetëm me plotësime dhe shëndrim të e metafizikës dhe filozofisë së gjerathershme. Ai kaplon trojet nga historia moderne dhe e largët nga thithë lëndë për persiatje.

Nocionet :-

Hegeli krijon një lloj rrezatimi përparues të frymës, të shpirit nga fillimet më të hershme drejtë ardhmërisë në mënyrë dialektike. Në këtë drejtim ai zhvillon kuptime themelore të rradhitura në shkallë :

Arsyja:- si parim që çon drejtë qëllimit ;
Dialektika:- që paraqet levizjen shpirtërore (ideja) ;
Koncepti:- i kuptuar si frymëzim i gjallë i realitetit dhe nevojë për të ndërtuar njohuri të përgjithëshme ;
Ideja:- paraqet formë më të lartë të frymëzimit dhe sështë vetëm një shprehje e thjeshtë subjektive ;
Historia:- lëvizje shpirtërore nëpërmjet së cilës arrijmë tek ideja racionale sepse Arsyeja udhëheq botën;
Shpirti:- i trajtuar si mendim-persiatje që çiltërsohet hap pas hapi dhe arrin Absoluten ;
Absolutja:- ajo që posedon në vetvete dhe arsyen e të qenurit që nënkupton të qenurit në vete, vetvetiu ;
Arti:- i sqaruar si bashkim i shpirtit dhe materjes. 

Martin Heidegger


Martin Heidegger (1889-1976), lindi në Messkirch,në një familje të borgjezisë së ulët e në gjendje të mirë ekonomike, gjë që i mundësoi shkollim solid në universitetin e Freiburg-ut ku kreu teologjine dhe filozofinë, ndoqi mësime të matematikës, të shkencave natyrore si dhe histori. Emërohet profesor dhe më 1927 shkruan veprën kryesore « Qenia dhe koha » (Sein und Zeit). Gjatë vitit 1933, kyqet në krahun e social-nacionalistëve mirëpo pas disa muajësh tërhiqet dhe për shkak të kësaj, i ndalohen tekstet dhe mësimdhënia. Nga kjo kohë, ai do të këthehet më në univerzitet vetëm pas luftës, më saktësisht, në vitin 1950/51. Heidegger është themeluesi i egzistencializmit e filozofia e tij, i ka themelet e veta në çështjen e qenies e këtu nën « qenie » nuk bëhet fjalë për njeriun si që mendohej gjer vonë por për të qenunit - jam - egzistencë, që edhe është epiqendra e persiatjeve dhe platformës filozofike të tij.

Hapat e para në qarkun e njohurive më të thella që do ti japin kahje themelve të tij filozof i kapi me leximin e veprës së parë të mendimtarisë duke lexuar Aristotelin. Duke u larguar ngadalë nga funkcioni fetar që i përgatitej, kryen gjimnazin dhe si që u permend më parë, fakultetin në Friburg dhe fillon të lexoj Husserl-in, Nietsche-n, Dilthey-n, Höderlin-in, Dostojevski-n , Hegel-in... Më 1915 kyen tezën e vet « Trakata mbi kategoritë dhe sinjifikimet tek Duns Scot-i » dhe bëhet asistent i Husserrl-it kurse më 1923 bëhet profesor univerziteti në Marburg. Këtu edhe publikon veprën e tij të parë madhore Sein und Zeit që bëri bujë me mënyrën e thurrjes dhe parashtrimit të problemeve mbi të cilat flet dhe par largohet dukshëm nga stili i kohës e kjo ka një ndikim të madh në opinion. Viti 1929 njihet si përfundim i një kariere të zakonshme intelektuale në Gjermani. Ky vit krize shoqërore në tërë Europën bëri që shum mendimtarë të kërkojnë zgjidhje radikale për dalje nga nyja e dekandencës ekonomike dhe shoqërore.

Heideggeri dhe nacizmi

Në këto rrethana, Heidegger, pas hypjes në pushtet të Hitlerit më 1933 zgjidhet rektor i univerzitetit te Freiburg-ut dhe anëtarësohet në partinë që pushtet. Shum intelektual të kohës janë kundër tij e kjo duket se ndikoi tek ai sepse edhe vet pa se kjo nuk ishte ajo që ai preferonte dhe shpejtë dha dorëheqje nga detyra e rektorit (shkurt, 1934). Kështu u «rikëthye» nga Nietzsche-s, mbi teknikën, mbi veprat e artit dhe kohë pas kohe kritikonte pushtetin aktual.

Akoma dhe sot debati mbi aderimin e tij partisë naciste nuk është mbyllur. Dihet se ndenji anëtarë gjer në mbarim të luftës dhe se kur nuk u distancua publikisht nga politika dhe të bërat e Hitlerit. Por kjo nuk do të thor asesi se ai ndoqi një politikë të tillë pasiqë disa herë deklaroi se ka mundur të dal nga kjo parti e cila nuk isht ajo që priste ai. Duket se ndalesa nga ana e « Alencës » më 1945 që të ligjëroj e hidhëroi Heideggerin që të vazhdoj heshtjen e tij ndaj të kaluarës politike. Më 1951, i hiqet ndalesa dhe Heidegger fillon mësimdhënien gjer më 1958, vit kur pensionohet.

Vdiq në moshën 87 vjeçare (1976) në fshatin e lindjes. 

Emanuel Kanti


Emanuel Kanti (1724-1804), lindi në Königsberg ku edhe kaloi tërë jetën e vet. është njëri ndër filozofët më në zë gjermanë dhe themelues i kritikës filozofike. Në fëmini pat ndikim të fortë fetar nga e ëma protestante e thellë. Për shkollim, u ndihmua nga mixha i tij këpucar, kështuqë mundi të studjoj panderprerje gjer në fund teologjinë, filozofinë dhe shkencat matematikore. Pas kryerjes kaloi disa vite jashtë qytetit të vet i punësuar si mësimdhënës. U këthye në Königsberg në vitin 1755 dhe u punësua në univerzitet për të ushtruar këtu : logjikën, metafizikën dhe shkencat. Nga viti 1794, i jepet plotësisht hulumtive filozofike për tërë jetën e vet me një entuziazëm dhe regull të pashoq.

Në filozofinë e Kantit, njohësit e veprës së tij, e ndajnë atë në dy periudha kryesore. Në kohët fillimit ku parashtron një metafizikë të afërt me atë të Leibnitz-it e Wolf-it me tentim të përgjigjes së krijimit dhe origjinës së botës. Duke filluar nga viti 1770, Kanti ndërton filozofinë e tij të pastër duke iu qasur origjinës dhe kufijve të njohurive teorike si dhe mundësive të të ndërmarrurit praktik.

« Kritika e arsyes së pastër » (1781), është vepra e tij kryesore ku edhe njëherit lidhet pas teorisë së Kopernikut (Toka rrotullohet rreth boshtit të vet e jo qielli rreth tokës) për të vërtetuar se subjekti (njeriu) krijon objektet me dituritë dhe njohuritë e veta dhe s'është objekti ai që përkufizon njohurinë. Kështu, krijon teorinë e arsyes së kthjellët si një aftësi për të njohur e kuptuar natyrën e sëndeve pa u këthyer pas përvojës. Kanti ndalet posaçërisht në spjegimin se njeriu nuk i njeh gjërat si të tilla po i njeh ashtu si atij i duken pas një vështrimi sipas principit dhe të organizimit. Njeriu mendon pra dhe i sheh gjërat ashtu si i sheh. , që thënë me fjalë tjera, dituritë e njeriut vijnë nga fenomenet egzistuese e me këtë, njeriu nuk mund të njoh e të dij Zotin, pavdekshmërinë e shpirtit, lirinë, unin që janë kuptime dhe jashtë sensibiliteit të pamunit. Metafizika që i bënë objekte pra është vetëmse iluzion. Kundërshtimi i provave të metafizicientëve mbi egzistimin e Zotit është i ndërtuar në pjesën « ideli » të vepres në fjalë, ku Kanti trajton çështjen e mbi perendinë. Prova ontologjike që niset nga ideja mbi Zotin; prova kosmologjike që është një e duhur për qenie mbinjerëzore për të spjeguar egzistencën në përgjithësi dhe; prova fiziko-teologjike mbi përsosmerinë dhe fundin e botës. Mëtej thot se Zotin nuk mund ta spjegojm e as ta vertetzojmë egzistencën por as nuk mund ta refuzojmë një gjë të tillë pasiqë është e pamundshme dhe për Kantin ai është ideal i përjashtuar nga çdo veti e keqe, është ideal i pagabueshëm.

Më 1788 Kanti publikon veprën « Kritikë mbi arsyen praktike », dhe këtu tani flet mbi moralin dhe thot se një punë është e mirë nëse bëhet nga respekti dhe pa u mbështetur aspak në ndonjë lloj interesi ose shprese tjetër për kënaqje. Morali mbatet dhe mbështetet në dëshirën që çon drejtë një vepre dhe jo me pikëparjen e saj të jashtme. Morali është detyrë e dhe duhet shprehur me fjalët: « ti duhet » se vetëm kështu ai merr përmasa univerzale.

Në veprën « Kritikë mbi aftësinë e të gjukuarit », Kanti trajton të gjykuarit estetik dhe teologjin!. Ai nuk beson as në revelacion e as në mishërim të Zotit në Krishtin. Përndryshe është i mendimit dhe bindjes se feja luan rol në shërbim të paqës shoqërore.

Kanti me veprën dhe mësimet që zhvillon, njihet si njëri ndër influencuesit kryesor, në mbarë Eurpën. Në Gjermani ndikoi posaçërisht mbi filozofët idealistë si Fichte, Schelling dhe Hegel.

Disa citate nga Kant-i:

*

"Dëgjoj bërtimat nga çdo anë: "Mos rezononi!"
Oficeri thot: "Mos rezononi, egzekutoni!"
Tagrambledhësi thot: "Mos rezononi, paguani!"
Prifti: "Mos rezononi, besoni!"
"Në çdo vënd kufizim i lirisë."
*

"Mendimet pa përmbajtje janë të zbrasta, frymëzimet pas koncepte, të verbëra."
*

"Konceptet pa materje janë të zbrasta."
*

"Shkenca nuk mund të vërtetoj se Zoti nuk egziston, pasiqë ka diçka që asaj i ik prej dore."
*

"Një propozim (mendim) jokorekt është gjithësesi i gabuar, por një mendim korekt nuk është patjetërsisht i vërtetë."*

----------


## EuroStar1

*Nietzsche (Niçe)


Nietzsche (Niçe) lindi në Rocken më 1844. Rridhte nga një familje pastorësh gjerman pour vet hoqi dorë nga kjo karierë dhe iu dha studimit të fiogjisë dhe tregon interes të madh për Arthur Schopenhauer-in. Më vitin 1869, bëhet profesor i filozofisë pranë univerzitetit të Bazelit (Basel) por detyrohet, pas dhjetë vjet, (1879) të ndërpres punën për shkaqe shëndetsore. Brënda kësoj kohe, ai lidhet me Richard Wagnerin, miqësi të cilën e ndërpreu për çështje pikëparjesh të ndryshme mes vete.

Filozofia e tij është e bartur që nga fillimi nga pasioni pas saj aq shum sa që shpesh mendimit të tij i kanoset rreziku i humbjes dhe ngatërrimit në lëmsh. Filozofi që nuk stërngarkihet me sisteme dhe teorie të pranuara gjer atherë. Parimet e filozofisë së tij janë entuziazmi i jetës dhe kritikon moralin e ideve krishtere të mëshirës dhe nështrimit. Për te, si që thot "morali skllav" i krishtenizmit e vëndon njeriun në pozitë të dorës së dytë dhe këtë e quan dhe e bën virtyt. Kjo krejt duhet zëvendësuar me moral tjetër të lartë, në zot të vetvetes.

Në veprën "Kështu fliste Zaratustra" (1883), Nietzsche thot se "Zoti ka vdekur" dhe mu këtu, fenë e konsideron si alibi para dobësisë dhe fatkeqsisë njerëzore. Hedh poshtë moralin kishtar si dhe vet Zotin për të cilin thot se ështe sajesë e zbuluar nga ana e njeriut për të mposhtur dhe detyruar njeriun të nënshtrohet. Dhe pasi Zoti është më i vdekur, njeriu i shtrembëruar dhe i çmendur, çlirohet nga të gjitha këta barrë e hyjni morale të pavlefshme. Njeriu që ka vrarë Zotin, konstaton Nietzsche, nuk ka arrijtur dhe nuk duhet të jetë i kënaqur kaq se ju shmang të gjitha pasojave dhe se ndryshoi krishtenizmin me humanizëm ose ateizëm.

Vepra e Nitzsche-s është betejë për të "mbrojtur" njeriun nga rreziku i dobësive dhe nihilizmit së kulturës perendimore të prodhuar nga krishtenizmi i cili shkatrron jetën duke dashur ta shpëtoj. Forca e pandërprerë për të tejkaluar pesimizmin dhe shëndrimin e njeriut në qenie të fortë duhet të jetë e jashtëzakonshme. Njeriu i çliruar nga çdo lloj skllavërije do të dijë pra të përfitoj dhe ta ruaj cilësinë e tij të lartë. Duke kaluar nëpër analiza të holla psikologjike, Nietzsche mund të konsiderohet si pararendës i Sigmund Freud-it.

Nga viti 1879, gjendja shëndetsore i dobësohet kështuqë nuk është në gjendje më të punoj. Jeton gjithëmonë në lëvizje në mes Italisë dhe vendlindjes. Qëndron në Alpe ku gjen inspirim për veprat e tij të fundit por më 1890, çmendet krejtësisht. Duket se pas vdekjes së tij, motra e vet bënë, disa ndryshime të veprave të tij, sidomos kur ajo mundohet të tregoj vëllaun e vet me ide të nacional-socializmit.

Vdiq në Weimar me 25 gusht të vitit 1900.



Disa citate nga Nietzsche:-

*
Rrëfimi.- E harrojmë gabimin kur i rrefehemi dikujt, zakonisht ai dikushi nuk e harron.
*
Nuk ka sa duhet dashuri e mirësi në botë që t'i lejomë vehtes ti harxhojmë pas qenieve të imagjinuara.
*
Ndëshkimi është bërë për të përmirsuar atë që ndëshkon. 


Arthur Schopenhauer


Arthur Schopenhauer lindi më 1788 në Dantzig, vdiq më 1860 në Frankfurt mbi Main. Babai i vet endërronte që nga djali i tij të bëhej një tregtar briljant e sidomos një qytetar botëror.

Në rini të hershme, Schopenhauer përjetoi shpërnguljen e detyrueshme se familja iku nga okupimi Prus dhe u vendos në Hamburg, qytet ky i lirë. Në moshën nëntevjeçare, babai e dërgon në Havër ku mëson frengjishten. Pas dy vjet këthehet në Hamburg ku vazhdon mësimet komercial dhe ngjatë tëre rininë nuk ndalet duke udhëtuar me prindin nëpër Europë. Në këtë mënyrë mësoi edhe anglishten e kur këthehet, duket se paskësh tentuar vetëvrasje duke kërcyer nga trari në kanalin që kalonte pas shtëpisë. Nga ky rast , me nënën e vet largohet për në Weimar dhe mu këtu takohet me Goethe dhe ku lexon poetët e lashtë grekë e latinë. Më 1809 fillon studimet në univerzitetin e Göttingen-it, dhe përfundon studimet në Berlin. Në këtë qytet edhe punoi pranë univerzitetit (dy përpjekje të dështuara) por pës shkak të mungesës së studentëve u detyrua të largohet. Duket se mbajtja e orëve në të njëjtën kohë me Hegelin, i shkaktonte mungesë dëgjuesish. Më 1833, largohet përgjithëmonë nga Berlini dhe pas shkrimit të disa veprave, pra nga fundi i jetës së vet, arrin të kthejë interesin e publikut filozofik nga Hegeli në dobi të ideve të veta.

Vdiq në moshën shtatëdhjetë e dy vjeçare (1860) nga pneumonia që i shkaktoi një demtim të zëmrës pa lënë pasardhës duke lënë për trashëgimtar qenin e vet Atma.

Sot lirisht themi se Schopenhauer është njëri ndër filozofët më të mëdhej të qindvjeçarit të XIX, i bërë i famshëm me mendimet e tija pesimiste dhe me rrafshin e tij të gjërë mbi vullnetin e dëshirën. Shkaktoi një përplasje të madhe në botën e filozofisë dhe letërsisë duke shkruajtur në një gjuhë krejtësishtë të lehtë gjë që nuk ishte aspak e përbashkët me filozofët e tjerë. U muer me mundimet, me vuajtjen dhe tragjeditë e jetës së përditëshme dhe la ndikim të madh pesimist tek shumë mendimtarë të kohës e gjer më sot. Është njëherit filozofi i parë europian të ketë studjuar Upanishad-in, degë indase e budizmit, që ndikoi drejtpërsëdrejti në veprën e tij. Përpos kësaj, Schopenhaueri pat ndikim të madh nga Platoni dhe Kanti.

Tentativa e parë më serioze për të ndertuar filozofinë e vet të pastër është vepra e tij e vitit 1819, « Bota si vullnet dhe si reprezentim » (Die Welt als Wille und Vorstellung), që në vitet pas u bë shumë e famshme. Vullnetin e karkaterizonte si forcë që s'ia vlen pasiqë, së fundi nuk ndyshonte gjë në jetë. Nës edhe do t'ia arrihet në kënaqjen e të gjitha kërkesave të dëshiruara me vullnet, përsirë njeriu do të jetë i vuajtur, i trishtuar dhe jo i lumtur. Kjo është teza e tij dhe është i pari të ketë folur mbi jetën si vuajtje. Edhe vet jeta e tij, për të, qe një vuajtje e pafund. Dhe sot, të gjithë njohësit dhe studjuesit e cilësojnë këtë mendimtarë si filozofin më të famshëm që i bëri bujë pesimizmit.

Veprat:

Ditari nga udhëtimet, 1803
Über die vierfache Wurzel des Satzes vom zureichenden Grunde 1813
Die Welt als Wille und Vorstellung, 1818- 1844
Über den Willen in der Natur, 1836
Über die Freiheit des menschlichen Willens, 1839
Über die Grundlage der Moral, 1840
Parerga und Paralipomena, 1851
Aphorismen zur Lebensweisheit, 1886
Über die Weiber, 1854
Nachlassband von Julius Frauenstedt,
* * *

Schopenhauer:

Të martohesh, është ndarje e drejtave të juaja për dy dhe dyfishim i detyrave.

Dy armiqët e lumturisë së njeriut janë dhimbja dhe mbërzia (telashja). 


Marcus Tullius Cicero



Marcus Tullius Cicero, lindi në Arpinum të Italisë dhe është i njohur në histori si gojëtar i dytë menjëherë pas Demostenit, si filozof i parë latin dhe si pushtetar romak. Përndryshe rrjedh nga një familje e panjohur gjer në vdekjen e Imperarorit Silla kur Ciceroni filloi karierën e tij të mirëfilltë (cursus honorum). Nga veprimtaria, pjesa më e madhe, për fat të mirë, i qëndroi kohës dhe sot na njohim, nëpërmjet të saj edhe shum filozofë dhe ngjarje tjera historike të para dhe të periudhës së tij. Ai është përcjellës i urtësisë së civilizimeve më të lashta, të cilën e përvehtësuan dhe e zhvilluan mëtej më parë grekët e nëpërmes tyre pra Ciceroni e përhapi dhe e ngriti në shkallë më të lartë në Romë e gjetiu në Europë.
Në rininë e hershme i filloi studimet nën drejtimin e gojëtarit të njohur Krasus (Crasus) dhe të Skaevolës (Scaevola). Pas luftës sociale ku muer pjesë kundër Marsëve, vazhdoi të ndjekë tani në Romë mësimet e retorit Molon dhe të Akademikut Filon. Me ngritjen kundër një të favorizuari të Silës (Pro Quinctio) Ciceroni bëri hapat e par në Forum dhe së shpejti mëtej vazhdoi me mbrojtjen e Rosciusit që paditej nga Krisogoni (Chrysogonus) për vrasjen e atit të vet. Sukseisi qe i jashtëzakonshëm por i duhej gjithëqyshë të largohej nga Roma dhe nga afërsia e diktatorit Sila. Pas dy vjet qëndrimi në Athinë e Azi ku edhe përforcua në gojëtari, u këthye në Romë. Pas detyrës së kryer në Sicili në në punët financiare (quaestor) dhe një mbrojteje juridike të sicilianëve të dërmuar nga Veresi, e afruan Ciceronin në rradhët Pompeut e Cezarit. Përndryshe vet Ciceroni, kishte dëshirë të madhe ti afrohet Pompeut, ndahet nga Katalina dhe e shtëngon ta lëshoj Romën, kurse bashkëpunëtorët e tij ia denoi me vdekje. Sukseset e tilla por edhe kryelartësia e lavdërimet e tepruara pa masë, ngjallën ndjenjët e kujdesit nga tek Pompeu, Cezari dhe Krezusi kurse me Klaudin (Claudius) u bënë armiq të tërbuar e ky i fundit e detyroi të largohej për gati dy vjet në Durrës. U këthye në vitin –57, kësajë rradhe i kujdesshëm dhe u lidh akoma më tepër me Pompeun. U emërua guvernator i Silicisë dhe pas një ekspedite kundër Partëve muer titullin Imperator.
Pas ndarjes së Pompeut e Cezarit, Ciceroni anoi nga Pompeu por dhe luftës civileqë pasoi e ku Cezari doli fitimtarë, Ciceroni u largua nga jeta politike, u çkurorëzua nga gruaja për tu martuar me një më të re dhe mjaft të pasur. Së shpejti i vdiq vajza Tulia dhe kjo e molisi shumë rëndë.
Kur pas Cezarit, Antuani u vendos pasardhës, Ciceroni u ngrit kundër e ngrinte përballë tij Oktavianin e ri. Megjithatë, Oktaviani, Antuani dhe Lepidi formuan triumviratin ( i njohur si Triumvirati i dytë ) e koj e detyroi të largohej në vilën e tij ku edhe e gjetën në befasi dhe e egzekutuan.
Veprimtaria
Ciceroni filloi me poezi nga të cilat pjesa dërmuese janë humbur por përkundrazi veprat tjera janë të ruajtura gati të paprekura e këtu nënkuptojmë mbi të gjitha fjalimet që janë edhe pasqyra politike e tij, letrat e shkëmbyera me familjen dhe miqët, teoritë dhe pikëpamjet e tij mbi moralin dhe politikën ku shprehë adhurimin për ndërtimin republikan dhe idealet e tij humane.
Një ilustrim të bukur mbi Ciceronin na jep Voltaire sidomos kur e mbron nga sulmet që i bëhen duke e numëruar atë si njeri të paskrupullt që mbronte ata që ishin « njiqind herë më të rrezikshëm se Catilina » .Të shohim pra ç’thotë Voltaire në veprën e vet "Dictionnaire philosophique" (Fjalor filozofik):
« Çka ! në ditët e sostshme guxojmë të themi se Zoti e dënoi Ciceronin se ka mbrojtur një tribun ushtarak të quajtur Popilius Lena, dhe se hakmarrja qiellore bëri që të vritet nga vet Popilius Lena !Askush nuk di ishte fajtor ose jo për krimin që Ciceroni e justifikoi kur e mbronte ; por të gjithë e dijnë se ky monstër ishte fajtor për mosmirënjohje më të ndyrë, për kopraci më të poshtër e për barbarinë më të uryer, duke vrarë mirëbërësin e tij për të fituar para nga tre përbindësh si vet ai. Na qenka e rezervuer qindveçarit tonë për të na shti të shohim vrasjen e Ciceronit si një akt i drejtësisë hyjnore. Ata të Triumviratit nuk patën guxuar. Krejtë shekujtë gjer më tani kanë uryer dhe kanë qarë vrasjen e tij.
Ia zëmë për të madhe Ciceronit për lavdërimet e shpeshta se paska shpëtuar Romën dhe se paska dashur shum lavdinë. Po pra armiqët e tij donin ta njollosin këtë lavdi. Një grupazh tiranik e dënoi me egzil, ia shembi shtëpinë, pasiqë kishte mbrojtur të gjitha shtëpitë e Romës nga zjarri që Catilina përgatiste. "Ju lejohet të të mburreni nga shërbimet e juaja kur nuk ua çmojnë e sidomos kur ju bëjnë krim."
...
Nëse bëni një pasqyrim se ky është i njëjti Romak që e futi filozofinë në Romë, se "Toskylanët" dhe libri i tij "Natyra e perëndive" janë dy punimet më të bukura që ndonjëherë janë shkruar mbi urtësinë njerëzore, se "Traktati i Ofiqeve" është më i dobishmi që kemi mbi moralin, do të jetë akoma më vështirë ta përbuzim Ciceronin. "Hall për ata të cilët nuk e lexojnë, të na vij keq akoma për ata që nuk ia japin të drejtën që i takon."
***
Veprat kryesore :

Letrat,
Mbi oratorin,
Mbi shtetin,
Mbi miqësinë.,
Mbi miqësinë (dy libra),
Ligjeratat.

Mbi artin e të folurit të bukur (gojëtari ) i njohim :

Sajimi në retorikë ;
Retorikë C. Hereniusit ;
Oratori ;
Brutusi ose dialogje mbi gojëtarët e shkëlqyer ;
Topikët ;
Dialog mbi përkujdesjet gojore ;
Lloji më i mirë i elokuencës etj.
Nga Fjalimet e shumta i dallojmë :

Filipikët ;
Catalini ;
Varini dhe
Mbrojtja e Milonit etj.
Citate:
"Le të më urejnë, mjafton që më frikohen"
"Të mos njohësh ngjarjet që kanë ndodhur para lindjes suaj, do të thotë të ngelësh gjithëmonë fëmij."
"Të mos lakmosh gjë është kursim; të mos blesh gjë, është pasurim."
"Çka më të mirë; ku ka diç më të bukur; se të jesh i mirë dhe të bësh mirë?" \

Lukreci



Sa i përket jetës së Lukrecit (Titus Lucretius Carus) përveç vitit të lindjes dhe vdekjes që gjithashtu janë të pasigurtë, nuk dijmë gati asgjë dhe lirisht themi se jeta e tij për ne është një lëmsh i hamendjeve pasiqë tre rreshtat e shkruara mbi jetën e tij që i gjejmë sot datojnë nga fundi i shek IV – fillimi i shek. V nga Shën Zheromi, dhe duhet thënë se nuk mund ti besojmë aspak edhe atij pasiqë thot se Lukreci u çmend nga një filtrë dashurie dhe e mbyti vehten… Kur dijmë se nga veprat se çka mendonte mbi dashurinë, është shum vështire t’i besohet këtyre tri rreshtave aq më tepër kur dijmë se Lukreci ishte ateist i madh dhe se një numër i madh kishtarësh gjithëmonë e sulmuan veprën e tij.

Hulumtuesit e kohëve më të reja janë kategorikë kur bëhet fjalë për një çmenduri të Lukrecit dhe thonë se nuk ka aspak vend në ndonjë dyshim mbi gjendjen e shëndoshë psiqike. Shumë studime të veprave nga ana e psikiatërve të njohur nuk lejojnë aspak të mendohet në ndonjë çrregullim mendor.

Megjithatë, në disa vepra vërrehet qartë se janë të papërfundura, se nuk e kanë akoma formën e përfunduar, por kur dijmë se doktrina epikuriste nuk ishte kundër vetëvrasjes, mund të lejomë, se dhe është mjaftë e mundshme, teza e ndërprjes së jetës me dorë të vet.(1)

Kur flas për inatet e kishtarëve kundër Lukrecit, kam parasyshë edhe një marifet tjetër të Shën Jeromit i cili tjot se Ciceroni paskësh korrigjuar veprat e tij, thënie që nuk lidhet me asnjë provë e përkundrazi shkon kundër asaj që thot vet Ciceroni për Lukrecin dhe veprën e tij : "Lukreci ka veti të shkëqyera natyrore, e poashtu edhe shum art" (zeje).(2)

Por, kur flitet për biografi, do të them se teprohet nganjëherë kur thuhet se nuk dijmë gjë mbi jetën e Lukrecit. Nëse nuk kemi njohuri të sakta mbi prejardhjen e tij familjare dhe gjendjes klasore, kemi vepr¨n e tij të jashtëzakonshme, e kjo është kryesorja se nga aty nxjerrim dobinë më të madhe dhe njiherit njohim ndriçimin e plotë të këtij poeti dhe filozofi të madh.

Nga vepra kuptojmë se është i mishëruar me Romën dhe se ka një edukatë greke. Njihemi me elanin dhe dashurinë e tij për të vërtetën dhe për njeriun e për krejt çka e rrethon. Dijmë se Epikuri(3) është frymëzuesi i tij kryesor e besoj se mësheftësitë mbi jetën e tij pasojnë si frut i parimit mësuesit të vet Epikurit për "Jetë e mësheftë".

Vlen të përmendet një dukuri tjetër gati mistike rreth Lukrecit. Poetët e kohës së tij nuk e përmendin aspak. Horaci, Tibuli, Augusti dhe as Virgjili që është plot e përplot lukrecizëm, nuk e përmend asnjëherë. Nga bashkëkohorët përjashtim bënë vetëm Ovidi i cili e ngrë lartë veprën e Lukrecit.

Kur të studjojmë rrethanat e kohës se Lukrecit, vijmë në përfundim se idetë e palëvizshme ateiste, pengonin ripërforcimin e ritualeve fetare në Romë dhe si dhe përhapjen e krishtërimit nga apostujtë. Dy erëra, njëra në pushtet e tjetra që vinte e përhapej e merte forcë. Idetë kundërshtare të përhapura me një art të fuqishëm të Lukrecit, nuk i pëlqyen as Augustit e as të krishterëve që me siguri ndikuan që Lukreci mos të përmendej nga bashkëkohorët por edhe as shumë shekuj më vonë. Vepra e tij nuk gjindej më askund. Në qindvjeçarët VIII-IX, mendohet se gjindej akoma vetëm një dorëshkrim. Vetëm në kohën e Rilindjes, Lukreci u rizbulua dhe përmendet disa herë nga Montaigne, kurse filozofët e shekujve XVIII e më sot, e ngrejnë shpesh në piedestal edhe mbi vet Virgjilin e famshëm.

Trazirat e kohës

Lukreci jetoi në kohë të trazirave dhe ndryshimeve të mëdha historike : kryengritjet kundër Romës, betejat e e Mariusit dhe Sillës, rebelimin e skllavëve me Spartakun, Triumviratin e parë… Ishte kjo periudhë e ngadalsimit dhe varfërimit që erdhi pas ngritjes së lavdishme të shekujve III dhe II p.e.r. Shkatërrimi i krejt asaj që ishte arritur më parë, shlatërrimi i Republikës dhe hypja në fuqi e korupcionit dhe shpartallimi i etikës dhe moralit shoqëror ishte evident. Lukreci pra jetoi në kohën kur virtyti i punës zëvendësuar me dembelinë dhe dredhinë. Feja dhe ritet më nuk ngjallnin kërshëri dhe pra nuk plotësonin aspak jetën shpirtërore të qytetarëve. Ajo nuk arrinte më ti kënaq kërkesat mbrojtëse ndaj frigës, ndaj trazirave të brëndshme e as kërkesat e zemrës së besimtarëve. Kjo bëri që njeriu i rendomtë t’i këthehet mendimeve freskuese që vinin sidomos nga Greqia si që ishin Stoicizmi, Epikurizmi si dhe dogma të reja religjioze.

Në këtë labirinth kalimtare dogmash fetare, u ngrit Lukreci me veprën ateiste të ndikuar kryekëput nga idetë e Epikurit. Poezia e tij i takon kohës paraklasike romake e huazuer nga grekët por duke ruajtur kryekëput formën latine, sidomos atë të poetit të lashtë Enius, prandaj edhe quhet "poet latin i Epikurizmit".

Botërat

Epikurizmi ndërton dallimin në mes të Gjithësisë dhe Botës sonë përkufizimi i së cilës përcaktohet nëpërmjet të fuqisë së shqisave tona, në rradhë të parë nga shqisa e të pamurit (toka, qielli, dielli hëna dhe dhe planetat e yjet) e kjo është vetëm një pjesëz e « Gjithit » - Gjithësisë.

Atome të panumërta, gjithëmonë në lëvizje e sipër në hapësirë (« shprazëti »), lindën botërat. « …ka grupime të tjera materjesh, analoge të botës sonë » thotë Lukreci (Lucreci II-1064/1065) dhe shton se ka dikund në gjithësi, jashtë nga hapësira jonë, raca të ndryshme njerëzish si dhe lloje kafshësh.

Mëtej, Lukreci i shtron në vendin e dyte vetitë vetitë e krijime dhe krijesave pasiqë atomet nuk kanë as erë, as shije e as ngjyrë. Krejtë vetitë e tyre si njelmësia, yndyra… janë pasojë e kombinimeve të atomeve që e krijonë gjënë dhe subjektin e sajë. Në këtë mënyre spjegohet edhe vet jeta që sipas Lukrecit rrjedh gjithashtu nga një përzierje atomesh që pa ndonjë pengesë krijojnë të ndishmen (shqisën) nga e pandjeshmja, ngjyrën nga pangjyra erën nga paera…

Qeniet e gjalla

Jeta është gjallëri dhe të gjallët jetojnë në saje të shpirtit (gjallërisë) që kanë dhe krejtë puna e organeve dhe shqisave varet nga shpirti i cili nuk është asesi diçka jomateriale. Ai është thjesht i krijuar nga atome më të lehta dhe më të lëvizshëm të cilët janë të shpërndarë nëpër trupin si lëng dhe e bëjnë atë të gjallë. Kur ky trup të shkatrohet, përbërja e atomeve të lehta shpërndahen në ajër duke u rikëthyer në gjendjen e tyre të parë që do të thotë se edhe shpirti përfundon njësoj si trupi. Ne këtë kontekst po përmend teorinë e Gjasmimeve që është edhe njëra ndër teoritë më kurioze ku Lukreci flet për « membrana të lehta » të shkëputura dhe që lëvizin në të gjitha drejtimet dhe kur hyjnë në trupin e njeriut provokojnë senzacione. Këta imagjinata, figura apo spektra janë gjithashtu materje me qëndrim jashtëzakonisht solid… :

"Nga të gjitha objektet, egzistojnë ata që na i quajmë
gjasmime : lloje membranash të lehta të shkëputura
nga sipërfaqja e trupave…
…

Nuk besojmë më gjatë më se diçka nga na mund të jetoj
pas vdekjes : trupi dhe shpirti njëkohësisht të asgjësuar,
ndahen nga neri tjetri në elemente gjegjëse." (Lucreci, IV, 33 –45)

Gjasmimet, nuk mund pra as të jenë dhe as të përmenden si provë e pavdekshmërisë së shpirtit e as nuk duhet të na mbjellin frigën nga ndonjë ferr…

Nga kjo edhe përfundimi se Zotrat egzistojnë por ata nuk meren me njeriun, me botën e as me gjithësinë. Janë krijesa materiale të përbëra nga atome jashtëzakonisht të lehtë dhe të ndijshëm, akoma më të lehtë dhe të ndijshëm se atomet e shpirtit. Ata nuk kanë ndërmarë as nuk ndërmarin kurrë ndonjë punë në historinë e egzistencës. As zanafilla e as fenomenet në natyrë nuk janë ndërhyrje e tyre.

Nga kjo përfundojmë se Lukreci, edhepse i quajtur ateist nga shum studjuesë, ai është besimtar politeist sepse si që pamë edhe më lartë, ai pranon egzistencën e tyre por shkëputet na togu fetar sepse : « Perenditë nuk interesohen aspak për njerëzit dhe problemet e tyre : Ata nuk kanë krijuar njerëzit ; nuk meren me ta ; janë plotësisht të pandijshëm ndaj lutjeve të tyre, ndaj flijimeve, ndaj hyjnishatëjtësve apo ndaj atyre që thërrasin njohjen e tyre. » Bota e ynë ka lind dhe do të vdes si edhe krejtë gjithësia sepse nuk kanë asgjë të pavdekshme në vehte.

Në fund të them se vepra e Lukrecit titullohet "De natura rerum" që është njëherit përkthim i titullit të veprës së zhdukur të Epikurit "Peri fiseos".



1) Dr Logre, L'anxiété de Lucrèce, Paris, 1946.
2) Lucreti poemata ut scribis ita sunt : multis luminibus ingenii, multae tamen artis.
3) Epikuri është themeluesi i sistemit që mban emrin e tij. Lindi në Samos të Azisë së Vogël por nga viti 306 jetoi në Athinë ku edhe vdiq në vitin 270. 

Lucius Annaeus Seneca


Lucius Annaeus Seneca lindi në Kordobë të Spanjës por pjesën dërmuese të jetës e kaloi në Romë. Fëmininë e kaloi nën Augustin dhe ndoqi një shkollim të bukur në retorikë ku e dërgoi babai i tij me qëllim që ta përgatisë për karrierë publike. Por, Senekën e tërhiqte filozofia që në atë kohë me të madhe pat kapluar shkollat e retorikës : Këtu ai ndoqi mësimet e pitagoristit Sotion i cili mes tjerash këshillonte mosngrënien e mishit, stoikun Atal, i njohur për predikimet e tij nga morali dhe cinikun Demetrius. I pasionuar nga kjo mënyrë asketike e jetës u sëmua dhe qe i detyruar të tërhiqet nga kjo formë e të jetuarit.

Pas kësaj kaloi një kohë të shkurtër në Egjipt e në të këthyer nën ndikimin e këshillave të prindit dhe filloi karierën e avokatit. Arijti shpejtë të shkëlqejë vet por të zbehë imperatorin Klaud i cili nën ndikimin e gruas së vet e dërgoi syrgjyn ne Korzikë për gjatë tetë vitesh. U këthye vetëm kur gruaja e re e Klaudit e thiri në Romë. Tani iu besua edukimi Neronit të ri ku edhe e zëvendësoi për gjatë pesë vitesh në rolin e konzullit : Me ritjen e nxënësit, Seneca tërhiqet dhe jepet pas studimit, mund të thuhet, kultivimit shpirtëror.

Fundi është pak sa i ngjajshëm me atë të Sokratit… I përzier në përgatitjen e një komploti (fakte të pasigurta) u dënua nga Neroni me hapjen e venave por vdekja vonohej kështuqë ju dha helmi e vdiq duke diktuar mendimet e veta. Në vdekje e përcolli edhe bashkëshortja e vet e cila nuk deshi të jetoj pa të.
Veprimtaria

Poezi dhe fjalime të cilat janë të zhdukura ; traktate shkencore, nga të cilat i gjejmë sot vetëm shtatë libra dhe në numër më të madh që posedojmë janë : tragjeditë dhe veprat filozofike. Kur flasim për tragjeditë do të theksojmë se janë në pjesën më të madhe imitime nga Euripidi si Herkuli i zemëruar, Trojanët, Fedri, Mede e që janë plotë me stoicizëm dhe me përshkrime të mrekullueshme që arijnë kulminacion.

Sa i përket veprave filozofike në njohuri i kemi :

*

Ngushëllimet : Marciasit për vdekjen e djalit, Helvisë pra nënës së vet për t’ia zbutur dhimbjen e syrgjynosjet së djalit dhe Polibit për vdekjene e vëllaut. Një psesë e këtyre ngushëllimeve vetanake përbëhet nga shembuj moral dhe sentenca të cilat kanë akoma sot një gjallëri aktive pasiqë mendimi i autorit është gjithënjë në lëvizje të pandalshme gjatë shtjellimit.
*

Dialogjet : Qetësia shpirtërore, Zemërimi, Përkohëshmëria e jetës, Jeta e hareshme, Qëndrueshmëria e të urtit, Dëfrimi, Providenca.
*

Traktatet : Mëshira dhe Bëmirësitë dhe 124 letrat që përbëjnë veprën më madhështore të autorit nga ku edhe e njohim si më i madhi stoik i të gjitha kohërave, që ndërmori trajtimin dhe sublimimin vetëdijes njeriut.

Seneka me "Letrat Luciliusit" siguroi pavdekshmërinë e emrit dhe veprës së tij. Mënyra e mrekullueshme e këshillimit mbi artin e jetës, shkëputjes nga pasuria, qëndrimit pa trazi në fatkeqsi të ndryshme dhe përballimit gjakfohtë me vdekjen, bëjnë të dëshiruar për lexim dhe studim këtë vepër që në një mënyrë mëson njeriun të bëjë një jetë të shëndoshë, sidomos në stresin e shekullit tonë.

Citate :

*

Jeta është pjesë teatri : nuk ia vlen kohëzgjatja e saj, por luajtja e mirë e saj.
*

Miqësia është gjithëmonë e dobishme, dashuria ndonjëherë është dëmshme. 
*

----------


## EuroStar1

*Epikuri


Epikuri (greq.Ἐπίκουρος, Epikouros) filozof grek (341-271 p.e.r.) u lind më 341 para Jezu Krishtit në ishullin e Samosit, ku kaloi edhe rininë. Prindërit e tij, Neoklesi dhe Sherastrata, me prejardhje nga Athina, jetonin si kolonë në ishull që prej njëmbëdhjetë vjetësh. Epikuri kishte tre vëllezër, që më pas shkuan të gjithë në shkollën e tij. Ai mori mësime pranë platonikut Pamfilos, pastaj shkoi në Teos, port i vogël i bregut të Azisë së Vogël, për të ndjekur mësimet e Nausifanesit, nxënës i Demokritit të Abderës, që e futi në teorinë e atomit, në etikë dhe në logjikë. Në moshën tetëmbëdhjetëvjeçare, Epikuri u nis të kryente shërbimin ushtarak në Athinë. Duke frekuentuar paralelisht Akademinë, ndoqi aty mësimet e drejtorit të atëhershëm, Ksenokratit, rreth viteve 400-314 para Jezu Krishtit.

Në vitin 321 para Jezu Krishtit, banorët vendas të Samosit dëbuan kolonët e ardhur nga Athina dhe Epikuri ndoqi familjen e tij në Kolofon, pranë Efesit. Dhjetë vitet që pasuan përbëjnë një kohë të errët të jetës se tij. Megjithatë kjo periudhë duhet të jetë e rëndësishme për pjekurinë e tij fiiozofike, përderisa në vitin 310 para Jezu Krishtit, hapi një shkollë së bashku me vëllezerit e tij, në fillim në Mitilenë, në ishullin Lesbos, pastaj në Lampsakë, në bregun aziatik të Dardaneleve. Atje lidhi miqësi të mëdha, që do ta shoqëronin gjatë tërë jetës. I ndjekur nga shumë prej nxënësve të tij, Epikuri u nis për në Athinë në vitin 306. Me të mbërritur në këtë qendër filozofike, e vetme në botën greke, bleu një shtëpi të rrethuar nga një kopsht (kepos), prej nga mori dhe emrin shkolla e tij. Aty dha mësim për tridhjetë e pesë vjet. Pas vdekjes së tij, më 270 para Jezu Krishtit, Epikuri pothuaj u hyjnizua por pjesa më e madhe e rreth treqind shkrimeve humbi. Prej tij janë ruajtur veçse tre letra vërtetimi të Herodotit,Pitoklesit dhe Menecit, si dhe një përmbledhje e dyzet "sentencave". Filozofia e
tij u paraqit në mënyrë mjaft të plotë te De natura rerum (Natyra e gjërave) e poetit romak Lukrecit (rreth viteve 98-55 para Jezu Krishtit), që bazohet ndoshta mbi një paraqitje të përpiluar nga Epikuri dhe e ruajtur ende në atë kohë, si dhe në dialogët filozofikë të Ciceronit (106-43 para Jezu Krishtit). Ne gjejmë pjesë të tij në punimet kundër epikurianëve të Plutarkut (rreth viteve 146-125 pas Jezu Krishtit). Në fund, kompiluesi grek, Diogjen Laërci, i ka kushtuar Epikurit një vëllim të tërë nga dhjetë që përmban vepra e tij e titulluar Jeta dhe doktrina e filozofëve të shquar.

Demokriti i Abderës sistemoi teorinë e mësuesit të tij, bashkëkohës i Leucepitit (rreth viteve 460-370 para Jezu Krishtit), sipas së cilës bota është e përbërë nga atome. Ideja se në një fluks të materies së pandërprerë, atomet kombinohen në forma gjithmonë të reja për të dhënë objekte të ngulitura mirë, kishte patur një ndikim të madh tek Aristoteli Epikuri rimori nga Demokriti teorinë e atomeve, por jo atë të përceptimit, sepse ishte skeptik për sa i takon aftësisë sonë për t'i kapur me anën e shqisave gjërat në mënyrë të vazhdueshme dhe të saktë. Epikuri kishte zbutur në ketë mënyrë materializmin e tij: nëse universi lëndor dhe rrokja nuk përputhen, mes të dyjave duhet të ketë vend për jolëndoren.

Filozofë të natyrës, të tillë si Lukreci dhe poetë si Ovidi (43 para jezu Krishtit -27 pas Jezu Krishtit), e gjetën veten te doktrina e Epikurit. Të krishterët e morën nëpër këmbë si "materialiste" dhe si "hedoniste". Me shekullin e Iluminizmit, pastaj me filozofët materialistë të shekullit XIX - të tillë si **** Marksi - Epikurit iu kthye nderimi Cilësori "epikurian", që për shekuj shkaktoi fyerje dhe poshtërime, sot më shumë është një urim.

Për njerëzit është thelbësore të gëzohen sensualisht nga jeta, në paqe dhe pa angështim. Kjo është arsyeja për të cilën e kapim dhe e kuptojmë natyrën veçse si materie dhe nëpërmjet ndërmjetësimit të shqisave tona. Kjo kërkon që njerëzit të kuptohen me njëri-tjetrin, duke u çliruar nga frika e perëndive dhe e botës së përtejme. Ky është tërë sekreti i epikurizmit.
Kur Epikuri filloi të studionte në Athinë, Aristoteli jetonte ende. Liceu i tij, i drejtuar nga Teofrasti (rreth viteve 372-287 para Jezu Krishtit, nxënësi më i shquar i mësuesit), vazhdonte të lulëzonte, ashtu si ishte e frekuentuar edhe Akademia e Platonit. Por platonikët dhe peripateticienët nuk ishin të vetmit filozofë të kohës, as të vetmit që e mbanin veten për Sokrat. Diogjen Ciniku (rreth viteve 404-323 para Jezu Krishtit), për shembull, banonte në një kade, domethënë në një skamje të vullnetshme, për të treguar përbuzjen e tij për qytetërimin dhe nevojat jo të natyrshme. Krahas nxënësve të sektit të "cinikëve" (fjalë për fjalë: "duke jetuar si qentë"), të tjerët pretendonin se u pëlqente rreptësia e jetës së Sokratit, kurse një pjesë tjetër, përkundrazi, kishin si model për të jetuar gëzimin e vetë Sokratit, të lumtur per t'ia shtruar me të ngrëna dhe me të pira në çdo rast të mundshëm.
Këta të fundit ishin ata që afroheshin më shumë nga ideali i jetës i Epikurit. Fakti i pakundërshtueshëm se të gjithë kemi një prirje të natyrshme për gëzimin dhe kënaqësinë e shqisave, ishte në të vërtetë pikënisja e teorisë së Epikurit, e përftuar nga përvojat e ndryshme të udhëtimeve të tij të gjata. Është pikërisht kjo teori, që ai e zbërthente me një sukses të madh në shkollën e tij, të pagëzuar thjesht "Kopshti". Nëse ajo që ka me të vërtetë rëndësi për ne është ajo që kapim nëpërmjet ndërmjetësisë së shqisave, atëherë bota e prekshme nuk është një botë dukjesh dhe gënjeshtre, por bota e vetme e vërtetë. Ajo që shton mendimi, është gabimi. Ndërkaq, nëse përvoja jonë ndjesore është e vërteta e vetme, cila është ajo tërësi gjërash të dallueshme që bota na ben t'i shohim? Fakti që mund të shquash dhe të emërtosh gjërat sipas koncepteve, e kishin bindur Platonin dhe Aristotelin se jolëndorja dhe shpirtërorja qëndrojnë tek ato ose kanë qenë në zanafillën e tyre.

Kundër këtij idealizmi platonik dhe pasplatonik, Epikuri iu kthye teorisë atomiste të Demokritit të Abderës (rreth viteve 460-370 para Jezu Krishtit): çdo materie është e përbërë nga atome, domethënë nga grimca fare të vockla "të pandashme", të gjallëruara nga një lëvizje e përhershme. Këto grimca mblidhen në bashkime rastësore pak a shumë të qëndrueshme ose pak a shumë jetëgjata - që janë pikërisht gjërat që kapim me anën e shqisave tona. Rrokja e tyre është thjesht materiale, sa më pak elemente shpirtërore të ketë tek ato. Epikuri lë të kuptojë se atome shumë të imëta (të dritës) përhapen nga siperfaqja e gjërave, që i përcjellin përceptimit tonë "figura të vogla" të këtyre gjërave. Duke i cilësuar "fotone" më shumë se atome, grimcat që mundësojnë "projektimin" e figurave të gjërave në retinën tonë, kuptojmë se teoria e Epikurit nuk është mjaft larg nga psikologjia bashkëkohore e përceptimit. Mënyra me të cilën shpjegon gjenezën e koncepteve të përgjithshme është gjithashtu "bashkëkohore", edhe kur ai flet për ngurtësimin e figurave në kujtesë. Epikuri vëren se bashkë me kohën, kujtimi fiksohet më pak në hollësi të veçuar, por përbën skema formale me anën e të cilave përceptimet e reja janë të rregulluara dhe mund të mobilizohen sa t'u lëshohet një fjalë e vetme, pa çlirimin e organeve të ndijimit. Epikuri edhe këtu nuk fut shpirtëroren, por vetëm kujtimin, të cilin e mban për një mjet material të regjistrimit. Për shembull, ne dimë se ç'është një qenie njerëzore, sepse kemi parë qenie të tilla dhe se kemi një përshkrim të sigurt për to.

Njohja - dhe kjo është ndoshta ndihmesa më e rëndësishme e Epikurit - megjithatë nuk është një proces i thjeshtë i mbartjes dhe i arkivimit të figurave nga figura; ky proces është i drejtuar më shumë nga ndjeshmëria jonë, nga ndjenjat tona të kënaqësisë dhe të pakënaqësisë, shkurt nga interesi ynë fizik dhe ndjesor për njohjen. Për ç'qëllim duam ta njohim natyrën? Kjo është pyetja e Epikurit, së cilës ai i përgjigjet: për të mposhtur frikën që vjen nga besëtytnia dhe me këtë të shmangim pakënaqësinë. Në qoftë se dimë se vdekja nuk ekziston për sa kohë ndodhemi këtu dhe ne nuk ekzistojmë kur ajo ndodhet këtu, nuk kemi nevojë t'ia kemi frikën, përderisa nuk "do ta pësojmë" kurrë.

Të qetësuar në këtë mënyrë, mund t'i përkushtohemi jetës në këtë botë, me të vetmin qëllim: që ta gëzojmë sa më mirë që të jetë e mundur. Kënaqësia (në greqisht hedone), sigurisht që nuk është ajo që filozofët e rreptësisë e kanë qortuar nën emrin e "hedonizmit", duke parë tek ajo një shthurje të trashë. Të gëzohesh me të drejtë, do të thotë të gëzohesh me zgjuarsi, në mënyrë që të kesh gjithmonë miq dhe të mos kërcënohesh nga smira e tjetrit dhe të kujdesesh për trupin tënd. Të gëzohesh me të drejtë, do të thotë gjithashtu të gëzohesh me masë, të dish të kënaqesh, pa dëshiren e dëmshme të lavdisë dhe të pushtetit. "Fshihe jetën tënde!" - e tillë është këshilla e filozofit, që me këtë mendim është një fëmijë i asaj kohe helenike në të cilën politika nuk është më çështje e çdo qytetari, por një pasion i rrezikshëm, shpesh vdekatar, i princave dhe mbretërve. Në Greqinë klasike "E Mira", parimet e se cilës morali filozofik i këshillonte për t'i dëshiruar me gjithë shpirt, shkonte shpesh bashkë me "Virtytin" - vendimi i palëkundur për të dhënë çdo herë gjënë më të mirë të vetvetes, si në luftë ashtu edhe në paqe, si gjatë garave sportive ashtu edhe në lojërat mendore. Në kthesë të shekujve IV dhe III para Jezu Krishtit, kohë kur Epikuri jepte mësim, virtyti i qytetarit që merrte pjesë gjallërisht në fatin e bashkësisë së tij nuk ishte ende i domosdoshëm - nuk kishte më bashkësi urbane ( polis), me fatin e se cilës ishte lidhur natyrshëm lumturia e çdo qvtetari. "Jeta vetjake" - në kuptimin modern të fjalës - zinte tashmë rreshtin e parë. Individi i përcaktonte vetë parimet e tij të së Mires, jo më si me sofistët, për të arritur me çdo kusht dhe pa skrupull pushtetin dhe lavdinë, por thjesht për të bërë deri në fikje "një jetë të mirë" dhe pa frikën e vdekjes.

Veprat: Veprat e Epikurit nuk janë ruajtur pos disa fragmenteve, kurse Diogjen Laerti shënon 41 vepra (Mbi natyrën; Mbi atomet dhe hapësirën e zbrazët; Kundër Megaranëve; Mbi perënditë; Mbi fatin; Mbi figurat; Mbi muzikën e tjera).

JETËSHKRIMET – KURESHTI NGA JETA E EPIKURIT

* Takimi i parë i Epikurit me filozofinë, kur ishte katërmbëdhjetë vjeç, na jepet nëpërmjet një anekdote: një ditë kur po lexonte në shkollë Teogoninë e Hesiodit (shekulli VIII para Jezu Krishtit) dhe pjesën që kujton Kaosin kryesor të Universit, pyeti mësuesin se nga vinte Kaosi. Mësuesi, duke mos ditur si t'i përgjigjej e këshilloi t'ua bënte këtë pyetje filozofëve, çka përcaktoi më pas prirjen e djaloshit.

* Epikuri theksonte se kur njeriu i njeh ligjet e natyrës, ai me vetë këtë fakt çlirohet nga frika prej perëndive, ngase natyra nuk është armik i njeriut dhe çdo gjë që ndodh në të, nuk i ngjanë ndërmjetësimit të perëndive, por ka shkaqet vetjake natyrore. Andaj njohja e vërtetë është e çliruar nga të gjitha mashtrimet njerëzore dhe paragjykimet dhe para së gjithash nga frika religjioze. Madje as nga vdekja nuk duhet të frikësohemi dhe ndaj saj mund të kemi qëndrim indiferent: «Derisa ne ekzistojmë nuk ka vdekje, kurse kur arrin vdekja, atëherë ne më nuk jemi».

* Aspektin progresiv dhe rëndësinë e madhe e origjinalitetin e filozofisë së Epikurit, sidomos vlerën e tezës mbi deklinacionin e atomeve i theksoi edhe Marksi në disertacionin e vet të doktoratës: Ndryshimi ndërmjet filozofisë së natyrës së Demokritit dhe të Epikurit.

* Sipas Epikurit, qëllimi themelor i filozofisë është lumturia e njeriut e cila në esencë është identike me kënaqësinë. «Ne kënaqësinë e pranojmë si të mirë të parë dhe të lindur, kjo na shërben si pikënisje për çdo dëshirë dhe evitim dhe te kjo ne gjithmonë arrijmë si ndaj ndonjë qëllimi, sepse çdo të mirë ne e vlerësojmë me ndjenjën e kënaqësisë si masë». Pikërisht pra, nëpërmjet kënaqësisë ose pakënaqësisë ne përcaktohemi për pranimin ose refuzimin e ndonjë akti. Mirëpo, sipas Epikurit, njeriu nuk duhet të kërkojë kënaqësi të rastit dhe kalimtare por vijimësinë e saj, kështu që njohja ka rol të madh për zbulimin e rrugës drejt lumturisë së vazhdueshme. Vetëm kafsha jeton nga rasti në rast, për kënaqësinë momentale. Botëkuptimi i njeriut shkon më larg dhe kujtesa dhe intelekti i tij mundësojnë që ai të shqyrtojë jo vetëm të tanishmen por edhe atë të kaluarën dhe të ardhshmen. Njeriu jo meditativ jeton njësoj si kafsha dhe i lihet rastit: gjithnjë në gjueti për t'u kënaqur momentalisht, sot i gëzueshëm, nesër i pikëlluar dhe i demoralizuar. Ndërkaq, lumturia që është e denjë për njeriun si qenie e arsyeshme, është diçka tjetër nga çasti, dëfrimi i veçantë i kënaqësisë, nga kënaqësia e shkurtër dhe e drejtpërdrejtë. Lumturia është rezultat i tërë jetës, i jetës në tërësi që udhëhiqet nga mendja praktike. Në këtë drejtim, vlera e madhe që Epikuri i dha njohjes flet për elementet sokratike në etikën e tij. Të privuarit e ndjenjës së kënaqësisë do të ishte vërtet në kundërshtim me natyrën njerëzore, mirëpo, njeriu si qenie intelektuale assesi nuk është e domosdoshme që në të gjitha rastet të përcaktohet nga kënaqësitë më të afërta të dhëna drejtpërdrejtë, por me faktin se për shkak të një dëfrimi të ardhshëm më të madh është në gjendje të heqë dorë nga kënaqësia momentale dhe kalimtare. Pikërisht për këtë shkak, duke evituar të keqen, duhen injoruar të mirat kalimtare. E mira më e lartë është lumturia e plotë, e cila qëndron në gjendjen pa dhembje dhe në qetësinë shpirtërore (ataraksia). «Kur themi se kënaqësia është qëllim, ne nuk mendojmë për kënaqësinë e njeriut të shfrenuar, as për kënaqësitë gastronomike, siç mendojnë disa të painformuar, ose ata që kanë pikëpamje të tjera, ose ata që janë të disponuar keq ndaj nesh. Qëllimi ynë është: të mos vuajmë fizikisht dhe të mos shqetësohemi shpirtërisht. As orgjitë dhe lojërat, as kënaqësitë me të rinjtë dhe me gratë, as kënaqësia duke ngrënë peshkun dhe çdo gjë që ofron tavolina e pasur me ushqim - kurrgjë nga këto nuk jep jetë të frytshme. Këtë e jep arsyeja».


Skipioni


Skipioni (Publius Cornelius Scipio Africanus Major) lindi më 236 dhe vdiq më 183 p.e.s , gjeneral plot frymëzim, i cili mundi Kartagjenën.Publi Kornel Skipion Afrikani shpesh është konsideruar si arkitekti i supremacisë së Romës në botë.Nën komandën e tij, gjatë Luftës së Dytë Punike,ushtritë romake i përzunë kartagjenasit nga Spanja, e cila kaloi atëherë nën mbrojtjen romake. Më pas, ai filloi betejën në Greqi kundër mbretit Filip V të Maqedonisë, i cili mbështeste Hanibalin.

Skipioni e ndryshoi strategjinë e Fabius Maksimit, i cili kishte lufuar kundër Hanibalit në Itali: ai e zhvendosi frontin e luftës në Afrikë. Fitorja vendimtare e Skipionit kundër Hanibalit në betejën e Zamës i dha fund Luftës së Dytë Punike dhe i dha Romës Afrikën. Kur u kthye në Romë, populli mirënjohës e priti si ngadhnjimtar dhe e përshëndeti me nofkën "Afrikani", e cila mbeti në histori. Skipioni ka qenë, pa kundërshtim, një nga prijësit ushtarakë romkë më të shkëlqyer dhe karizmatikë.

Skipioni ishte anëtar i njerës prej familjeve më të mëdha romake, mori një post drejtues në moshë shumë të re, pas vdekjes në Spanjë të babait dhe xhaxhait të tij. Fitorja që ai arriti në Spanjë ishte prova e talentit të tij si gjeneral. Skipioni i stërviste luftëtarët e tij me taktika, që i kishte mësuar nga vetë Hanibali. Zakonisht, ushtria romake sulmonte me një rresht ballor, i përforcuar nga afër nga të dy krahët, por dy herë radhazi, në Bekule dhe në Ilipia, fitorja u arrit duke e ndarë pjesën më të madhe të ushtrisë, për ta sulmuar armikun nga krahët.

Rastësia e ndihmoi Skipionin kur ai sulmoi shtabin kryesor të armikut në Kartagjenë. Një zbaticë jo e zakonshme e detit zbuloi murin verior të qytetit. Ai e sulmoi dhe e pushtoi qytetin, zuri robër, mblodhi rezerva të çmuara dhe furnizime për ushtrinë dhe mundi të fillonte betejën e ardhshme me epërsi strategjike të sigurt.

Fitoret e Skipionit në Spanjë dhe në Maqedoni e bënë atë shumë popullor në të gjithë Italinë, e cila ndodhej vazhdimisht nën presionin e sulmeve të Hanibalit. Atëherë, Skipioni nisi një fushatë të fuqishme në favor të transferimit të luftës nga Italia në tokën kartagjenase. Kjo politikë ishte diametralisht në kundërshtim me atë të Fabiu Maksimit, i cili drejtonte luftën kundër Kartagjenës që prej disfatës së mynxyrshme të romakëve në Kanë (Itali).

Fabius Maksimi ishte i kujdesshëm nga natyra. Refuzimi i tij për t'u ndeshur me Hanibalin në një betejë të organizuar e kishte bërë jopopullor për shumë romakë. Përpara Kanës, për metodate tij që synonin fitimin e kohës, atij i kishin vënë nofkën "sahanlëpirës i Hanibalit". Strategjia më e guximshme e Skipionit, që nuk i shmangej përballjes me armikun në tokën e tij, mori miratimin e romakëve, me gjitë kundërshtimin e tërbuar të Fabiusit.

Fitorja përfundimtare e Skipionit varej nga mbështetja e një udhëheqëi numid,Masinisës. Negociatat e para të Skipionit me numidët u penguan nga një zënkë e brendshme ndërmjet dy prijësve të Numidisë. Vetëm fitorja e tijë në një betejë kundër tyre i bindi ata të radhitehin në anën e Romës. Në këtë moment, Kartagjena do të kishte kërkuar paqen, nëse Hanibali nuk do të ishte kthyer kur u largu nga Italia.

Sidoqoftë, Hanibali e kishte të humbur betejën përfundimtare të Zamës. E përforcuar nga kavaleria e Masinisës, ushtria romake kishte epërsi në numër. Mercenarët e përgatitur keq, prej të cilëve përbëhej ushtria kartagjenase e mbledhur me nxitim, e humbën toruan dhe e prishën rreshtimin; sulmet e elefantëve nuk patën efekt, sepse romakët thjesht u shmangën dhe i lanë ata të kalonin.

Prestigji i Skipionit në botën romake ishte shumë madh, kështu që rivalët e tij u munduan ta diskreditonin. Të kërcënuar nga ndikimi i tij i gjerë ata nisën një fushatë shpifjesh. Rivalëte akuzuan se ai kishte braktisur praktikat tradicionale romake dhe kishte përqafuar kultet helenistike, të cilat e kishin joshur. I akuzuar për korrupsion,ai u detyrua të tërhiqej nga jeta publike derisa vdiq.

Të gjitha dokumentet e lashta përmbajnë të njëjtën ide për talentin ushtarak të Hanibalit. Si romak i mirë, Tit-Livi flet për "pabesinë punike" të Hanibalit, por, gjithashtu, pohon se si luftëtar "nuk e kishte shokun". I rritur me urrejtje për romakët, Hanibali e nisi Luftën e Dytë Punike me sulmin kundër Sagontës, në Spanjë. Duke marrë iniciativën,ai nisi sulmin kundër Italisë, kaloi alpet, por gjatë këtij udhëtimi ai humbi shumë njerëz dhe kafshë (shumica të cilave ishin elefantë). Ai u shkaktoi disfata të mëdha romakëve pranë liqenit të Trasmenës, pastaj në Kanë. Pasi luftoi 16 vjet në Itali, ai u kthye në Kartagjenë, kur romakët zbarkuan në Afrikë. Vdiq i dëbuar nga vendi i tij, duke parapëlqyer vetëvrasjen dhe jo robërinë në duart e romakëve.
Historiani i lashtësisë Polibi siguron se, nëse Hanibali do të kishte nënshtruar në fillim pjesën tjetër të botës, ai do ta kishte mundur Romën. Kornel Neposi vlerësonte se ai "ua kalonte në parashikim të gjithë gjeneralëve të tjerë". Ai u mund, pasi Kartagjena, xheloze për autoritetin e gjeneralit të saj, nuk e mbeshteti aq sa duhej gjatë fushatës së në Itali.


JETËSHKRIMET – KURESHTI NGA JETA E SKIPIONIT

* Karizma e Skipionit ishte e jashtëzakonshme për një prijës romak. Tit-Livi tregon se sjellja e tij i shtynte njerëzit të besonin se ai ishte nën mbrojtjen e perëndive, prej të cilave ai merrte këshilla. Fama e tij ishte aq e madhe, saqë bëri që për të të krijoheshin e të qarkulloin lgjenda para dhe pas vdekjes. Shumë veta besonin se zbatica e jashtëzakonshme, që e ndihmoi të mundte Kartagjenën, u realizua nga perënditë; një natë përpara, në ëndërr, Neptuni i kishte premtuar se do ta ndimonte. Sipas një legjende akoma më të çuditshme, Skipioni ishte djali i perëndisë Jupiter, i cili ishte shfaqur në krevatin e nënës së tij, në formën e një gjarpri.

* Përgjithësisht, në publik Skipioni sillej sikur veprimet e tij ishin të frymëzuara nga ëndrra paralajmëruese ose të diktuara nga një këshillë hyjnore, qoftë sepse ai vetë ishte skllav i supersticioneve të tij, qoftë se të tjerët duhej t'i bindeshin pa diskutuar, sikur urdhrat e tij të ishin shqiptuar nga ndonjë orakull. Me dashje apo jo, kjo sjellje dukej se konfirmonte legjendën shumë të përhapur se ai kishte origjinë hyjnore. Kjo sjellje "e frymëzuar" u bë karakteristike për "Rrethin e Skipionëve", siç u quajt familja e tij. Ky rreth u dallua për mënyrën luksoze të jetesës dhe për prirjen e theksuar për kulturën greke. Elementët më konservatorë të shoqërisë romake nuk e miratonin sjelljen e tyre dhe njerëz, si Katoni Plak, nuk e fshehën kundërshtimin për të. Nipi (i adoptuar) i Skipionit u dallua në Luftën e Tretë Punike. Edhe atij i vunë nofkën "Afrikani". Një historian i vjetër ka thënë se Skipioni i I-parë i hapi Romës rrugën e fuqisë botërore, ndërsa i II-dyti i kishte hapur asaj rrugën e luksit.

Soloni


Soloni (greq: Σόλων) lindi rreth viteve 630 dhe vdiq më 560 p.e.s., ishte ligjvënës dhe Aristoteli e cilësonte Solonin si "babain e demokracisë athinase". Të zhytur në kaosin politik dhe social të shekujve VII dhe VI para erës sonë, pjesa më e madhe e qyteteve greke qeveriseshin nga tiranët. Athina u përpoq ta shmangte këtë regjim, duke zgjedhur Solonin për të zgjidhur krizën shoqërore dhe ekonomike. Soloni vetëm sa e shtyu për disa vjet tiraninë, por reformate tij ishin fillimi i lëvizjes drejt demokracisë dhe i mbijetuan tiranit Pisistrat
Soloni nuk ishte demokrat. Aristokrat që në lindje dhe në zemër, ai ishte humanist. Ai i lehtësoi të varfërit prej borxheve të tyre dhe vendosi një kod, ku pasqyrohej humanizmi. Reformat e tij kishin si objektiv monopolin e aristokracisë mbi pushtetin dhe dy prej institucioneve të saj: Bulea (senati i qyteteve greke) dhe gjykimi prej jurisë së përbërë nga disa gjykatës, luajtën një rol të rëndësishëm kur triumfoi demokracia.
Për Athinën, shekuili VI para erës sonë ka qenë një shekull i trazuar. Shoqëria drejtohej nga eupatridët, aristokratë tokash, të cilët me taksat e tokës i mbysnin pronarët e vegjël dhe i shndërronin këta pothuajse në skllevër të vërtetë. Për më tepër, kjo aristokraci, teknikat ushtarake të të cilës ishin të tejkaluara, tregohej e paaftë të mbronte Athinën kundër fqinjës së saj, Megarës. Në vitin 594 para erës sonë, Soloni u zgjodh arkond i vetëm dhe u ngarkua me riorganizimin e shtetit. Aristoteli ka thënë për të: "Ai mund të ushtronte pushtet absolut, duke u lidhur me cilëndo parti, por ai parapëqeu, duke rrezikuar të mos i pëlqente askujt të bëhej shpëtmtari i vendit dhe ligjvënës shembullor."
Soloni ishte poet dhe pjesa më e madhe e teorive të tij politike janë të njohura për poezinë e tyre, e cila nxjerr në pah një gjithashtu, edhe një humanist. Soloni ishte mishrimi i moderacionit grek dhe ai vendosi një kod të ri për të zëvendësuar ligjet çnjerëzore dhe të rrepta, të imponuara nga Drakoni në shekullin paraardhës (kodi "drakonian". Ky kod isht aq i egër, saqë thuhej se ishte shkruar me gjak). Plutarku tregon se edhe përtacia dënohej me vdekje. Kodi i moderuar i Solonit vendosi parimet ligjore bazë të athinasve për shekujt e ardhshëm. Ai çliroi burrat dhe gratë, që ishin skllavëruar për shkak të borxheve të tyre, duke anuluar borxhet dhe duke ndaluar huamarrësit të linin peng trupin e tyre. Ndonëse ishte racional dhe njerëzor, ky ligj u kundërshtua nga kreditorët që humbnin në këtë mënyrë kapitalin e tyre, por, gjithashtu, edhe nga të varfërit, që nuk mund të merrnin më hua, duke mos pasur gjë tjetër për të lënë peng përveç se trupin e tyre. Kundërshtarët më radikal do të dëshironin një rindarje të tokës.
Soloni i atako problemet ekonomike në shumë nivele dhe jo vetëm duke anuluar borxhet fiskale. Ai inkurajoi zhillimin e prodhimeve për eksport, siç ishin ulliri dhe rrushi. Eksporti i drithërave u ndalua. Përtë lehtësuar shkëmbimet me jashtë, u fut në përdorim një sistem i ri peshash dhe masash, si dhe një para e re. Shteti inkurajoi arizanatin dhe tregtinë
Pushteti ekonomik kishte rëndësi të veçantë për Solonin, që u pasqyrua edhe në konstitucionin e tij politik. Ai themeloi atë që quhet timokraci: shtresëzimi i shoqërisë dhe shpëndarja e pushtetit politik u vendosën në bazë të pasurisë. Për funksionin më të lartë, atë të arkondit, mund të pretendonin vetëm familjet më të pasura. Kjo reformë e theu monopolin e aristokracisë, që ishte e tillë që nga lindja, dhe i lejoi klasës së mesme, të pasur dhe aktive, të orientonte vendimet politike. Historia e shteteve të tjera greke konfirmon urtësinë e Solonit: duke i dhënë një rol politik më të madh klasës së mesme, ai shmangu tiraninë. Legjislacioni i përpunuar nga Soloni nuk mund të quhej, me të vërtetë, demokratik, por edhe qytetarët që nuk ishin në gjendje të mirë ekonomike, tetët kishin vendin e tyre në gjykatat e reja dhe në Asamble, e cila në atë kohë kishte pushtet të kufizuar.
Reformat e Solonit i zemëruan ata që humbën paratë për shkak të anulimit të borxheve. Të tjerët u zhgënjyen, pasi ai nuk ua shpërndau tokën të varfërve, siç kishin bërë tiranët në shtetet e tjera. Vetëm një pjesë e vogël e klasës së mesme mbeti e kënaqur. Në fund të mandatit të tij, populli kishte Asamblenë, gjykatat dhe një këshill, Bulenë. Funksioni i vërtetë i Bulesë në kohën e Solonit mbetej i paqartë, por në shekullin V ajo u bë këshilli politik më i lartë dhe e zëvendësoi Aeropagun e aristokratëve. Pasi mori nga bashkëqytetarët premtimin se ligjet e tij nuk do të ndryshoheshin gjatë 10 vjetëve, Soloni u largua nga Athina . Kur ai u kthye, tirani Pisistrat përfitoi prej rivalitetit të grupazheve, për të marrë pushtetin.
Pas tri tentativave të dështuara, në saje të pasurisë së tij dhe dallavereve Breve, Pisistrati (fillimi i shekullittë 6-të viti 527 p.e.s.) arriti të mbretëronte si tiran në Atinë. Pushteti i tij ishte i paligjshëm, por atinasit përfituan prej politikës së tij. Për ironi të fatit, Pisistrati ndihmoi në zhvillimin e mëtejshëm të demkracisë: meqenëse kishte nevojë për mbështejen e klasave të mesme dhe të ulta, ai e hoqi përfundimisht kontrollin e fisnikërisë mbi shtetin. Ai ndërmorri shpërndarjen e tokave, që kërkohej nga të varfërit, duke konfiskuar tokat e kundërshtarëve të tij politikë. Një program ndërtimesh e zbukuroi qytetin dhe u siguroi punë të papunëve . Gjithashtu, Pisistrati përkrahu kultete popullore të Demeterit, të Athinasë dhe të Dionisit. Athina u bë një kryeqytet kulturor dhe ekonomik i begatshëm.

JETËSHKRIMET – KURESHTI NGA JETA E SOLONIT

Poezia e Solonit pohon se ai nuk ishte demokrat.
U kam dhënë masave pozitën, që u përshtatet nevojave të tyre.
As nuk u kam vjedhur nderin, as nuk i jam nënshtruar lakmisë së tyre.
E ata që kishin shumë pushtet,
Që ishin të lavdishëm dhe të pasur,
Kam gjykuar se asgjë nuk duhej t'i privonte
Nga luksi dhe nga pozita e tyre.
Atëherë u ngrita me mburojën time
Për të mbrojtur të varfërit dhe të pasurit,
Kështu, populli do të jetë më i gatshëm për t'iu bindur
Zërit të udhëheqësve të tij,
Kur kapistra nuk është shumë e lirshme
As shtrëngimi shumë i madh. 

Neroni


Lutius Domitius Ahenobarbus Nero Claudius Caesar, i njohur si Neron,Perandor romak që u dallua për aventurat dhe mizoritë e tij të përbindshme.Neroni ka lindur 37-68, ishte perandori i fundit i dinastisë Jul-Klaude, e cila mbretëroi pas vdekjes së Augustit. Që në moshë shumë të re, nëna e tij, Agripina, e edukoi me mësues të mirë: Senekën dhe Burhusin. Por sapo u çlirua nga ndikimi i tyre, Neroni u shthur dhe u bë ekstravagant. Sjellja e tij e bëri jopopullor.
Pasioni i Neronit për garat me karroca dhe për teatrin, në të cilat merrte pjesë si një skllav vulgar, e ofendoi rëndë fisnikërinë romake. Neronin e kanë bërë përgjegjës për vrasjen e nënës së tij, për djegien e Romës dhe për persekutimin e krerëve të të Krishterëve. Mbretërimi i tij përfundoi në një kaos revoltash dhe komplotesh, të cilat e zhytën Romën përsëri në luftë civile.
Neroni u shpall perandor nga pretorianët, kur ishte në moshën gjashtëmbëdhjetë vjeç. Nëna e tij, Agripina, kishte siguruar ngritjen politike të djalit të saj, duke helmuar rivalët e tij dhe ka shumë të ngjarë edhe burrin e saj, perandorin Klaud. Historiani romak Sueton thotë se Agripina donte të kishte ndikim të plotë mbi djalin e saj, Neronin. Ajo i vuri si tutor stoiukun Seneka. Seneka dhe Burhusi, të cilët ishin gjykatës, sigurojnë në vitet e para të principatës një administrim të efektshëm. Neroni e kalonte të gjithë kohën duke u marrë me aktivitetet e tij të preferuara, këngën dhe teatrin, të cilat aristokracia romake i gjykonte si të padenja për një princ.Por Neroni u lodh shpejt nga detyrimet që impononte pushteti dhe vendosi të bënte sipas kokës së tij.
Neroni tentoi shumë herë të vriste Agripinën. Ai përdori pa sukses mënyra shumë të komplikuara, si tavane dhomash që shemben ose anije që mbyten. Në fund ai dërgoi ushtarë në banesën e nënës së tij. Edhe në këtë rast ekstrem, Agripina, e mori situatën në dorë. Ajo tregoi vendin ku vrasësit e saj donin ta godisnin: barkun që kishte mbajtur djalin e saj. Neroni urdhëroi ekzekutime të shumta pa gjyq, disa për të ndëshkuar komplotin e aristokracisë romake, të drejtuar nga Pizoni, disa pa ndonjë arsye tjetër, përveçse paranojës së tij. Seneka ishte viktima më e spikatur e komplotit të Pizonit, sepse Neroni i dha urdhër që të vriste veten. Sipas historianit romak, Taciti, Seneka u bind, duke ndjekur kështu traditën stoike: ai preu damarët, pastaj filloi të diktonte një kumtesë, ndërsa gjaku i rridhte nga kyçet.
Tashmë i papenguar nga askush, Neroni u la rrugë të lirë pasioneve të tij. Vendimet e tij politike inkurajuan ndjekjen e zakoneve helenistike dhe preferencën për rreptësinë romake. Ai krijoi lojëra në stilin grek, madje, ngjitej edhe vetë në skenë, si në Romë, ashtu dhe në Greqi. Të gjithë dëshmitarët tallen me aspiratat e tij artistike. Taciti lë të kuptohet se poemat e Neronit përmbanin fjalët që thoshin, gjatë darkës, të ftuarit e tij. Pilostrati e pikturon duke u dridhur nga frika para se të luante përpara publikut grek.Suetoni siguron se zëri i tij ishte ”i dobët dhe i paqartë”,me gjithë ushtrimet që bënte dhe regjimin që mbante.Sidoqoftë, mbretërimi i Neronit solli një zhvillim të ri të letërsisë, e cila përpiqej të imitonte shekullin e Augustit.
Suetoni thotë se një nga imazhet më mbresëlënëse të mbretërimit të Neronit është kur ai vështron Romën të pushtuar nga flakët, ndërsa këndonte vargjet e djegjes së Trojës. Ishte vetë Neroni që dogji Romën? Historianët nuk kanë rënë ende në të njëjtin mendim lidhur me këtë. U duk se zjarri ishte duke u shuar, kur një vatër e dytë më e fuqishme shpërtheu në kopshtet e një miku të Neronit.
Taciti tregon se Neroni, i cili duhet të gjente një fajtor, ua hodhi fajin të krishterëve dhe në këtë mënyrë gjeti shkas për persekutimin e parë. Tradita e krishterë e paraqet Shën Palin si një nga viktimat. Përshkrimi mizor i vuajtjeve të tyre bën të pamundur çdo diskutim historik objektiv, por ngre shumë pyetje. Disa njerëz, të cilët në emër të "një autoriteti të lartë" përpiqeshin të ndalonin grupet që luftonin kundër zjarrit, me sa duket ishin të krishterë. Të krishterët e parë besonin se kthimi i premtuar i Mesisë dhe Gjykimi i fundit ishin afër. Djegia e Romës, kryeqyteti i të gjitha shthurjeve, duhet të përbënte në sytë e tyre pikënisjen e Apokalipsit. Mizoria e dënimeve që iu dhanë të krishterëve nuk ishte e justifikueshme, por, me sa duket, në këtë çështje jo të gjithë duhet të ishin krejtësisht të pafajshëm.
Në kohën kur sundonte Neroni Seneka u bë i famshëm për rolin e tij si këshilltar, sa edhe për veprën e tij letrare. Ai ka lënë një numër të habitshëm shkrimesh: dialogë filozofikë, letra morali dhe tragjedi. Kritikët e tij bashkëkohës përçmonin në veprën e tij dashurinë për kulturën greke dhe filozofinë e tij të stoicizmit. I dëbuar për shkelje kurore me mbesën e perandorit Klaud, ai u thirr në Romë nga Agripina, për të qenë mësuesi i perandorit të ardhshëm, Neronit. Gjatë viteve të para të mbretërimit të Neronit, ndihma e tij u shfaq në reformat fiskale dhe gjyqësore. Ai kërkoi dhe mori lejën për të dalë në pension dhe kaloi tre vjet sabatikë, gjatë të cilëve ai krijoi traktatet e tij më të mira të filozofisë. Pastaj Neroni i dha urdhër të vetëvritej dhe ai u bind.
Të krishterët nuk qenë problemi i vetëm i Neronit. Në Perandori shpërthyen revolta të shumta. Në Britaninë e Madhe, mbretëresha Budika u ngrit kundër romakëve dhe kryengritja e Judesë zgjati shumë yjet. Vindeks, guvernatori provincial i Galisë dhe homologu i tij në Spanjë, Galba, arritën të siguronin mbështetjen e legjioneve, që emëruan Galbën perandor. Senati, i detyruar të vepronte, e dënoi Neronin me vdekjen më të padenjë, kryqëzimin. I braktisur nga garda pretoriane dhe nga miqtë e tij të rrallë, Neroni u arratis nga qyteti dhe vrau veten, duke e lënë përsëri Romën në prag të luftës civile.

JETËSHKRIMET – KURESHTI NGA JETA E NERONIT

* Në fillim të karrierës së tij Neroni sikur po i drejtonte mirë dhe me drejtësi punët e Romës. Më pas nisi të shoqërohej me njerëz të shthurur dhe tek ai u zgjuan instiktet më të ulëta njerëzore. Kalonte netët nëpër rrugë e taverna dhe dehej e bënte çdo lloj paturpësie. Një natë një senator po kthehej në shtëpi së bashku me të shoqen. Disa rrugaçë iu sulën por senatori i detyroi që t'ia mbathnin të turpëruar. Në përleshje me ta senatori kishte goditur edhe Neronin, të cilin nuk e kishte njohur në errësirë. Të nesërmen, kur mori vesh se kishte qëlluar perandorin, ai i shkroi një letër ku i kërkonte ndjesë. Neroni e lexoi letrën dhe thirri:
- Si? Ai më ka qëlluar mua dhe rron ende?
Ditën tjetër dha urdhër që të vritej menjëherë.

* Një prej krimeve më të shëmtuara të Neronit të ri (posa kishte mbushur tetëmbëdhjetë vjeç ) ishte vrasja e Britanikut. Ky ishte djalë i mirë dhe do të bëhej një prej njrëzve më të urtë dhe më të mënçur të Romës. Meqenëse e ëma e Neronit, Agripina, për të korigjuar veset e të birit, e sillte shpesh si shembull virtyti, Neroni e mori mëri dhe e helmoi. Gjatë një dreke Britaniku ktheu gotën e pijes me helm, kurse Neroni shumë i kënaqur shihte përpëlitjet e fundit të djaloshit që po vdiste.

* Pasi vrau nënën e tij, Agripinën, gjithë Roma u mbush me urrejtje të pashoqe për Neronin. Një mëngjes statuja e tij u shfaq e mbuluar me një thes. Kjo ishte shenjë e dënimit me vdekje, për ata që kishin vrarë prindërit.

* Të panumërta qenë krimet mizore. Midis të tjerave, ai e humbi jetën gruas së tij të dytë, Popesë, ministrave e mësuesve të tij Seneka dhe Burro, këshilltarit Petroni e të tjerë.
Për këto vrasje mizore ai thoshte:
- Paraardhësit e mij nuk i kanë gëzuar kështu si unë të drejtat e pushtetit absolut. Më pëlqen më mirë të jem i urryer sesa i dashuruar, sepse për të qenë i dashuruar nuk varet vetëm nga unë, ndërsa për të qenë i urryer varet krejtësisht nga unë.

* Neroni kujtonte se ishte artist i madh, veçanërisht si këngëtar. Ai këndonte nëpër teatro dhe rrugëve. Për të ruajtur zërin mbante dietë ushqimore dhe pinte purgativ rregullisht. Midis publikut kishte roje të fshehta që kapnin ata që nuk duartrokisnin. Një nga këta ishte edhe Vespasiani, i cili për pak sa nuk la kokën e tij sepse ishte duke fjetur kur Neroni po këndonte. Një grek bëri "padrejtësi" një herë sepse këndoi më mirë se Neroni. Për këtë u arrestua dhe përfundoi në gjyq.

* Neroni trodhi një herë një djalë shumë të bukur, një farë Sporo, e veshi si grua dhe e martoi, Një romak që po shikonte këtë dasmë tha:
- Ah, sikur i ati i këtij përbindëshi të ishte martuar me një grua të këtij lloji.

* Kur po kalonte rrugës dëgjoi dikë që bërtiti:
- Digje të gjithë botën, kur unë të kem vdekur. Për mua s'do të ketë asnjë rëndësi.
- Kurse mua, përkundrazi, - tha Neroni - do të më pëlqente ta shikoja duke u djegur tani që jam ende i gjallë.
Disa ditë më vonë shpërtheu zjarri i madh në Romë, ndërkohë që perandori këndonte këngën e djegies së Trojës.

* - Mbi truallin e djegur të Romës, Neroni ndërtoi pallatin e tij, një pallat të mrekullueshëm, me kolonata mermeri të çmuar, me lulishte, kopshte, shatërvane, e parqe të mëdha.

* Senati u lodh me krimet dhe poshtërsitë e Neronit, prandaj vendosi ta hiqte qafe duke e zëvendësuar me Galbën. Për këtë nxori një dekret që e shpallte Neronin armik të shtetit. Kryetar i kësaj revolte ishte Vindiçe. Neroni i tërbuar vuri çmim për kokën e Vindiçes. Ai kur e mori vesh thirri:
- Neroni i premtoi dhjetë milionë sesterca atij që do t'i shpjerë kokën time, kurse unë jam gati të jap edhe më shume.
Do t'i jap kokën time që do të më sjelle kokën e Neronit.

* - Neronit iu desh të arratisej nga Roma dhe u fsheh ne shtëpinë një skllavi të liruar. Këtu, nga që nuk guxoi të vriste veten iu lut më kot njërit prej miqve që t'i merrte jetën.
Meqenëse asnjë nuk donte ta bënte ketë shërbim, ai bërtiti:
- A është e mundur që unë të mos kem miq që të më shpëtojnë jetën dhe as armiq që të ma marrin atë?*

----------


## EuroStar1

*DIOGJENI


DIOGJENI (Διογένης ὁ Σινωπεύς Diogenes ho Sinopeus) Sinopas, filozof grek (nga rreth 400 deri 323 p.e.r.). Një nga përfaqësuesit më të rëndësishëm të të ashtuquajturës shkollës kinike. Kërkoi kthimin në gjendjen natyrore dhe hodhi poshtë çdo kulturë dhe mohoi çfarëdo nevoje. Jetoi si endacak, fjeti në vozgë dhe refuzoi të gjitha normat kulturore dhe shoqërore si savurrë që na pengojnë të bëhemi indiferentë ndaj pasurisë, famës, nderit, familjes, politikës, religjionit dhe çdo gjëje tjetër të panatyrshme. Mësimin kinik mbi reduktimin e nevojave në minimum e zbatoi në jetë në mënyrë konsekuente për çka flasin mbi të edhe shumë anekdota, shpesh edhe të pavërtetuara. (Kur Aleksandri i Madh i premtoi se do t'ia plotësojë çdo dëshirë dhe e pyeti ç'dëshironte, ai iu përgjegj që t'i largohet nga dielli, sepse po e pengon me rastin e rrezitjes).

Fragmentet e veprave të tij janë burime të rëndësishme për studimin e filozofisë kinike. Përveç
me filozofi dhe retorikë u mor edhe me politikë si dhe me çështje estetike. Sipas Diogjenit skulptori dhe piktori për nga koha mund të paraqesin vetëm një moment të sendit dhe në këtë çast të vetmin mund të sintetizojnë dhe të shprehin tërë esencën e tij. Përkundra kësaj, poeti mund të paraqesë tërë zhvillimin, të ndodhurit, lëvizjen, ndryshimin edhe të ndijimit edhe të aktit natyror. Mbi këtë ndryshim më vonë diskutuan shumë Du Bos, Shaftsbëri dhe sidomos Lesingu.

Kapërcyell ndër shekuj:
Kërkoj NJERIUN
Filozofi i madh grek Diogjeni, kurdoherë kur e lexojmë pjesë- pjesë, apo shfletojmë fletët e librit të tij me ngadalë, vërejmë se filozofia e tij njerëzore është ndër më aktualet, ndër më të bukurat, ndër më njerëzoret, ndër më të diskutuarat, ndër më madhështoret, një ndër filozofitë me mesazh kaq të paqtë, sikur ky njeri gjeni të jetonte sot në kohët moderrne, dhe jo disa mijëravjeçarë më parë, kur bota nuk e njihte kompjuterin, televizorin, internetin. Si e kanë përcjellë Diogjenin dhe filozofinë e tij në kohët moderrne, historianët, studiuesit, kritikët, akademikët e filozofisë?! Me shprehjen kaq njerëzore dhe mbi njerëzore, kaq të thjeshtë, por po kaq të ndërlikuar, kaq të shkurtër, por me mendim të pakonceptueshëm, dy fjalë, baraz me vepra të tëra, me dy fjlaë të urta por shumë poetike, që kanë brenda gjithçka që na duhet. Pra shprehja e tij brilante është dhe sot magjia
njerëzore e fjalës; Kërkoj NJERIUN! Me mjekrrën e bardhë si dëbora, me veshjen e thjeshtë, me gjuhën e bukur të popullit, me zërin e ëmbël si këngëtarë, me kokën lartë dhe gjithmonë qëmtues Diogjeni në mes të ditës me diell, plot dritë, ku gjithçka duket saktë, me një fener në dorë gjezdiste nëpër rrugët e Greqisë të kërkontë NJERIUN. Lind pyetja, kë njeri? E pra, atë, NJERIUN e urtë dhe punëtor, atë që punon shumë dhe flet pak (vepra flet më shumë se fjala), atë që bën veprën dhe rri në fund të turmës, atë që nuk rreh gjoksin edhe kur ka bërë shumë, atë që nuk dinë të ofendojë dhe vrasë, atë që kërkon të vërtetën në botën e trazuar nga luftrat dhe etja për para…Diogjeni me fenerin e tij kërkonte njeriun e ndershëm. Mos vallë feneri i tij kishte më shumë ndriçim se vetë ndrçicimi diellor në mesin e ditës të Greqisë plot dritë?! A e gjeti Diogjeni “KËRKOJ NJERIUN”, njeriun e ndershëm…?!

Qeverisja e një shteti dhe analogjia me fenerin e Diogjenit
Lugji i XIV-të
Historitë e qeverisjeve ndër shekuj janë nga më të pabesueshmet, nga më të padëgjuarat, nga më të shumdiskutuarat. Qeverisja e një shteti, kurrë nuk i ka ngjarë qeverisjes së një shteti tjetër fqinjë, të një shteti në rajon, kontinent apo ndërkontinental.
Por…Historia e Francës, përmban çudirat e veta dhe këto, më shumë se me çdo gjë tjetër lidhen me konceptet mbi shtetin. Kur në Francë mori frenat e shtetit, qysh në moshën më të re, Luigji i 14-të, njeriu që u quajt “Monarku i Madh”, pas pak kohe, dolën në dritë dhe ambiciet e tij jo vetëm për pushtet të pakufizuar, por edhe për shtimin marramendës të pasurisë.. Shpenzimet e kryera për vete (dinastinë e rritur pa kufi) dhe për miqtë, simpatizantët e mbretërorët si dhe për çdo tjetër që rrinte pranë tij (lajkatarët, servilët, dallkaukët, sahanlëpirësitetj.) arritën nivelet më të larata dhe kazma po i vihej ekonomisë së vendit dhe nivelit të jetesës së popullit, i cili kishte arritur varfërinë e tejskajshme. Mbreti thoshte: “Sa të jem në pushtet do të bëj si të dua, do të shpenzoj pa kufi, nga të ardhurat prej popullit se fondet i disponoj vetëm unë, “Mbreti Diell”. Ministrat e tij,
të pangopur, me në krye kryetarin e tyre, u pasuruan e mbushën vendin me vila e çifliqe për llogari të tyre. Në krye qëndronte "sovrani mendjemadh e arrogant që bënte si i donte qejfi ". Një ditë të bukur gushti, sovrani absolut (si shumë sovranë që mund të mos jenë mbretër), thirri ministrant, me në krye atë që i drejtonte, Mazarinin, dhe u tha: "Zotërinj tani e tutje do të bëni siç them unë, sepse unë do të jem kryeministri im. Të gjithë do të rrini sus, sa pa urdhërin e mendimin tim nuk do të lëvizë qimja, se pastaj… e dini vetë". Më tutje vazhdoi: "Aristidhi i Greqisë së lashtë, u kritikua në Ogora" (mbledhjen e popullit) se po ndryshonte rrugën në pushtetin e tij, duke u dhënë privilegje njerëzve të vet e duke i përkrahur të pasuroheshin. Pasi i dëgjoi (si edhe unë juve), u tha tyre të Ogorasë: "Mos e patsha atë fat, që të mos ndihmoja e pasuroja njerëzit e mi, miqtë,shokët e ata që më bëjnë lajka". Ndërsa në Angli, mbretit i pritej koka, sepse po merrte nëpër këmbë ligjet e vendit, "Mbreti Diell" , i Francës, deklaronte botërisht se…"Tani e tutje asgjë nuk do të bëhej pa lejen time sepse unë jam monark i pakufizuar ". Nuk linte qiri e kandile pa ndezur nëpër të gjitha kishat e Parisit, saqë administratorët e kishave kishin gjetur belanë. Kryqin e bënte nga lulja e ballit, gjer poshtë kërthizës, duke përshpëritur: "Zot, ti në qiell, unë në tokë!". Për gjenialitetet e Luigjit të 14-të, kanë shkruar shumë biografë e historianë. Ndër të tjerët një thotë.: "kur e pa veten atje lart, në majën më të lartë të pushtetit, njerëzit i shikonte si miza dhe nuk pyeste, gënjente natë e ditë, premtonte e betohej për Zotin, duke i bekuar "mizat" në emër të tij gjë që e bënte qesharak e jargëvartës". Dhe më në fund, tha marrëzinë më të madhe: "shteti jam unë!" E pyetën për ligjet e Francës, se çfarë janë ato e ku hyjnë dhe Luigji i 14-të, serbes-serbes tha (nga maja e pallatit): "Ligjet bëhen sipas qejfit të atij që qeverisë. Ato nuk vijnë nga qielli, bëhen këtu, sipas "dëshirës së popullit", shkurt "Edhe ligji jam unë", se ligjet janë derivate të mendjes së njeriut e asgjë tjetër, se ato ndërtohen sipas kërkesës së atyre që administrojnë shtetin dhe jo sipas ndonjë shkence ekzakte, prandaj heshtni e dëgjoni ato që thotë sovrani juaj!".
Njeriu që kërkonte Diogjeni jam unë ...

JETËSHKRIMET - KURESHTI NGA JETA E DIOGJENIT

* E pyetën Diogjenin se cila ishte koha më e mirë për të ngrënë.
- Në qoftë se je i varfër, ha kur të mundesh, - u përgjigj ai, - kurse po të jesh i pasur ha kur të duash.
* Diogjeni pa një të ri që u skuq nga turpi.
- Mos ki frikë djalë, - i tha, - kjo është ngjyra e virtytit.

* Diogjenin e qortuan sepse duke qenë i paditur ngatërrohej me filozofi.
- Ngatërrohem pikërisht sepse dua të mësoj, - u përgjigj Diogjeni.
* Diogjenin e kapën piratët dhe si të gjithë skllevërit e tjerë e nxorën në treg për ta shitur.
- Çfarë di të bësh? - e pyetën.
Të komandoj njerëzit, - u përgjigj filozofi. Pastaj iu drejtua atij që i binte trumpetës, duke e urdhëruar se në vend të formulës së zakonshme. "Kush do të blejë një skllav? - të thoshte me zë të lartë:
- Kush do të blejë pronarin e tij?"
* Diogjeni admironte shumë një harpist me duar tepër të shkathta, por e urrente shumë për karakterin e tij të dobët. Kur e pyetën se pse ushqente gjithë atë admirim u përgjigj:
- Sepse, duke pasur në duar gjithë atë shkathtësi për të vepruar, është bërë harpist në vend të bëhej vjedhës.
* Dikush e pyeti Diogjenin nëse kishte shumë njerëz në Lojërat Olimpike. - Kishte shumë shikues dhe pak njerëz - u përgjigj filozofi.
* E pyetën Diogjenin:
-Më thoni si mund të hakmerrem me armiqtë e mi?
-Duke u bërë njeri më i virtytshëm se ata, - u përgjigj filozofi.
* I thanë Diogjenit një ditë:
- Lum Kalisteni që jeton në oborrin e Aleksandrit dhe merr pjesë në bankete madhështore.
- Përkundrazi, - u përgjigj Diogjeni, - duhet vuajtur fati i Kalistenit, që duhet të hajë, vetëm kur ka dëshirë Aleksandri.
* E gjetën njëherë Diogjenin me duar të shtrira përpara një statuje, sikur i kërkonte lëmoshë. E pyetën përse e bënte atë veprim.
- I kërkoj lëmoshë një objekti që nuk mund të më flasë, kështu do të mësohem të mos fyhem kur të më refuzojnë ata që flasin.
* E pyetën Diogjenin se si duhej sjellë ndaj të fuqishmëve.
- Duke qëndruar si ndaj zjarrit, - u përgjigj Diogjeni, - jo shumë larg dhe jo shumë afër.

Demosteni


Demosteni (greq. Δημοσθένης, Dēmosthénēs, rreth 384 p.e.s. - 322 p.e.s.Ishte orator i Greqisë së lashtë i lindur në Athinë në vitin 384 p.e.s. Demonsteni vdiq më 322 p.e.s.Që në moshën 20 vjeçare filloj të mbajë fjalime me rëndësi, së pari fjalim para gjyqit dhe pastaj në vitin 354 fjalim publik me përmbajtje politike. Më vonë udhëhoqi partinë athinaseje për pavarësi, që luftonte kundër Filipit II të Maqedonisë. Ligjëratat e tij kundër Filipit janë të njohura si shembuj të paarritshëm të artit retorik.

Në vitin 345 p.e.s. së bashku me Eskinin Morri pjesë në delegacionin i cili nënshkroi paqen e pafavorshme për Athinën me Filipin e II të Maqedonisë. Ndërsa në vitin 340 p.e.s. organizojë lidhjen anti maqedonase, mori pjesë edhe fisi ilirë i taulatëve.

Mori pjesë personalisht në luftën e Keronesë dhe aty mbajti një fjalim të përmotshëm për të varët në luftë.
Demosteni, një nga oratorët më të mëdhenj të Athinës, admirohej, sa për sinqeritetin politik, po aq edhe për gojëtarinë e tij të jashtëzakonshme. Sipas legjendës, ai kishte kaluar një defekt në të folur dhe e kishte eliminuar atë duke u ushtruar me guriçka në gojë. Siç u përmend më lartë Demosteni i përdori dhuntitë e tij si orator për të ndezur popullin e Athinës kundër maqedonasve, në fillim kundër Filipit II, pastaj kundër Aleksandrit.
Seria e fjalimeve të Demostenit kundër Filipit, frymëzoi Ciceronin, i cili u dha fjalimeve të tij kundër Mark Antonit të njëjtin emër. Demosteni jetoi shumë vjet në mërgim, pasi mbeti i përfshirë në një skandal financiar: ai u akuzua se kishte përvetësuar fonde, të cilati kishte sjellë në Athinë sundimtari i Babilonisë, që ishte kthyer kundër Aleksandrit. Pas vdekjes së Aleksandrit, atë e thirrën në Athinë. Demosteni piu një dozë vdekjeprurëse helmi që të mos u dorëzohej oficerëve maqedonas, të cilët kërkonin arrestimin e tij.

JETËSHKRIMET - KURESHTI NGA JETA E DEMOSTENIT

* Eskini(orator imadh politik) rival i fortë dhe kundërshtar i Demostenit, nuk pranoi që athinasit ta dekoronin me medalje të artë. Më vonë fitoi gojtaria e Demostenit dhe Eskini u dënua me mërgim në ishullin Rodi. Eskni ra në gjëndje të keqe dhe nuk kishte para në xhep. Demosteni, i ofroi një shumë të hollash me mjaft përzemërsi dhe me mirësjellje. Eskni nuk mundi dot të mos pranonte prandaj i mori paratë dhe tha:
- Mendo se sa i trishtuar jam që kam lënë një atdhe me një armik kaq zemërmadh sa të imponon respekt. Nuk shpresoj të gjej gjetkë një mik që mund t'i ngjajë.


* Një ditë në mërgim kur Eskini deklamoi para popullit fjalimin që kishte mbajtur kundër Demostenit dhe për të cilin u dënua, dëgjuesit e duartrokitën nxehtësisht. Ata deshën të dëgjonin edhe përgjigjen e Demostenit. Kur e dëgjuan atë, duartrokitjet ishin prapë të shumta dhe të pandërprera sa që oratorit iu desh të ndërhynte për t'i qetësuar. Më në fund Eskni tha këto fjalë:
- Po çfarë do të bënit sikur këtë fjalim ta dëgjonit të deklamuar nga goja e tij?


* Një athinas shkoi te Demosteni për t'i kërkuar ndihmë kundër dikujt që e kishte sulmuar dhe trajtuar keq. Ai i tregoi oratorit të madh çështjen e tij. Demosteni e dëgjoi me vëmendje deri në fund dhe pastaj i tha:
- Më fal, po unë nuk besoj aspak që t'i të jesh fyer ashtu si thua. Athinasi e rrëfeu çështjen dhe njëherë nga e para dhe prapë pati të njëjtin përfundim.
- Si? - thirri athinasi gjithë zemërim. - Nuk jam trajtuar keq? Nuk jam fyer?
- Oh, - tha atëhere Demosteni, - tashti po të besoj sepse tashti më fole si një njeri që është fyer.
* Një rival i Demostenit, që deshi ta kritikonte për fjalimet e tij tepër të përpunuara, i tha:
- Demosten, fjalimet e tua...
- Duket mirë, - ia priti Demosteni, - se ato të tuat, përkundrazi, kanë bërë që të mos harxhosh gjë.


* E pyetën një ditë Demostenin se me ç'mjete mund të bëhesh orator i madh.
- Duke shpenzuar më shumë vaj dhe më pak verë, - u përgjigj oratori i madh, i cili me vajin nënkuptonte llampën e ndriçimit që ishte e nevojshme për të studiuar natën.


* Demosteni shkoi posaçërisht në Korint për të parë bukuroshen Laide. Kur ai i kërkoi dorën, Laidja kërkoi çmim të madh.
- Unë nuk mund të blej me një çmim kaq të madh një pendim, - përgjigj oratori i shquar.

* Athinasit donin që Demosteni të mbështeste akuzën kundër një të pafajshmi. Meqenëse ai nuk pranoi, athinasit nisën të flasin lart e poshtë kundër tij.
- O athinas, - u përgjigj ai, - unë jam gjithnjë gati që t'ju jap këshilla edhe atëherë kur juve nuk do t'ju pëlqejnë, por ama ju nuk mund të më detyroni që unë të shpif për një qytetar. 

Arkimedi


Arkimedi (greq: Αρχιμήδης - Arhimidhis) , jetoi rreth viteve (287 p.e.s. - 212 p.e.s. qe në matematikan, fizikan, inxhinier, astronom dhe filozof i lashtë siçilian i lindur në koloninë e portit sirakuzian. Mendohet nga disa historianë e matematikanë të jetë matematikani më i madh i lashtësisë. Carl Friedrich Gauss (Karl Frederik Gaus) e mendonte atë si një nga tre më të mëdhenjtë, që kanë jetuar ndonjëherë

Arkimedi u bë i njohur pasi mori pjesë në mbrojtjen e Sirakuzës kundër rrethimit romak në Luftën e Dytë Punike. Ka të ngjarë që ai i zmbrapsi romakët me makineritë e tij të luftës të përpiluara me dorën e tij. Thuhet se ai ka mundur të lëvizë një anije të madhe gjithsej me ekipazh dhe ngarkesë vetëm me një litar. Mendohet të ketë zbuluar parimin e dendësisë dhe pluskimit, i njohur edhe si "Parimi i Arkimedit" që sipas gojëdhënës e zbuloi ndërsa ai po lahej në një vaskë (doli jashë nëpër rrugë duke bërtitur "Eureka (evrika)" - (E gjeta)). Atij i mvishet edhe shpikja e odometrit gjatë Luftës së Parë Punike. Një nga shpikjet e tij të përdorura për mbrojtje ushtarake të Sirakuzës kundër pushtimit romak ishte grremçi i Arkimedit.
Dërguar nga V. Batalaku
Arkimedi u vra nga një ushtar romak në plaçkitjen e Sirakuzës gjatë Luftë së Dytë Punike megjithëse urdhëri i [Marçelusit] ishte që ai të mos lëndohej. Grekët thonë se u vra ndërsa vizatonte një ekuacion në rërë: i zhytur në punën e tij dhe i padurimtë nga ndërprerja e ushtarit, thuhet se tha fjalët e tij të fundit të famshme para se të therej nga ushtari romak: "Μη μου τους κύκλους τάραττε" (Mos mi trazo rrathët). Kjo histori tregohet që të vihet në pah mendja e lartë greke me dorën-vrasëse romake. Megjithkëtë duhet të shënohet se Arkimedi shkatërroi me makineritë e tij luftarake një pjesë të mirë të fuqisë pushtuese romake, kështu që vdekja e tij mund të ketë qënë një ndëshkim.

JETËSHKRIMET – KURESHTI NGA JETA E ARKIMEDIT

* Romakët u futën në Sirakuzë papritur e pakujtuar. Arkimedi ishte në atë kohë aq i zhytur në mendime për zgjidhjen e një problemi gjeometrik sa që nuk po merrte vesh asgjë. Një ushtar u fut në shtëpinë e tij dhe me shpatë zhveshur në dorë shkoi deri në dhomën ku po punonte. Arkimedi iu lut ta linte të qetë deri sa të kryente veprimet që kishte në dorë. Pastaj u zhyt prapë në punë pa u kujtuar fare për ushtarin që i rrinte në këmbë. Kurse ai, pasi e kishte ngacmuar disa herë që të ngrihej, e humbi durimin dhe e shpoi me shpatë.

* Thuhet se Arkmedi parandaloi një sulm romak mbi Sirakuzën duke përdorur një grumbull të madh pasqyrash (përflitet të kenë qenë mburoja të pastruara shumë mirë) që pasqyronin dritën e diellit dhe të cilat shkaktuan që anijet të merrnin zjarr. 

DARVIN, Çarls (DARWIN, Charles)



DARVIN, Çarls (DARWIN, Charles), natyralist anglez (1809-1882). Ndikoi shumë në gjithë botëkuptimin e ri natyror dhe shkencor me teorinë e njohur dhe epokale të tij mbi lindjen dhe ndryshimin e llojeve, me të cilën tre-goi evolucionin organik dhe shpjegoi historinë e qenieve të gjalla nga format më të thjeshta të jetës. Nga faktet e ndryshimeve të jetës organike dhe të kushteve të vështira të ruajtjes së llojeve, Darvini paraqiti edhe parimin e seleksionit, të zgjedhjes së më të fuqishëmve në luftë për jetë dhe për ekzistencë (struggle for life). Ky parim, i bartur në mënyrë jokritike në të gjitha fenomenet, dhe sidomos në shoqëri, pati në shumë koncepte evolucioniste dhe filozofike, para së gjithash, në koncepcionet sociologjike (i ashtuquajturi darvinizëm social) shumë ithtarë, madje dhe disa «teoricienë» racistë.

Me problemin e të bukurit Darvini u mor para së gjithash nga aspekti i biologjisë. Njëkohësisht ai theksoi sesi ndenja për të bukurën është jashtëzakonisht e fuqishme edhe te popujt primitivë, dhe kështu është e mbicaktuar edhe ndaj disa nevojave madje edhe themelore vituale. Kështu, te këta edhe rrobat punohen më tepër për shkak të stolisjes sesa për arsye të mbrojtjes dhe nxehtësisë.

Veprat kryesore: On the Origin of Species by Means of Natural Selection (1839); The Variation of Animals and Plants under Domestication (1866); The Descent of Man and Selection in Relation to Sex (1871); The expression ofthe Emotion (1872).*

----------


## EuroStar1

*Anatole France


Anatol Frans, lind më 16 prill të vitit 1844 dhe vdiq në vitin 1924, ishte shkrimtar francez, një nga penat më të fuqishme letrare të fundit të shekullit të XIX dhe fillimit të shekullit të XX, autor i veprav: "Krimi i Silvestër Bonarit", "Ishulli i pinguinëve", "Histori bashkëkohore", "Perënditë kanë etje", etj.
Filozofi i madh ka lene nje seri te madhe rrjeshtash filozofik qe kan mundesuar qe njerzit te mendojn thelle mbi realitetin e jetes dhe natyres* 

*Empedokli


Empedokli ka lindur në Agrigjentas të Siçilisë, filozof grek (greq.Ἐμπεδοκλῆς) rreth 483 - 423 p.e.r. Kishte kulturë të gjerë dhe veproi në jetën politike si ithtar i demokracisë, ndërsa në mesin e bashkëqytetarëve që e çmonin shumë, gëzonte famën e një poeti, të një oratori, të një profeti dhe të një mrekullibërësi. Nga ana e aristokracisë që mori pushtetin u dëbua në Peloponez ku së shpejti vdiq.

Per Empedoklin si argumentët pro, po ashtu dhe ata kundra lëvizjes dhe ndryshimit, kanë disa merita. Në vend që të merrte ndonjërën anë, ai me mendjemprehtësi kombinoi të dyja pikëpamjet. Këtu ne shohim përpjekjen e parë për të sintetizuar kontributet e mëdha filozofike të paraardhësve. Ai zbuloi një mënyrë të qëndrueshme, duke thënë se ndryshimi ekziston dhe në të njëjtën kohë pohon se realiteti është, në thelb, i pandryshueshëm. Ai ishte një figurë e shquar e vendit të tij të lindjes, Agrigentum të Siçilisë. Interesat e tij përfshijnë një gamë të gjerë; nga politika tek mjekësia, nga feja tek filozofia. Ai e shkroi filozofinë e tij në formën e poezisë, nga e cila vetëm një pjesë e vogël ka mbijetuar. Nga kjo nuk zbulohet ndonjë filozofi origjinale ose e re, por më shumë një mënyrë e re e vendosjes së bashku të asaj që paraardhësit e tij tashmë e kishin thënë.

Empedokli ishte dakort me Parmenidin, se qenia është e pakrijushme dhe e pashkatërrueshme, se ajo thjesht është, duke thënë se "derisa nuk ekziston urtësi tjetër, ashtu si është e pamundur që diçka të vijë në qenie, po ashtu është e pamundur të realizohet dhe të mendohet që qenia të shkatërrohet plotësisht, sepse ajo do të jetë gjithmonë atje ku ndonjë e vendos sipas rastit". Ndryshe nga Parmenidi, Empedokli nuk është dakort që qenia përbëhet thjesht nga Njëshi. Pranimi i nocionit të Njëshit do të kërkonte nga ai që të mohonte, realitetin e lëvizjes. Për Empedoklin fenomeni i lëvizjes është në të njëjtën kohë po aq i dukshëm për t'u pranuar, sa edhe i detyruar për t'u mohuar. Ai mohoi idenë e Njëshit dhe argumentoi se, megjithëse Parmenidi kishte të drejtë kur thoshte se qenia është e pakrijueshme dhe e pashkatërrueshme, qenia nuk është Një, por shumë. Është e shumta që është e pandryshueshme dhe e përjetshme. Empedokli mendon se eksperienca dhe ajo çfarë shikojmë, tregon se objektet lindin dhe gjithashtu shkatërrohen, dhe ky ndryshim dhe kjo lëvizje është e mundur, sepse objektet janë të përbërë nga shumë pjesëza materiale. Kështu, megjithëse objektet mund të ndryshojnë, ashtu siç thoshte Herakliti, pjesëzat, nga të cilat ata janë të përbërë nuk ndryshojnë, por janë, ashtu siç Parmenidi thotë për qënien, të pandryshueshme. Nuk ka shumë objekte që janë të pandryshueshëm, por ka shumë pjesëza, nga të cilat janë të përbërë objektet, të cilat kanë këtë atribut të pandryshueshmërisë. Por nga se janë të përbëra këto pjesëza?

Empedokli i përshkruan pjesëzat si elementë materialë me natyrë të përjetshme. Këtë ide ai e zhvilloi duke riinterpretuar filozofët e Miletit, Tales dhe Anaksimeni. Talesi thoshte se lënda, nga e cila është e përbërë çdo gjë, është uji, ndërsa Anaksimeni kish përcaktuar si lëndë të tillë ajrin. Të dy këta filozofë u përpoqën të shpjegonin marrëdhëniet midis Njëshit dhe së shumtës, duke e gjetur të shumtën tek Njëshi; duke thënë për shembull, siç thoshte Thalesi, se llojet e ndryshëm të objekteve e kanë burimin tek uji, ose se një lloj e lëndës mund të transformohet në një lloj tjetër lënde. Në kundërshtim me këtë pikëpamje, Empedokli thotë se duhet të jenë forma të caktuara të lëndës, siç janë uji dhe ajri, të cilave ai u shtoi edhe zjarrin dhe tokën, duke i bërë katër; të ciiat janë të pandryshueshme dhe të përjetshme. Këto asnjëherë nuk transformohen në diçka tjetër. Ky nocion, se janë katër pjesëza elementare, nuk duhet të ngatërrohet me teorinë e mëvonshme të Demokritit, i cili argumentoi se të gjitha sendet përbëhen nga grupe të ndryshme të atomeve. Pra, ajo, që shpjegon lindjen e objekteve, nuk është transformimi i ndonjë prej këtyre katër elementëve materialë bazë, por thjesht përzierja e tyre, sepse ekziston "vetëm një përzierje dhe bashkëndryshim i asaj që ka qënë përzier". Toka, ajri, zjarri dhe uji, megjithëse janë pjesëza të pandryshueshme, përzihen së bashku për të formuar objektet, duke bërë të mundur atë që ne, në eksperiencën e përditshme, e shohim si ndryshim.

Empedokli mendonte se është e nevojshme, që jo vetëm të shpjegohet baza e ndryshimit të objekteve, nëpërmjet përzierjes së tipeve të ndryshëm të pjesëzave materiale të përjetshme, por gjithashtu të tregohen forcat specifike, që e aktivizojnë procesin e ndryshimit. Jonianët pohonin se lënda e natyrës thjesht transformohet vetë në objekte të ndryshme. Vetëm Anaksimeni kishte bërë ndonjë përpjekje specifike për të analizuar procesin e ndryshimit me teorinë e tij: se ajri transformohet në sende të ndryshëm nëpërmjet procesit të kondesimit dhe të rrallimit.

Në kundërshtim me këtë, Empedokli pohon se ekzistojnë në natyrë forca pozitive, që ai i quan Dashuria dhe Urrejtja, ose Harmonia dhe Disharmonia. Këto forca fizike dhe materiale janë ato që shkaktojnë përzierjen dhe më vonë ndarjen e katër elementëve. Forca e Dashurisë i bën elementët të tërhiqen me njëri-tjetrin dhe të formojnë format ose personat e veçantë, ndërsa forca e Urrejtjes shkakton prishjen e sendeve. Duke shprehur këtë proces të pafund në stilin e tij poetik, Empedokli shkruan se "ky proçes duket qartë në të gjithë masën e gjymtyrëve të vdekshëm: ndonjëherë, nëpërmjet dashurisë, të gjithë gjymtyrët, që ka trupi, bashkohen në një, në fillim të lulëzimit të jetës; në një kohë tjetër ato përsëri shkëputen nga urrejtja, dhe enden disa herë nga valët e bregut të jetës. E njejta gjë ndodh me shkurret e fushave dhe peshqit ne strehinat e tyre ujore, me bishat në strofullat malore dhe me zogjtë që fluturojnë me krahë." Në fillim të çdo cikli të ndryshimit, të katër elementët janë plotësisht të përzier së bashku dhe janë në harmoni, në sajë të veprimit të parimit të Dashurisë. Në të njejtën kohë, forca e urrejtjes është e fshehur diku dhe, kur ajo pushton, sendet, pjesëzat bien në disharmoni dhe fillojnë të shpërndahen, derisa të katër grupet e pjesëzave; të ajrit, të tokës, të zjarrit dhe të ujit veçohen në grupet e tyre, duke u bërë gati për të filluar një cikël të ri, sapo forca e Dashurisë kthehet për t'i tërhequr elementët në kombinime harmonike, dhe ky proces vazhdon pa fund.

JETËSHKRIMET – KURESHTI NGA JETA E EMPEDOKLIT

* Për t'u kujtuar si i shenjtë, dëshira e Empedoklit ishte që të hap një traditë të re duke i dhënë fund jetës me hedhjen në kraterin e malit Etna, duke shpresuar se, duke mos lënë gjurmë të trupit të tij njerëzit, do të mendonin se ai ka shkuar në qiell.

* Sipas Empedoklit, bota u krijua në mënyrë që dashuria për shkak të elementeve të ndara shkaktoi lëvjzjen, vorbullën që gradualisht përfshin më shumë elemente. Kur dashuria pushton çdo gjë, bota gjendet në gjendjen e qetësisë së plotë të "sferës botërore", të lumturisë fatbardhe. Por pas një kohe të caktuar nga periferia fillon për shkak të urrejtjes ndarja graduale e elementeve. Pas disa periudhave të caktuara, sërish gjithmonë dhe në distanca ciklike lindin krijime të reja permanente të botës.

* Në teorinë e njohjes Empedokli përkrah tezën se e ngjashmja njihet me të ngjashmen, subjekti dhe objekti në esencë nuk janë të ndryshme dhe kjo mundëson njohjen.

* Sipas Empedoklit, qeniet organike janë krijuar me bashkimin e disa pjesëve organike (të duarve, të këmbëve, të kokës e të tjera), dhe u ruajtën vetëm ato përbërje që ishin të afta për jetë.

· Veprat kryesore: Empedoklit i atribuohen dy vepra kryesore: "Mbi natyrën" dhe "Spastrimet " që përmbanin afër pesë mijë vargje nga të cilat janë ruajtur afër 450.*

*ARISTIPI


ARISTIPI, Kirenas, filozof i lashtësisë greke (rreth 435-355 p.e.r.). Themelues i shkollës së Kirenës dhe nxënës i Sokratit. Në teorinë e njohjes Aristipi është sensualist kurse në etikë hedonist. Sendet në vetvete janë të panjohshme dhe njohim vetëm ndijimet tona në to, d.m.th. njohim gjendjen e subjektit të mallëngjyer. Ndijimet e papëlqyeshme që shkaktojnë vuajtje janë të këqija, ndërsa të këndshmet, qëllimi i të cilave është kënaqësia, janë të mira. Lumturia është ndjenjë e kënaqësisë dhe e ëndjes, mirëpo i mençuri nuk u nënshtrohet kënaqësive por i sundon ato d.m.th. kupton në mënyrë racionale dobinë konkrete të kënaqësisë së veçantë. Për atë që ndihet si e kënaqshme nuk dihet, d.m.th. drejtpërdrejt, por vetëm me anën e meditimit, filozofimit. Përveç ndikimit të Sokratit që shprehet edhe në disa postulate të bazuara etike dhe racionaliste, në Aristipin ndikoi para së gjithash, doktrina senzualiste e Pitagores.


JETESHKRIMET - KURESHTI NGA JETA E ARISTIPIT

* Aristipin e qortuan njëherë se i ishte hedhur te këmbët tiranit Dioniz për t'i kërkuar një favor. Ai menjëherë ishte përgjigjur:
- Nuk është faji im që Dionisi i ka veshët te këmbët.
* Dikush po mburrej para Aristipit se kishte lexuar një numër të pafund librash.
- Nuk janë më të shëndoshë ata që hanë më shumë, - i tha Aristipi, - po ata që tretin më mirë.
* Tirani i Sirakuzës, Diomsi, kërkoi të dinte përse filozofët bëjnë mjaft vizita te princat dhe princat nuk shkojnë kurrë te filozofët.
- Sepse, - iu përgjigj Aristipi, - janë mjekët që venë për të vizituar të sëmurët te mjeku.
* Dionisi i Sirakuzës e kishte vënë njëherë Aristipin në vendin e fundit të tryezës
- Duket, - i tha Aristipi, - se paske vendosur ta rehabilitosh këtë vend.
* Një ditë e pyetën filozofinn Aristip, se çfarë kishte të mirë dhe të bukur filozofia.
- Ja, - u përgjigj Aristipi, - edhe në qoftë se abrogohen të gjitha ligjet që rregullojnë marrëdhëniet midis njerëzve, filozofët do të vazhdojnë të jetojnë me ndershmëri si më parë sikur të mos kishte ndodhur asgjë.
·Një njeri shumë i pasur dhe dorështrënguar donte që Aristipi t'i jepte mësime të birit. Ai pyeti se sa duhej të paguante per këtë punë.
-Do të më japësh pesëdhjetë dhrahmi - i tha Aristipi.- Po me pesëdhjetë dhrahmi, - thirri kurnaci, - unë blej një skllav. - E po atëherë blej skllavin, - përfundoi filozofi.Kështu do të kesh dy, atë që do të blesh dhe tët bir.*

----------


## EuroStar1

*Thalesi


Thalesi (greq. Θαλής ο Μιλήσιος). Për Thalesin nga Mileti nuk dimë aq sa çdo të donim të dinim dhe ajo që dimë është më shumë e një natyre anektodash. Ai nuk ka lënë shkrime. Rreth tij kemi referime fragmentare, të bëra nga autorë të mëvonshëm, të cilët kanë shkruar për episode të paharrueshme të karrierës së tjj. Ishte bashkëkohës i Solonit dhe Kroesusit dhe vitet e jetës së tij janë midis 624 dhe 546 para Krishtit. Gjatë një fushate ushtarake kundër Persisë, ai në mënyrë të qartë zgjidhi një problem të vështirë logjistik, duke i dhënë mundësi ushtrisë së mbretit Lydian të kalonte lumin e gjerë Halys, duke hapur një kanal që shmangu një pjesë të rrjedhës së lumit e duke bërë të krijoheshin dy lumenj të ngushtë, mbi të cilët mund të ndërtohëshin ura. Kur udhëtonte në Egjipt, Thalesi zgjidhi problemin e matjes së lartësisë së piramidave, duke përdorur një procedurë të thjeshtë, matjen e hijes se piramidës në atë orë të ditës, kur hija e njëriut është e barabartë më gjatësinë e tij. Gjithashtu, gjatë këtyre udhëtimeve në Egjipt duhet të ketë ndodhur popullariteti i njohurive të tij kur parashikoi eklipsin e diellit më 28 maj, 505 para Krishtit. Në Milet ai ndërtoi një instrument për matjen e distancës së anijeve në det, gjithashtu ai i bindi marinarët të përdorin gjatë kundrimeve konstelacionin e Arushës së Vogël si një orientues të sigurt për të përcaktuar veriun.

Por Thalesi ështe me famë jo për urtësinë e tij, në përgjithësi, ose për mendjemprehtësinë e tij praktike, por sepse ai hapi një epokë të re të mendimit për të cilën ai me të drejtë fitoi titullin e filozofit të parë.Hulumtimet e Thalesit kanë të bëjnë me natyrën e sendeve: Nga çfarë përbëhet çdo gjë, ose ç'lloj "lënde"gjendet në përbërjen e sendeve? Ajo, që Thalesi përpiqej të zbulonte me këto pyetje, është gjetja e ndonjë mënyre për të shpjeguor faktin, se ka shumë lloje të ndryshme sendesh, siç janë toka, retë dhe oqeanet, të cilat edhe pse herë pas here kthehen në diçka tjetër, kanë, në një farë mënyre, një ngjasim midis fyre. Kontributi unik i Thalesit në fushën e mendimit është koncepti i tij, se pavarësisht nga ndryshimet midis sendeve të ndryshëm, prapësëprapë ka një bazë ngjashmërie midis të gjithë atyre; se të shumtët janë të lidhur me njëri tjetrin me anën e njëshif. Ai supozoi se një element i vetëm, një "lëndë", një lëndë e cila përmban parimin e vet të veprimif ose të ndryshimit, gjendet në bazë të fë gjithë realitetit fizik. Për të ky ishte Njësh ose kjo lëndë, ishte uji.

Megjithëse nuk ka dëshmi se si Thalesi arriti në konkluzionin, se uji është shkaku i të gjitha sendeve, Aristofeli shkruan se Thalesi mund ta ketë nxjerrë këtë konkluzion nga vëzhgimi i ngjarjeve të thjeshfa, "ndoshta nga vëzhgimi se lagështia është substanca ushqyese e të gjifha qenieve, dhe se lagështia prodhon nxehtësi dhe e ruan atë'..." Ai arriti në nocionin e tij edhe nga fakti, se farërat e të gjitha gjërave kanë një natyrë të lagësht, dhe se uji është origjina e lagështisë. Fenomene të tjera, siç jonë avullimi ose ngrirja, të sugjerojnë, gjithashtu, të mendosh se uji merr forma të ndryshme. Por, saktësia e analizës së Thalesit, mbi përbërjen e sendeve, është shumë pak e rëndësishme në krahasim me faktin se ai ngriti çështjën që ka të' bëjë me natyrën e botës. Kjo çëshfje hapi etapën për një lloj të ri hulumtimi, i cili mund të diskutohet për meritat e fij dhe, gjithashtu, mund të konfirmohet ose të refuzohet nga analizat e mëtejshme. Pavarësisht, me nocionin e tij se "sendet janë plot me zotër", nocion që për të nuk kishfe rëndësi teologjike, por që ai u përpoq ta përdorë për të shpjeguar forcën në sendet, siç është fuqia manjetike në gurët, Thalesi zëvendësoi bazën e të menduarit; nga një bazë mitologjike në një hulumtim shkencor. Dhe, për më tepër, nga pika e tij primitive e startit, të fjerët e ndoqën atë me zgjidhje të tjera, por gjithnjë duke patur përpara problemin e tij.


JETËSHKRIMET – KURESHTI NGA JETA E THALESIT


* Duhet të ketë qenë e paevitueshme, që, një njeriu të jashtëzakonshëm si Thalesi, të mos i visheshin anektoda. Platoni ne veprën e tij "Theatetus" shkruante se "anektoda mbi shërbëtorin e zgjuar mendjemprehtë thracian, që ra në pus ndërsa ishte duke vështruar yjet, është për Thalesin. Ai ishte aq i etur te dinte çfarë po ndodhte në qiell, sa nuk mund të shihte çfarë kish përpara këmbëve të tij". Platoni shton se "kjo është një anektodë e cila mund të aplikohet për të gjthë filozofët".

• Në kundërshtim me këtë anektodë në një incident tjetër, nga jeta e Thalesit, tregohet mbi dijeninë e plotë të tij për çfarë ndodhte rreth tij. Në veprën e tij "Politika" Aristoteli shkruan se "ka ... një histori për Thalesin nga Mileti. Është një histori që tregon se si fitohen para, e cila i atribuohet Thalesit që zotëronte një reputacion për urtësi... Ai qortohej për varfërinë e tij, gjë e cila supozonte padobishmërinë e filozofisë. Duke u bazuar në njohuritë ë tij mbi metereologjinë, sipas të cilave do të kish prodhim të mbarë të ullinjve (gjatë verës së ardhshme), dhe duke patur një shumë të vogël parash, ai mori paradhënie për të marrë me qira, në fillim të vitit, të gjitha presat e ullinjve të Miletit dhe të Kiosit. Në mungesë të ndonjë oferte të lartë, ai i siguroi me një qira të ulët. Kur erdhi stina, dhe kishte një kërkesë të papritur dhe të njëkohëshme për presa, ai i dha me qira rezervën që kishte krijuar me çmime që i vendoste vetë, dhe duke u bërë kështu me fat. Ai ia arriti qëllimit duke provuar se është e lehtë për filozofët të bëhen të pasur, n.q.se e dëshirojnë këtë, megjithëse bisnesi nuk është mjeshtëria e tyre". 

Anaksimandri


Anaksimandri,(greq.Ἀναξίμανδρος),ka jetuar rreth viteve 610-546 para Krishtit.Anaksimandri ishte një bashkëkohës më i ri dhe nxënësi i Thalesit. Ai ishte dakort me mësuesin e tij, se ka një lëndë të vetme bazë nga e cila rrjedh çdo gjë. Por ndryshe nga Thalesi, Anaksimandri thoshte se kjo lëndë bazë nuk është as uji dhe as ndonjë element tjetër specifik ose i përcaktuar, duke argumentuar se uji dhe të gjitha sendet e tjera të përcaktuara janë vetëm variacione ose degëzime të diçkaje që është vetëm një gjë specifike midis shumë elementëve të tërë; dhe të gjitha këto gjëra specifike rrjedhin nga nijë lëndë akoma më elementare, që shpjegon origjinën e tyre. Substanca primare, nga e cila rrjedhin të gjitha këto sende specifike, thotë Anaksimandri është një gjë e papërcaktuar ose e pafundme. Kështu, Anaksimandri diferencoi sendet specifike dhe të përcaktuara nga origjina e tyre e quajtur substancën primare, pafundësi e papërcaktuar. Meqënëse sendet aktuale janë specifike, burimi i tyre është i papërcaktuar, dhe, meqenëse sendet janë të fundme, lënda e origjinës është e pafundmë ose e pakufishme.

Përveç dhënies së një ideje të re rreth substancës së origjinës së sendeve, Anaksimandri avancoi në filozofi duke u përpjekur të japë disa shpjegime për idenë e tij të re. Ndërsa Thalesi nuk u muar me ndonjë detaj të shpjegimit të problemit, se si lënda primare transformohet në sende shumë të ndryshme, që ne shohim në botë, Anaksimandri e adresoi veten pikërisht në këtë çështje. Shpjegimi i tij mund të duket i çuditshëm, megjithatë ai përfaqëson një përparim drejt shkencës, në kuptimin se është një përpjekje që merret me fakte të njohura, mbi të cilat mund të formulohen hipoteza në vend të shpjegimit të fenomeneve natyrore me terma mitikë dhe të padebatueshëm.

Për më tej, ajo, që Anaksimandri thotë rreth origjinës së sendeve, ka shijen e një mendimi të guximshëm, sepse në përshkrimin e të papërcaktuarës së pakufishme, si një substancë primare, që nuk rrjedh nga diçka tjetër dhe që është e pashkatërrueshme, ai thotë giithashtu se ajo zotëron lëvizje të përjetshme. Si pasojë e kësaj lëvizjeje, elementët e ndryshëm specifikë marrin qenie si "shkëputje" nga instanca primare dhe kështu "kemi një lëvizje të përjetshme, në të cilën janë përfshirë edhe qiejt". Por, në fillim, u shkëputën ngrohtësia dhe ftohtësia, dhe nga këto të dyja doli lagështira; pastaj nga këto doli toka dhe ajri. Anaksimandri u përpoq të shpjegojë më tej trupat qiellorë dhe rrymat ajrore rreth tokës; ku duket se kemi një shpjegim mekanik të lëvizjes së rregullt të yjeve.Në kontrast me Thalesin, që mendonte se toka është e sheshtë si një disk dhe noton në ujë, Anaksimandri mendonte se toka është në formë cilindrike.

Duke u kthyer përsëri në skenën e pamatur kozmike, Anaksimandri mendon se ekzistojnë, në të njëtën kohë, shumë botë dhe shumë sisteme të universit, të cilët janë të gjithë të paqëndrueshëm, pasi tek ta ekziston një alternativë konstante midis krijimit dhe shkatërrimit të tyre. Ky proces ciklik ishte për të një "nevojë" rigoroze, siç janë kontradiktat e forcave të kundërta në natyrë, që shkaktojnë atë që ai poetikisht e quan "padrejttësi", sepse kërkojnë shkatërrimin përfundimtar të tyre.



JETËSHKRIMET- KURESHTI NGA JETA E ANAKSIMANDRIT


* Duke komentuar shpjegimet e Anaksimandrit për origjinën e njeriut, Plutarku shkruan se sirianët "aktualisht" e nderojnë peshkun dhe e ushqejnë si të ishte i së njëjtës racë me ta. Me këtë, ata filozofojnë në mënyrë më të përshtatshme, sesa Anaksimandri, i cili deklaron se peshqit dhe njerëzit nuk kanë marrë qenie nga të parë të njëjtë, por origjina e njeriut fiton qenie brenda peshqve, duke u bërë i përshtatshëm për tu kujdesur për vete; ata dolën jashtë dhe morën dhenë".

* Duke folur për origjinën e njeriut, Anaksimandri thoshte se gjithë jeta, duke përfshirë dhe jetën e njeriut, vjen nga deti, dhe me kalimin e kohës qeniet e gjalla dolën nga deti në tokën e thatë. Ai mendonte se njeriu ëshfë zhvilluar nga krijesa të një lloji të ndryshëm, duke përdorur si argument faktin, se krijesat e tjera bëhen shumë shpejt të pavarura, ndërsa vetëm njeriu ka nevojë për kujdesje më të gjatë, prandaj njeriu nuk do të kish mbijetuar n.q.se do të kish patur të njejtën formë të origjinës si to.

* Me fjalinë e vetme, që ka mbijetuar nga shkrimet e ti, Anaksimandri mbledh mendimin e tij kryesor duke thënë përsëri diçka poetikisht, se "nga ai burim që lindin sendet, po atje kthehen nga domosdoshmëria kur shkatërrohen, sepse ata vuajnë dënimin dhe riparojnë njëri-tjetrin për padrejtësitë e tyre sipas rregullit fë kohës". 

Zenoni


Zenoni ka lindur ne Elea rreth vitit 490-430 p.e.s. Kur mësuesi i tij Parmenidi ishte rreth të gjashtëdhjetave dhe Sokrati ishte akoma i ri, Zenoni ishte mbi dyzet vjeç. Si një filozof eleat kryesor, Zenoni u interesua kryesisht t'u jepte përgjigje kritikave që i bëheshin Parmenidit, duke treguar se supozimet e tyre të çojnë në konkluzione edhe më qesharake, se sa ato që kritikojnë. Pitagorasit për shembull, mohonin konceptin bazë të Parmenidit, se realiteti është Një. Në vend të kesaj ata besonin në pluralitetin e sendeve, besonin se ekziston një sasi sendesh të ndara dhe të shkëputura dhe, për pasojë, lëvizja dhe ndryshimi janë reale. Argumentimi i tyre duket se është më afër kuptimit të zakonshëm ose dëshmisë së shqisave. Por vizioni i eleatëve, që ndoqi Zenoni, kërkonte një dallim të qartë midis dukjes dhe realitetit. Të filozofosh, sipas Parmenidit dhe Zenonit, nuk duhet thjesht të shikosh botën, por duhet gjithashtu të mendosh rreth saj, me qëllim që ta kuptosh atë. Ky theksim i lidhjeve logjike të ideve me njëra-tjetrën ështe karakteristika qëndrore e filozofëve eleatë, por kjo është veçanërisht e qartë në argumentimet e Zenonit.

Fakti, që shqisat nuk na çojnë tek realiteti, por vetem tek dukja dhe për pasojë nuk na japin dije të besueshme, por vetëm opinione është provuar nga Zenoni me anën e shembullit të farave të melit. Në qoftë se marim një farë meli dhe e hedhim në tokë, atëherë, ajo nuk do të bëjë zhurmë. Nga ky ndryshim, Zenoni nxjerr konkluzionin se shqisat tona na gënjejnë, sepse ose kemi zhurmë kur hedhim një farë, ose nuk kemi zhurmë kur hedhim shumë fara. Për të arritur të vërtetën, është, më e sigurt të ndjekësh rrugën e arsyes sesa atë të shqisave.
Katër argumentat ose paradokset e Zenonit. Në pergjigje të kritikave, që i bëheshin Parmenidit, Zenoni i rregulloi argumentat e tij në formën e paradokseve. Ai donte të tregonte se është me pak e mundur të provosh realitetin e lëvizjes dhe ndryshimit, në një botë me shumë sende, sesa në një botë me Një. Secila mënyrë, thotë Zenoni, ka vështirësi të pakapërcyeshme, por vështirësitë që lidhen me dhënien e provave të realitetit në lëvizje mbi bazën e konceptit të ekzistencës së shumë sendeve, janë më të mëdha, sesa ato që lidhen me pikëpamjet e Parmenidit. Të jeni të sigurt, thotë Zenoni, se kur një vëzhgues i rastit është duke parë një ngjarje, ai mendon se është duke parë lëvizjen e vërtetë. Për shembull, kur ai është spektator në një garë ose kur ai sheh dikë që lëshon shigjetën. Por, thotë Zenoni, kjo e gjitha është një iluzion, sepse edhe pse duket se ka lëvizje, është e pamundur të mendohet se çfarë është në të vërtetë lëvizja, ose ta vlersosh atë racionalisht. Për të provuar pamundësinë e lëvizjes në një botë të përbërë nga realitete të ndara ose nga njësi të shumta, Zenoni formuloi katër argumentët e mëposhtëm:

1. Hipodromi. Parmenidi thoshte se Njëshi eshtë i pandarë dhe si rrjedhim përbëhet nga një plenum (gr. i tërë) i përveçëm, i vazhdueshëm. Në kundërshtim me këtë, pitagorasit argumentonin për një botë pluraliste, duke thënë se bota është e ndarë në njësi të ndashme. Në qoftë se dikush do të llogariste distancën rreth një hipodromi, siç e bënin pitagorasit, ai do të thoshte se kjo distancë duhet të ndahet në njësi. Sipas këtij shembulli të lëvizjes, vrapuesi kalon një sërë njësish të distancës nga fillimi në fund të hipodromit. Por, Zenoni pyet:, "Çfarë tregon ky shembull? A ka atje me të vërtetë ndonjë lëvizje?" Për të realizuar garën, sipas hipotezës së Pitagorës, vrapuesi duhet të kalojë një numër të pafundëm momentesh. Por pyetja kritike është: si mundet ai të kalojë një numër të pafundëm pikash në një numër të fundëm kohe? Arsyeja pse ai do të kalojë një numur të pafundëm pikash është se, sipas konceptit pitagorian, çdo gjë është e ndashme; pra, distanca nga fillimi në fund të garës është e ndashme. Kështu që vrapuesi nuk mund të arrijë në fund të gares, pa arritur më parë pikën që është në gjysmën e rrugës; por, distanca nga fillimi tek gjysma e rrugës mund të ndahet gjithashtu për gjysmë, dhe ai duhet të arrijë më parë këtë pikë, që eshtë në një të katërtën e rrugës, përpara se të arrijë pikën në gjysmën e rrugës. Po kështu distanca midis fillimit dhe pikës, në një të katërtën e distancës, është e ndashme, dhe ky proces i ndarjes mund të shkojë në pafundësi, derisa ka diçka që mbetet: e cila gjithashtu është një njësi e ndashme. Atëherë, në qoftë se, vrapuesi nuk mund të arrijë një pikë pa arritur më parë në pikën e gjysmes së rrugës, dhe derisa ka një numur të pafundëm pikash, është e pamundur të kalohet ky numur pikash në një numur të fundëm kohe. Për këtë arsye, Zenoni konkludon se lëvizja nuk ekziston.

2. Akilidhe breshka. Në këtë shembull, Zenoni nuk paraqet ndonjë argument konstruktiv nga ana e tij, por thjesht provon se ku të çon premisa pitagoriane e njësive të shumta. Imagjinoni një garë midis Akilit të shpejtë dhe breshkës së ngadaltë, ku Akili është duke ndjekur breshkën. Duke qënë se Akili është sportist, ai e lejon breshkën të niset një start më përpara. Zenoni argumenton se Akili nuk mund t'ia kalojë kurrë breshkës, sepse ai gjithmonë duhet të arrijë në pikën në të cilën breshka e lë, kështu që logjikisht breshka do të jetë gjithmonë më përpara. Distanca midis Akilit dhe breshkës do të jetë gjithmonë e ndashme dhe, si në rastin e hipodromit, asnjë pikë nuk mund të arrihet pa u arritur më parë pika e mëparshme dhe, për pasojë, nuk do të kemi lëvizje. Akili, në supozimin tonë, nuk mundet kurrë ta kalojë breshkën. Ajo, që Zenoni mendon se ka provuar këtu, është se, megjithëse pitagorasit pretendojnë për realitetin e lëvizjes, teoria e tyre e pluralitetit të botës e bën të pamundur të menduarin e idesë së lëvizjes në një menyrë koherente.

3. Shigjeta. A lëviz shigjeta kur shigjetari godet shenjën? Këtu përsëri pitagorasit, të cilët kishin argumentuar realitetin e hapësirës dhe për rrjedhojë edhe ndashmërinë e saj, do të thoshin se shigjeta duhet të zërë një pozicion të caktuar në hapësirë. Por, që një shigjetë të zërë një vend në hapësirë të barabartë me gjatësinë e saj, është e njëjta gjë sikur të thuash se shigjeta është në qetësi. Derisa, shigjeta duhet gjithmonë të zerë një pozicion në hapësirë të barabartë me gjatësinë e saj, shigjeta duhet gjithmonë të jetë në qetësi. Për më tepër, derisa çdo sasi është e ndashme, hapësira, që zë shigjeta, është e pafundme dhe, si e tillë, mund të krahasohet me çdo gjë tjetër, ku në çdo rast çdo gjë duhet të jetë Një në vend të shumë. Pra, lëvizja është një iluzion.

4. Relativiteti i lëvizjes. Imagjinoni tre karroca me pasagjerë me gjatësi të barabartë, që janë vendosur paralelisht me njera-tjetrën, ku secila karrocë ka nga tetë dritare anash. Njëra karrocë ka qëndruar ndërsa dy të tjerat lëvizin në drejtime të kundërta me të njejtën shpejtësi.

A 12345678 A 12345678
B 87654321→ B 87654321
C ←12345678 C 12345678

Figura 1 Figura 2

Në figurën 1, karroca A ka qëndruar, ndërsa karrocat B dhe C lëvizin në drejtime të kundërta me të njejtën shpejtësi, derisa ato të arrijnë në pozicionet e treguara në figurën 2; pjesa e përparme e karrocës B do të kalojë katër dritare të karrocës A, ndërsa pjesa e përparme e karrocës C do të kalojë tetë dritare të karrocës B. Çdo dritare përfaqëson një njësi të distancës, dhe çdo njësi e tillë kalohet në njësi të barabartë të kohës. Derisa karroca B kalon vetëm katër dritare të karrocës A, ndërsa karroca C kalon tetë dritare të karrocës B, dhe derisa çdo dritare përfaqeson të njejtën njësi të kohës, del se katër njësi të distancës janë të barabarta me tetë njësi të distancës, gjë e cila është absurde. Cilatdo qofshin komplikimet e brendshme të këtij argumenti, pika kryesore e Zenonit është se lëvizja nuk ka një përcaktim të qartë, se ajo është një koncept relativ.

Në të gjitha këto argumente, Zenoni thjesht kundërsulmon kundërshtarët e Parmenidit, që i marrin seriozisht konceptet e tyre për një botë pluraliste, të një bote ku, për shembull, një vizë ose koha është e pandashme. Në vend që të provojë se bota është reale, Zenoni mendon se ai ka treguar se koncepti i një bote pluraliste të çon në absurditete dhe paradokse të pazgjidhshme. Ai përsërit tezën e eleatëve, se ndryshimi dhe lëvizja janë iluzione dhe se ekziston vetëm një qenie, e vazhdueshme, materiale dhe e palëvizshme. Megjithatë, këmbëngulja në kuptimin e zakonshëm të të parit të sendeve që realisht lëvizin dhe se me të vërtetë ndryshimi ekziston, çoi në lindjen e një përpjekjeje të re për tu marrë me problemin e Njëshit dhe të së tërës, dhe kjo përpjekje u gjet në filozofinë e Empedoklit.

JETËSHKRIMET – KURESHTI NGA JETA E ZENONIT

* Zenoni kur e hapi shkollën e tij çdo ditë mbushej me shumë studentë. Ai ishte shumë i ashpër me ta dhe kërkonte qetësi. Zenoni thoshte:
- Natyra na ka dhënë dy veshë dhe vetëm një gojë që të dëgjojmë shumë dhe të flasim pak.

* Një prej parimeve themelore të filozofisë se Zenonit ishte se, njeriu i nënshtrohej fatit të paracaktuar dhe të pashmangshëm. Një shërbëtor i tij vodhi dhe filozofi dha urdhër që ta rrihnin.
- Po unë jam i papërgjegjshëm, - kërkoi të shfajësohej shërbëtori, fati e do që unë të vjedh.
- Është e vërtetë, - u përgjigj Zenoni, - fati e do që ti të vjedhësh dhe po fati e do që ti të rrihesh mirë.

* E pyetën filozofin Zenon në se duhej të dashuronin njerëzit e ditur. - Për të bukurat do të na vinte shumë keq, - u përgjigj filozofi, - po të dashuroheshin vetëm nga budallenjtë.

* Ambasadorët e mbretit të Persisë, të ftuar një një banket po tregonin për zotësitë e tyre. Vetëm filozofi Zenon nuk tha asnjë fjalë. Atëhere ambasadorët i thanë:
- Por në qoftë se ti nuk thua asnjë fjalë, atëherë çdo t'i themi për ty mbretit tonë?
- I thoni, - u përgjigj Zenoni, - se keni parë një plak që dinte të heshtte mirë në tryezë.

* Zenoni filozofinë e vështirë dhe abstrakte të mësuesit e vërtetoi me aporitë e njohura të tij, kështuqë sa ishte gjallë, fitoi famë oratori të shkathët dhe mësuesi të talentuar. Sipas disa burimeve të pavërtetuara, u ngrit kundër tiranit Isarkut, dhe u kap, u torturua dhe u vra.

* Në aporitë e tij jashtëzakonisht spirituoze Zenoni, mjeshtër dhe "inisiator i dialektikës" (Hegeli), i cili të menduarit e pastër të shkollës elease e shndërroi në lëvizje të nocionit në vetvete, provoi, në realitet, jo vetëm kundërthëniet në njëmendësi por edhe në nocion, duke mos zgjidhur kurrë brenda të menduarit të tij abstrakt, dhe për këtë arsye Hegeli ka pasur të drejtë kur duke e krahasuar me Kantin, tha: "Antinomitë e Kantit nuk janë gjë tjetër veçse ajo që Zenoni e bëri këtu". Aporitë e Zenonit zbuluan disa kundërthënie në proceset e ndryshme, dhe mu me këtë fakt u vërtetua edhe dialektika e tyre e brendshme, të cilën ai ia atribuoi iluzionit subjektiv, opinionit mashtrues, joadekuatitetit të njohjes shqisore. 

ALEKSANDRI i Maqedonisë


ALEKSANDRI i Maqedonisë, Greq.: Ἀλέξανδρος ὁ Μέγας ose Μέγας Ἀλέξανδρος (356-323 p.e.r), strateg ushtarak dhë burrë shteti i shquar i lashtësisë, mbret i Maqedonisë. Aleksandri konsiderohet nga brezat pasardhës si pushtuesi legjendar i Perandorisë së Vjetër Perse (që përfshinte në atë kohë edhe Egjiptin), i cili përparoi, i shtyrë nga vrulli i tij i furishëm, deri në brigjete Indisë. Ai donte të shkonte deri në kufijtë e Tokës, e cila imagjinohej e sheshtë dhe e rrethuar nga lumi Oqean. Megjithëse vdiq shumë i ri, vetëm 33 vjeç, ai krijoi perandorinë më të madhe që ka njohur bota ndonjëherë.
Në vitin 334 para erës sonë, Aleksandri kaloi Helespontin (emri i vjetër i Dardaneleve) e Europës, shkoi drejt Azisë dhe bota ndryshoi përgjithmonë. Polisin (qytetin) grek e pasoi kozmopolisi: qytete sipas modelit grek u krijuan në të gjithë Orientin, madje, edhe vetë Greqia u bë kozmopolite. Një art i ri "helenist" (më humanist) zëvendësoi stilin klasik (më idealist).
Shumë legjenda janë thurur rreth këtij pushtuesi të ri dhe tërheqës. Thuhej se nëna e tij, Olimpia, kishte gjetur në djepin e foshnjës një gjarpër, shenjë e qartë e madhështisë së tij të ardhshme. Të dy, nënë e bir, janë përzier në vrasjen e babait të Aleksandrit, Filipit II, në prag të një martese që kërcënonte pozitën dhe pushtetin e tyre. Bysefali, kali i Aleksandrit, thotë Herodoti, iu dhurua kur ai ishte adoleshent, sepse hazdisur. Martesae Aleksandrit me Roksanën na është paraqitur si pasion dashurie, por ka shumë të ngjarë që ajo të ishte një aleancë politike. Pretendohet se ai e kishte formuar karakterin e tij sipas modelit të Akilit.
Jo vetëm në legjendë, por edhe realisht Aleksandri mbetet një nga udhëheqësit ushtarakë më të mëdhenj të historisë. Ai mposhti armikun më të vjetër të grekëve, Perandorinë Perse, dhe mbeti i pamundur në 10 vjet luftime, edhe pse ushtria e tij ishte gjithmonë më e vogël në numër se ajo e mbretit pers, Darit III. Strategjia e guximshme që vuri në jetë Aleksandri qëndronte në mbajtjen e ushtrisë me ushqimet që ajo mund të siguronte gjatë rrugës dhe jo duke u furnizuar nga prapavija; kjo i lejoi Aleksandrit të përparonte shumë shpejt. Mbreti i Madh i persëve nuk pati asnjëherë mundësi të mblidhte të gjitha forcat që dispononte dhe humbja e tij në betejën e Isysit i dha mundësi Aleksandrit të përfshinte edhe Persinë në perandorinë e vet.
Sipas persëve, Aleksandri është fajtor për djegien e Pallatit të Persepolit. Diodori i Sicilisë lë të kuptohet se ky veprim qe rezultati i një nate dehjeje dhe se nuk bëhej fjalë për një akt të paramenduar. Ndërsa Arrieni është i mendimit se djegia e Persepolit ishte një veprim i menduar mirë, si hakmarrje për shkatërrimin e Athinës nga persët në shekullin e 5-të.
Gjetjet arkeologjike tregojnë se djegia e Persepolit ishte një akt i paramenduar, sepse të gjitha sendet e lara në ar i patën hequr nga qyteti pak kohë përpara se ti vihej flaka qytetit. Shkatërrimi i këtij qyteti, që simbolizonte unitetin e mbretërisë perse, bënte pjesë në strategjinë e pushtimit të grekëve. Përsa kohë që qyteti ekzistoi, ai shërbeu si qendër ku mblidheshin kundërshtarë të regjimit të ri.
Aristoteli, mësuesi i shquar i Aleksandrit, i kishte mësuar atij se grekët qëndrojnë më lart se të gjithë popujt e tjerë, të cilët ai i quante "barbaroi" (barbarë). Ndërsa pushtuesi i ri kërkoi të impononte vizionin e tij të një bote të bashkuar. Në vend që ti trajtonte grekët si miq dhe jo-grekët si armiq, ai i zgjidhte njerëzit sipas meritës dhe kishte arritur deri aty sa të linte në postet e tyre edhe administratorë persë të Perandorisë Perse, tashmë të pushtuar prej tij. Mund të shtrohet pyetja nëse kjo politikë është një provë që tregon humanizmin dhe kulturën e Aleksandrit apo mungesën e interesit për administrimin praktik. Në fakt, maqedonasit nuk i vlerësonin përpjekjet për të krijuar një ushtri të përbërë nga batalione kozmopolite dhe, për më tepër, kur Aleksandri u përpoq ti detyronte ushtarët e tij të martoheshin me gra të vendeve të tjera, ai ndeshi në ngurrimin e tyre.
Vizioni kozmopolit i Aleksandrit dhe adoptimi prej tij i veshjeve dhe i zakoneve orientale bënë që disa grekë ta akuzonin se ai po çmendej dhe se e konsideronte veten perëndi. Mbretërit e hyjnizuar nuk ishin të rrallë në kulturat e tjera, por kjo ide ishte mjaft lënduese dhe tronditëse për grekët. Ndonëse ishte prijës, Aleksandri hidhej i pari në betejë, duke e vënë veten në rrezik shumë të madh, por asgjë nuk na lejon të dalin në përfundimin se ai ishte i çmendur. Aleksandri përpiqej të krijonte rreth personit të tij një legjendë. Ai kishte si model heronjtë e Homerit. Kur kërkoi të dënonte guvernatorin e Gazës, e tërhoqi atë pas karrocës së tij, siç kishte bërë Akili me Hektorin, pas fitores. Ndonjëherë i ndodhte të vepronte pa u menduar, nën pushtetin e pasionit. Në një çast zemërimi të shkaktuar nga pija, ai vrau mikun e tij Kleitos, por më vonë u pendua për këtë akt me po të njëjtin zemërim ndaj vetes.
Vdekja e parakohshme e Aleksandrit e bën të vështirë vlerësimin e rolit të tij si burrë shteti. Ai ishte ende duke zgjeruar perandorinë e tij, kur vdiq nga malarja. Asgjë nuk provon se ai kishte një plan të qartë për të qeverisur territoret e gjera që kishte pushtuar. Pas vdekjes së tij, perandoria u nda në tri provinca të mëdha, që administroheshin në mënyrë të veçantë. Kjo nuk do të thotë që ndikimi i Aleksandrit qe jetëshkurtër. Nga përzierja e kulturave greke dhe orientale lindi qytetërimi helenistik. Arkitektura u bë më e përpunuar dhe arti më humanist, duke paraqitur njerëz më pak të përkryer dhe duke shprehur shpesh dhimbjen. Në disa biblioteka, si, përshembull, në atë të Aleksandrisë, u mblodh dhe u klasifikua letërsia,që më vonë do të ndikonte te romakët.

JETËSHKRIMET – KURESHTI NGA JETA E ALAKSANDRIT TË MADH

* Aleksandri ishte ende fëmijë kur i thanë se babai i tij, Filipi i Maqedonisë, kishte fituar një betejë. Fëmija plot ambicie thirri:
- Po qe se baba i fiton të gjitha betejat, çfarë do të më mbetet mua për të bërë?

* Babai i Aleksandrit, Filipi i Maqedonisë, po ankohej për një plagë që kishte marrë në luftë. Ngaqë kishte dhimbje të madhe, ecte duke çaluar. Aleksandri atëherë i tha:
- Baba, nuk duhet të dëshpërohesh nga kjo plagë që në çdo hap të kujton lavdinë dhe trimërinë tënde.

* Përpara se të nisej për në Azi, Aristoteli i tha Aleksandrit të Madh që të priste për këtë ekspeditë sa të arrinte një moshë të rritur. Ashtu ai do të luftonte më me pjekuri.
- Kjo është e vërtetë, - iu përgjigj Aleksandri, - por nuk duhet harruar se në të njëjtën kohë do të humbisja vrullin rinor.

* Aleksandri në një takim me të dërguarit e Persisë, deshi të mësonte jo për pasurinë dhe jetën luksoze që bënte mbreti i tyre, por për qëndrimin që mbante dhe forcat e tij ushtarake. Të dërguarit e Darit i thanë mbretit të tyre kur u kthyen:
- Ju jeni i pasur, por Aleksandri do të bëhet i madh.

* Kur i thanë Aleksandrit të Madh se mbreti i Persisë, Dari, ishte duke përgatitur një ushtri shumë të madhe, ai u përgjigj:
- Ujku nuk e vret mendjen fare për të ditur nëse është apo nuk është e madhe kopeja që do të sulmojë.

* Kur nisi fushatën e Azisë, Aleksandri ua shpërndau gjithë pasurinë kapitenëve të ushtrisë së tij.
- Po për vete çfarë mbajte? - e pyeti njëri prej tyre. -Shpresën, - u përgjigj Aleksandri.

* Përpara betejës së Arbelës(beteja e Arbelës 331 p.e.s. qytet i Asirisë së lashtë,ku Aleksandri mundi Darin e III të Persisë), Dari i bëri të ditur Aleksandrit se, po të pranonte miqësinë me të, do t'i dhuronte gjysmën e mbretërisë së tij. Aleksandri e pyeti tregtarin Parmenion, që e mori vesh ofertën, se çfarë mendonte:
- Në qoftë se unë do të isha Aleksandër, do të pranoja - tha Parmenioni. - Edhe unë, - tha Aleksandri, - do të pranoja, në qoftë se do të isha Parmenion. Po unë jam mbret, nuk jam tregtar.

* Dari kishte mbledhur gjithë ushtrinë e tij pranë gytetit Arbela. Natën para betejës, Aleksandri bëri gjumë të thellë dhe në mëngjes gjeneralët mezi e zgjuan. Ndërkohë trupat persiane po afroheshin në kampin maqedonas.
-Po si është e mundur, - i thanë, - që t'i të flesh kaq i shkujdesur?
-Sepse më qetësoi shumë mbreti Dar, duke mbledhur të gjithë trupat e tij vetëm në një pikë. Kështu vetëm me një betejë mund t'i shkatërroj krejt.

* Gjenerali Polisperkonte e këshilloi Aleksandrin ta sulmonte Darin gjatë natës, sepse kështu do ta gjente në befasi dhe do ta shkatërronte lehtë.
- Nuk e kam zakon që t'i vjedh fitoret natën si hajdutët, - tha Aleksandri.

* Kur Aleksandri donte të kalonte lumin Idapse , iu mblodhën të gjitha rreziqet: një furtunë e tmerrshme me bubullima e rrufe, lumi tej për tej mbushur me ujë, ushtria e armikut e vendosur në pozicione dhe e pajisur me elefantë e mjete të tjera. Aleksandri i qetë dhe i kthjellët tha:
- Ja më në fund një betejë e denjë për mua.

* Aleksandri i Madh mori vesh se një prej ushtarëve kishte marrë emrin e tij. E thirri dhe i tha:
- Ti do të mbash emrin tim? Mbaje meqë të pëlqen, por mos harro se edhe në beteja e ke emrin Aleksandër.

* Një ditë oborrtarët ishin duke e nxitur kundër një njeriu që kishte folur për të. Aleksandri nuk donte në asnjë mënyrë të ndëshkonte atë njeri ndaj u tha:
- Të përgojohen mbretërit, kjo është një gjë e zakonshme. Edhe kur ata bëjnë mirë janë të detyruar të dëgjojnë fjalë të këqija.

* Një ditë Aleksandri i Madh për të shpërblyer filozofin, Ksenokrat, që e admironte, deshi t'i dhuronte njëqindmijë lira. Por filozofi i fyer në sedër nuk pranoi. Aleksandri i Madh e kuptoi se shkaku i mospranimit ishte kryelartësia e krenaria dhe duke u treguar këtë radhë më shumë filozof se filozofi i tha:
- Po si nuk ke ndonjë mik që të ketë nevojë për këtë shumë. Mua nuk më mjaftojnë thesaret për të shpërblyer miqtë e mi, kurse ti nuk di si të shpërndash midis miqve të tu vetëm njëqindmijë lira?

* E pyetën njëherë Aleksandrin se përse nderonte më shumë Aristotelin, mësuesin e tij, sesa babanë e vet?
- Sepse, - u përgjigj Aleksandri - mbreti Filip duke më dhënë jetën më zbriti nga qielli në tokë, ndërsa Aristoteli me mësimet e tij, më bëri të ngjitem nga toka në qiell.

* Një i ri maqedonas kishte sjellë në ballo një vajzë shumë të bukur. Aleksandri që ishte i pranishëm e vështroi dhe deshi ta bënte të vetën. Kur mori vesh se djaloshi që i rrinte pranë e dashuronte shumë dhe do të martohej me të, e mori më një anë dhe i tha:
Meqenëse e do kaq shumë këtë vajzë, merre dhe ik shpejt bashkë me të për t'i shpëtuar çdo rreziku.

* Kur Aleksandri i madh po qortonte një pirat për grabitjet që kishte bërë, ai iu përgjigj:
- Jam pirat sepse kam vetëm një anije. Po të kisha shumë, do të isha mbret.

* Kur kishte marrë një plagë në betejë, Aleksandri, iu drejtua oborrtarëve të tij duke u thënë:
- Vështroni mirë tani se çfarë duhet të mendojnë ata që për të më bërë lajka të neveritshme, shkojnë edhe thonë se unë jam veçse një njeri i zakonshëm i kësaj bote si edhe ju.

* Aleksandri u ndodh një herë në Athinë, ku donte të takonte Diogjenin. Shkoi për të vizituar filozofin e futur në fuçinë e tij, duke qënë i rrethuar nga e gjithë shpura e tij. Kur po qëndronte përballë, i tha se ç'mund të bënte për të.
- Të mos më zësh diellin, - i tha i indinjuar nga kjo përgjigje e pasjellshme, por Aleksandri gjithë admirim i tha:
- Në qoftë se unë nuk do të isha Aleksandër, do të doja të isha Diogjen.

* Përpara se të vdiste Aleksandri tha:- Po i lë perandorisë sime më të merituarit, por parashikoj që miqtë e mi do të bëjnë nderimet e fundit me armë në dorë kundër njëri-tjetrit.

* Kur Aleksandri ishte duke vdekur, njerëzit e familjes e pyetën se ku i kishte fshehur thesaret e tij. Aleksandri u përgjigj:
- Do t'i gjeni në kuletat e miqve të mi.


Adriani


Adriani, si Imperator Caesar Divi Traiani filius Traianus Hadrianus Augustus, dhe Divus Hadrianus, i njohur si Hadrian (Publius Aelius Hadrianus, 76-138), kishte dashuri për gjithçka që vinte nga Greqia. Mbretërimi i Adrianit ishte një nga periudhat më të qëndrueshme dhe më të mbara të Perandorisë Romake. Pa dyshim, ndihmesa e tij më e madhe ishte politika e kufijve. Duke braktisur politikën e pushtimit që kishin ndjekur paraardhësit e tij, ai punoi për konsolidimin dhe unifikimin e një perandorie shumë të madhe. Ai udhëtonte pa pushim për të kontrolluar fortifikimet dhe garnizonet.

Administrator i efektshëm, Adriani ndërmori riorganizimin e plotë të efektivave ushtarake dhe shpalli reforma administrative të rëndësishme. I pasionuar pas artit, letërsisë dhe arkitekturës, ai u akuzua nga aristokracia romake se shpenzonte shumë dhe se e donte në mënyrë të tepruar kulturën greke.

Adriani erdhi në pushtet si rrjedhim i veprimit të fundit të kushëririt të tij, perandorit Trajan, i cili e adoptoi atë si djalin e tij kur ishte në shtratin e vdekjes. Adriani e mësoi këtë lajm me anë të një letre, kur ishte guvernator i Sirisë. Sipas zhurmës së përhapur, autorja e vërtetë e letrës ishte Plotina, gruaja e Trajanit. Me gjithë aftësinë dhe shkathtësinë e tij, Adriani nuk e mori pushtetin pa vështirësi. Senati reagoi ndaj zhurmave që thonin se bëhej fjalë për një komplot, duke ekzekutuar menjëherë katër gjeneralë të Trajanit.

Adriani i dërgoi një letër Senatit, për t'i kërkuar falje që nuk ishte këshilluar me të, duke i dhënë siguri të plota se asnjë anëtar i Senatit nuk do të dënohej me vdekje pa u gjykuar në fillim nga perët e Senatit. Ai dërgoi në Romë mikun e vet besnik, Antinou, ndërkohë që vetë merrej personalisht me trazirat që shpërthyen në rajonin e Danubit.

Gjeneralët e kritikonin Adrianin se kishte braktisur politikën e pushtimit, të ndërmarrë nga Trajani në Armeni dhe Mesopotami, duke e zëvendësuar atë me nënshkrimin e traktateve të paqes. Adriani ndërmori një politikë paqesimi dhe konsolidimi dhe i caktoi ushtrisë një rol kryesisht mbrojtës. Ai filloi realizimin e një linje mbrojtjeje (lime) të përhershme në kufijtë. Atje ku relievi nuk siguronte pengesa natyrore, në rajonet që i nënshtroheshin presionit të vazhdueshëm të barbarëve, u ngritën fortifikata. Madje, edhe lumenjtë e rëndësishëm, si Rini dhe Danubi, u fortifikuan në vendet e pasigurta. Muri i famshëm i Adrianit, që shtrihej midis Anglisë dhe Skocisë, përbënte vetëm një pjesë të një programi të gjerë fortifikimesh.

Fortifikatat e Adrianit përforcoheshin nga patrulla ushtarësh të vendosur në kampe të përhershme. Strukturat e brendshme të ushtrisë u perfeksionuan dhe disiplina u bë më e rreptë. Ushtarë të përkohshëm, të cilëve u ishte mësuar përdorimi i armëve të rënda, ruanin në vazhdimësi postat kufitare, ndërkohë që legjionet qëndronin të pozicionuara në brendësi të kufirit. Në afërsi të këtyre bazave dhe fortifikatave filluan të formoheshin koloni civile. Adriani u jepte këtyre kolonive statusin e komunave dhe i nderonte shpesh me vizita të tij. Gjatë një mbretërimi pothuajse paqësor, atij iu desh të nënshtronte hebrenjtë, të cilët ngritën krye, kur ai themeloi një koloni pagane në Jeruzalem dhe u përpoq të ndalonte të bërit synet.

Adriani shpresonte që mbretërimi i tij të ishte një periudhë si ajo e Augustit dhe e shpalli këtë në monedhën e tij. Nën autoritetin e tij, perandoria arriti një nivel paqeje dhe stabiliteti, të cilat nuk i kishte provuar që prej kohës së Augustit. Adriani diti të ruante popullaritetin e tij në Romë duke organizuar lojëra cirku, me luftime gladiatorësh dhe me anë të reformave fiskale bujare, nga të cilat mund të përmendet anulimi i borxheve ndaj shtetit.

Dashuria e tij për arkitekturën shprehet plotësisht në tempujt e shumtë dhe në ndërtesat private, që u ndërtuan me urdhrin e tij në Athinën e dashur e, madje, edhe në Romë. Pa dyshim që veprat më të njohura të mbretërimit të tij janë Panteoni, Tempulli i Venusit dhe vila e tij e mrekullueshme e Tivolit. Zemërgjerësia e tij bëri që klasa senatoriale të mos e mbështeste.
Shkrimtari i krishterë Tertulieni e ka quajtur Adrianin omnium curiositatum explorator, eksplorues i gjithçkaje që është kurioze. Adriani udhëtonte në të gjithë perandorinë që të plotësonte dëshirën e tij për të mësuar. Ai kishte interesa të gjera dhe shumë talent që bashkonin tek ai shpirtin praktik të romakëve me zhdërvjelltësinë e mendjes së grekëve. Gjeneral i aftë, ai nuk sprapsej asnjëherë përpara ashpërsisë së jetës së kampit. Adriani ishte, gjithashtu, edhe një administrator i zoti. Për shkaktë edukimit grek, ai ishte i pasionuar pas artit, letërsisë, shkencës, gjë që ishte e rrallë te romakët. Ai themeloi Atheneumin e Romës, shkruante poema dhe këndonte. Talenti dhe cilësitë që ai kishte nuk mundën ta bënin atë të tërhiqte simpatinë e aristokracisë romake, e cila i hidhte poshtë me përbuzje këto aktivitete intelektuale dhe i konsideronte si jo të denja për një romak të vërtetë.

Për ta fyer, Adrianit i vunë nofkën "Greku". Arsyeja e vënies së kësaj nofke ishte dashuria e tij për kulturën greke, por, gjithashtu, edhe ajo që romakët e konsideronin si "sensualitetin e tij të tepruar". A nuk kishte qarë ai si një grua, kur, i rrëmbyer nga Nili, vdiq i preferuari i tij Antinou? Adriani e hyjnizoi atë dhe themeloi në vendin e vdekjes së tij një qytet, të cilin e quajti Antinoe. Monedha e Mantinesë, ku Antinou kishte një tempull, u stampua me portretin e tij. Ende ekzistojnë shumë buste të këtij djali të ri, me tipare të ëmbla dhe shumë i bukur.


JETËSHKRIMET – KURESHTI NGA JETA E ADRIANIT

* Meqenëse ishte admirues i zjarrtë i kulturës greke, Adriani iu fut njohjes së mistereve të Eleusisit, ashtu siç kishte bërë edhe Augusti përpara tij. Këto liturgji të fshehta, prej të cilave më e njohura është kulti i Demeterit në Eleusis, u dhuronin atyre që njiheshin me këto mistere (mistëve) një përvojë fetare individuale, që mungonte në fenë zyrtare. Ato premtonin jetën e amshuar dhe lumturinë pas vdekjes. Ata që njiheshin me misteret betoheshin se do ta ruanin sekretin, kështu që ne dimë pak gjëra mbi ritet që zhvilloheshin në Telesterion ose salla e mësimit. Kandidati recitonte formula dhe përjetonte një lloj zbulimi pasi pinte një pije të shenjtë. Një himn i Demeterit vendos një lidhje ndërmjet origjinës së Mistereve dhe legjendës së perëndeshës së të korrave, që niset në kërkim të vajzës së saj, Kore, të rrëmbyer në mënyrë të mistershme.*

----------


## EuroStar1

Ju lutem mos e prishni temen me komente pa vlere dhe do ju ftoja te sillni nga ana juaj te tjera postime per filozofet me te medhej te kohrave.

Pershendetje

----------


## H.A.M

Keta filozof kan egzistuar ne kohen kur kan egzistuar nga 30 zotera, dhe kjo i shtyre drejt ateizmit. Po te ishin gjall pas ardhjes ne shprehje te fese katolike dhe sidomos asaj islame me siguri qe nuk do ishin ateist. 
Me shum do te me intersonin te dija per filozofet qe kan jetuar me von dhe qe kan qene ateist.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Keta filozof kan egzistuar ne kohen* kur kan egzistuar nga 30 zotera*, dhe kjo i shtyre drejt ateizmit. Po te ishin gjall pas ardhjes ne shprehje te fese katolike dhe sidomos asaj islame me siguri qe nuk do ishin ateist. 
> Me shum do te me intersonin te dija per filozofet qe kan jetuar me von dhe qe kan qene ateist.


Po mire, ato 29 Zotat qe nuk jan me, nga se vdiqen ? Po ky i fundit kur do vdese ?

Ju kerkova me mirsjellje te mos e prishni temen me postime te pavlera ... Nese keni ndonje postim per filozofet mire, ne te kundert, kurseni komentet

Pershendetje

----------


## Marduk

Eurostari e ka mir se ketu s'ka t'bej pune Zoti, por edhe nese ka te beje pune Zoti mendoni ne menyren Estetike, Etike, Filozofike, Fizike, Ontologjike, Biologjike. Sepse ne Filozofi dhe termnet e ndryshme besomi Zoti shume ma pak permendet e kjo tregon faktin me te rendesishem se nuk vjen gjithcka prej Zotit, sepse me ardh gjithcka prej Zotit atehere ky Zot kufizohet dhe nje ashtu e din gjithcka cka ndodh, nje ashtu e din edhe te ardhmen sa qe pastaj as e ardhmja s'ka efekt sepse ai e din. Atehere s'ka efekt, s'ka efekt as koha, as hapesira, as njeriu, as besimi. Sepse kto kan t'bejne me Gjithckajen dhe kur o Gjithcka dmth eshte Perfekte, e kur eshte Perfekete atehere per cfar ekziston Kozmosi dhe Njeriu? Pra ju kisha lute lexoni keta Filozof me thellesi te mendimit sepse jane disa gjera se s'kan t'bejn gjithcka me Zotin. Mos i humbi turit me lexu veq Emrin e Krishtit dhe t'Allahut sepse s'perfundon me keta dy gjithcka, por fillon me kta gjithcka, atehere mendoni, kur mendoni mundeni edhe me besu, kur s'mendoni s'ki Ekzistenc o dajkusha se t'hup gjithcka ne jete qe ke ate te te menduarit.

Une keto shkrime s'i kam lexu ende por jam tu i lexu dhe qe ke ksi shkrime Eurostar te kisha lut posotoj qe te jen te vlerfshme per te gjithe.

Me t'mira burra  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## EuroStar1

*Charles Sanders Peirce*

*Charles Sanders Peirce, filozof amerikan, që në fillim u muer me kimi, fizikë, matematikë dhe astronomie dhe vetëm më vonë ju dha filozofisë dhe logjikës, (ndaras nga Frege) zbuloi kantifikatorët. Punimet e tia i botoi në përmbledhjen Collected Papers duke filluar nga viti 1931. Përndryshe njihet më së shumti si themelues i pragmatizmit që e shtjellon në artikullin e vitit 1882, « Si t'i qartësojmë idetë tona ». Është nismëtar dhe themelues i semiotikës ku i klasifikon ikonat, shenjat dhe indicionet.

Jeta

Në fillim e quajtën talent i rrallë, dhe koshient për talentin që kish. Megjithate, nuk arrijti asnjëherë të emërohet mësimdhënës univerziteti. Pavarësia nga çdo lloj sheme e jetës amerikane të kohës se vet, nuk i përgjigjej moralit që mbretëronte, paranoja që e përcjellte gjatë jetës (disa thonë e arsyeshme) si dhe besimet inortodokse e shëndruan në të padëshiruashëm në qarqet univerizitare. Gjatë 30 vjetë, punoi si laborant kurse 26 vitet e fundit i kaloi me gruan e tij të dytë krejtësisht i varfur në një fermë në Pennsylvani, ku fitonte kohë pas kohe disa qindarka për të mbijetuar, e kjo, nga konferenca që i  organizontepër të miku i tij James si dhe nga ndonjë artikull që botonte kohëpaskohe.

Vepra

Punimet e tij u botuan shum pak gjatë jetës së tij por vet vepra është shum e madhe; qindra mijë faqe në dorëshkrim që mbetën gjatë kohë në errësirë. Për fat të keq, nuk arrijti të kompletoj sintezën e filozofisë së tij. Vdiq më 1914 në Milford

Pragmatizmi

Pragmatizmi është tema kyqe në veprën e Peirce që shqyrton në « Si t'i qartësojmë idetë tona ». « Pragmatizmi -thot - është të konsiderosh cilat janë efektet praktike që na mendojmë se mund të jenë të prodhuara nga objekti i konceptit tonë. Konceptimi i të gjitha efekteve është koncepti i plotë i objektit ». Pragmatizmi pra është filozofi e sinjifikimit ku koncepti definohet nga përgjithëshmëria e efekteve praktike. Kur dy koncepte me emërtime të ndryshme përbëjne efektet e njëjta praktike, formojnë një koncept; kur dy koncepte kanë të njëjtin emër por kanë efekte të ndryshme, na kemi dy koncepte të ndryshme. Një koncept sjell një besim (bindje) mbi të. Bindja është një zakonshmëri mentale që udhëheq akcionin. Nga këtu edhe teksti tjetër i Peirce ku spjegon këtë gjendje, « Si të fiksojmë bindjen ».

Metafizika

Në veprën e tij, Peirce, refuzon çdo lloj* «metafizike ontologjike nga e kaluara» ku mendohet se bota spjegohet pavarësisht nga eksperienca dhe intelligenca empirike. Për Peirce, çdo egzistence është duale sepse përbëhet nga akcioni dhe reakcioni. Gjithësia është proces i pafund, i bazuar në ligje por megjithate është diçka evolutive. Këtë koncept ai e quan tychisme.

Semiotika ose teoria e arsyes

Mendimet vijnë nga shenjat. Shenja është një treshe: prezentimi (objekti i meditimit), objekti vet është i dyti, pra ajo që egziston dhe mbi të cilën flasim, e e treta është virtyti i asaj (i objektit) që interpretojmë. Kjo është vetëm një raport i parë bazë sepse çdo interpretim ngjalle spjegime dhe ide të reja dhe kështu në pafund. Peirce merr shembull qenin. Fjala qen paraqet diçka, objekti është ajo që përcakton kjo fjalë kurse interpretimi i parë është koncepti « qen ». Por me kaq procesi semiotik nuk ka marr fund sepse duke filluar nga këtu na ndajmë në tru atë c'është qeni, por kjo ngjallë interpretime të reja mbi këtë gjer në pambarim.

Ndikimi i Pierce

Është parardhës i Karl popper. Ndikoi drejtpërsëdrejti mbi Wiliam James dhe John Dewey si dhe nbi Quinee, Hilary Putnam, Umberto Eco, dhe John Deely. Konsiderohet Aristoteli i Amerikës për shkak të analitikës dhe njohurive enciklopedike që pati. Gjatë jetës që shum pak i kuptuar.

*

----------


## EuroStar1

*ARKIMEDI   


Arkimedi  jetoi rreth viteve (287 p.e.s. - 212 p.e.s. qe në matematikan, fizikan, inxhinier, astronom dhe filozof i lashtë . Mendohet nga disa historianë e matematikanë të jetë matematikani më i madh i lashtësisë. Carl Friedrich Gauss (Karl Frederik Gaus) e mendonte atë si një nga tre më të mëdhenjtë, që kanë jetuar ndonjëherë

Arkimedi u bë i njohur pasi mori pjesë në mbrojtjen e Sirakuzës kundër rrethimit romak në Luftën e Dytë Punike. Ka të ngjarë që ai i zmbrapsi romakët me makineritë e tij të luftës të përpiluara me dorën e tij. Thuhet se ai ka mundur të lëvizë një anije të madhe gjithsej me ekipazh dhe ngarkesë vetëm me një litar. Mendohet të ketë zbuluar parimin e dendësisë dhe pluskimit, i njohur edhe si "Parimi i Arkimedit" që sipas gojëdhënës e zbuloi ndërsa ai po lahej në një vaskë (doli jashë nëpër rrugë duke bërtitur "Eureka (evrika)" - (E gjeta)). Atij i mvishet edhe shpikja e odometrit gjatë Luftës së Parë Punike. Një nga shpikjet e tij të përdorura për mbrojtje ushtarake të Sirakuzës kundër pushtimit romak ishte grremçi i Arkimedit.
Dërguar nga V. Batalaku
Arkimedi u vra nga një ushtar romak në plaçkitjen e Sirakuzës gjatë Luftë së Dytë Punike megjithëse urdhëri i [Marçelusit] ishte që ai të mos lëndohej. Grekët thonë se u vra ndërsa vizatonte një ekuacion në rërë: i zhytur në punën e tij dhe i padurimtë nga ndërprerja e ushtarit, thuhet se tha fjalët e tij të fundit të famshme para se të therej nga ushtari romak: "??  (Mos mi trazo rrathët). Kjo histori tregohet që të vihet në pah mendja e lartë greke me dorën-vrasëse romake. Megjithkëtë duhet të shënohet se Arkimedi shkatërroi me makineritë e tij luftarake një pjesë të mirë të fuqisë pushtuese romake, kështu që vdekja e tij mund të ketë qënë një ndëshkim.

JETËSHKRIMET – KURESHTI NGA JETA E ARKIMEDIT

* Romakët u futën në Sirakuzë papritur e pakujtuar. Arkimedi ishte në atë kohë aq i zhytur në mendime për zgjidhjen e një problemi gjeometrik sa që nuk po merrte vesh asgjë. Një ushtar u fut në shtëpinë e tij dhe me shpatë zhveshur në dorë shkoi deri në dhomën ku po punonte. Arkimedi iu lut ta linte të qetë deri sa të kryente veprimet që kishte në dorë. Pastaj u zhyt prapë në punë pa u kujtuar fare për ushtarin që i rrinte në këmbë. Kurse ai, pasi e kishte ngacmuar disa herë që të ngrihej, e humbi durimin dhe e shpoi me shpatë.

* Thuhet se Arkmedi parandaloi një sulm romak mbi Sirakuzën duke përdorur një grumbull të madh pasqyrash (përflitet të kenë qenë mburoja të pastruara shumë mirë) që pasqyronin dritën e diellit dhe të cilat shkaktuan që anijet të merrnin zjarr.*


*Voltaire 

François Marie Arouet i quajtur Voltaire (1694-1778), është figura që mishërohet me tërë madhështinë e saj në qindvjeçarin e Dritërave ("Ndriçuesit"). I quajtur gjithashtu « qindvjeçari i Voltaire-it ». Nxënës i shkëlqyer në retorikë dhe në filozofi pranë kolegjit të Clemont-it (Louis-le-Grand), ndoqi gjithashtu mësimin pranë Jansenistëve (Janséniste) në të cilin sekt edhe u konvertua më vonë.
Goditja therëse dhe e gjallërishme me ngjyrosje të pashoqe, sa që ca skeptik mes të cilëve edhe Friedrich von Schiller (1759-1805) indinjoheshin për shkak të mungesës së thellësisë Voltaire përgjigjej gjithëmonë me urtësi se qëllimi i tij ishte theshtimi i veprave të veta kështuqë çdokush i ka pranë dore dhe jo të përdorë një gjuhë të ditur në shërbim të një pakice. Luftoi në favor të shum shkaqeve që janë pjesë e përsëritur në plejadën e veprave të tij.
Më së pari feja ose më mirë të themi fanatizmi fetar. Formula e famshme se « duhet shtypur poshtërsinë » është pamflet kundër jotolerancës dhe errësisë fetare. Nga këtu « Letrat filozofike » (Lettres philosophiques (1734), « Zemërdëlirë » (Candide (1759), « Zadig » Zadig (1748), « Fanatizmi ose Profeti Muhammed » (Le Fanatisme ou Mahomet le prophète (1741), dhe Traktat mbi tolerancën me rastin e vdekjes së Jean Calas-it (Traité sur la tolérance à l'occasion de la mort de Jean Calas (1763) themi se janë një model ideal i formulës së përmendur më parë.
Mëtej, përhapja e diturisë qe poashtu «fushëbetejë » e tij: Veprat si « Fjalori filozofik » (Dictionnaire philosophique (1764), « Rreziku i tmerrshëm i leximit » (De l’horrible danger de la lecture (1765), e poashtu edhe kontributi i tij dhënë « Enciklopedisë » (Encyclopédie (1751-1772) e karakterizojnë qartë luftën e tij për arsimim.
Më në fund, beteja e tij kundër kartesianizmit, mbrojtja e newtonizmit dhe empirizmit të tij: për Voltaire-in, të kuptuarit (gjykuarit) vjente vetëm nga vënja në relacion të ndjenjave tona e jo nga dituria që e kemi të lindur e që Zoti ia paska dhënë njeriut që të mundeshka të zbuloj diturinënëpërmjet të ushtruarit permanent të mendimittë këthyer nga brëndia (Descartes). Për Voltaire-in, Zoti ka rregulluar këtë botë duke na lënë gjykimin e lirë, por që megjithatë, ai kontrollon vullnetin tonë. Duke druajtur materializmit ateist të cilin e kualifikonte si të rrezikshëm, afirmonte vehten si besimtar i plotë.
Do të përfundoj këtë jetëshkrim që vetëm mund të përshkoj gjërësinë e veprës së tij me këtë formulim që rezymon mendimin voltairian: « Në një Republikë të denjë për emrin që mban, liria e publikimit së mendimeve të veta është e drejtë natyrore e qytetarit ».*

----------


## EuroStar1

*Xhordano Bruno (1548 – 1600)*

*Jeta e tije*


*Mendimtari i djegur i gjallë mbi turrën e druve kishte përgatitur një projekt për paqen mes besimeve
"Nga Roma, më 19 shkurt 1600... Të enjten u dogj i gjallë mbi turrën e druve në Fushën e Luleve murgu i Shën Dominikut nga Nola, heretiku i betuar me gjuhën therëse për shkak të fjalëve që thoshte, pa pranuar t‘u vinte veshin atyre që thoshin të tjerët pas 12 vitesh dënim në burgun S. Officio, nga i cili u lirua një herë".

Është një ndër dokumentet mjaft të rrallë të kohës që përshkruajnë në njëfarë mënyre djegien mbi turrën e druve të filozofit të madh Xhordano Bruno. Mendimtari u dogj i gjallë në sheshin e quajtur "Fusha e Luleve" më 17 shkurt të vitit 1600. Në krye të Romës në atë kohë ishte Papa Klementi VIII (1592-1605), një klerik me origjinë fiorentine, mjaft i dyzuar ndaj protestantizmit. Së pari u shqua për masa mjaft të ashpra represive mbi të gjithë ata që përqafonin idetë që kishin të bënin me ndryshimin e kishës katolike, por nga ana tjetër, falë nuhatjes së fortë politike në vitin 1958, pranoi të njihte zyrtarisht si mbret të Francës Erikun IV të Burbonëve, e bashkë me të -duhet thënë se jo pa vështirësi- edhe ediktin e Nantës, ose me fjalë të tjera ediktin që lejonte protestantizmin kalvinist në Francë. Viti jubilar 1600 përfaqëson edhe kulmin e suksesit të tij si Papë dhe Roma e asokohe, ku u dogj i gjallë Xhordano Bruno, ishte një qytet i ndritshëm, ku ngrihej madhështore kupola e Shën Pjetrit e ndërtuar nga skulptori gjenial Mikelanxhelo, një qytet ku vërshojnë papushim turma pelegrinësh, të cilët vizitojnë kishat e saj për të shtënë në dorë indulgjencat e famshme (sipas protestantëve një ndër padrejtësitë më të mëdha që bënte kisha katolike ishte pikërisht shitja e indulgjencave, falja e mëkateve kundrejt pagesës. Për Martin Luterin, njeriu i parë që foli zyrtarisht për reformimin e kishës, falja ishte atribut vetëm i Zotit dhe jo i klerikëve të saj). Faljet e bëra gjatë këtij viti jubilar nuk preknin administrimin e përditshëm të gjyqësorit. Ekzekutimet kapitale, qoftë të kriminelëve, qoftë të heretikëve, vazhduan të kryheshin pa asnjë ndërprerje edhe gjatë jubileut. Roma e atij viti ishte një teatër ku gërshetoheshin festimet e ceremonitë fetare me turrat e druve e masat represive që ndërmerrte kisha katolike kundër reformës së kërkuar me aq forcë nga protestantët.

Ekzekutimet me vdekje në Romën e vitit 1600 ishin ngjarje më se normale, diçka që ndodhte rëndom, në mos ritual që përsëritej përditë, një eveniment ku njerëzit shkonin në të njëjtën mënyrë siç mund të shkohej për të ndjekur një shfaqje artistike.

Në burgjet e kishës, që nga gjysma e viteve 1500, heretikët e dënuar duhej t‘i nënshtroheshin aktit të famshëm të besimit të quajtur "autodafè", ose e thënë ndryshe pranimi në publik i herezisë së tyre. Të dënuarit nxirreshin përpara turmës së sehirxhinjve me veshjet e burgut dhe recitonin një formulë ku pranonin herezitë. Vetëm pas këtij akti dhe pranimit zyrtar të gabimeve të tyre, mund të dëgjonin edhe dënimin e lëshuar nga gjykata.

Jo të gjithë ata që gjykoheshin nën akuzën e herezisë dënoheshin me vdekje (në periudhën e represionit më të egër përqindja e tyre nuk e kaloi shifrën 20%). Ata që gjykoheshin si të tillë, heretikët që nuk pranonin të pendoheshin apo ata që e përsërisnin mëkatin e herezisë ose edhe raste të tjera të rënda, u dorëzoheshin strukturave që merreshin me ekzekutimin e tyre. Në fakt, në teori kisha nuk mund të derdhte gjak; që këtu merrte jetë edhe formula hipokrite që përdoreshin për të dërguar të dënuarit në duart e xhelatëve, të cilat u përdorën edhe në rastin e Xhordano Brunos: "Kështu po të lëmë në duart e imzot Guvernatorit të Romës, të pranishëm këtu, për të të dënuar mbi fajet e tua, por nga ana tjetër duke u lutur që dënimi ndaj personit tënd të mos jetë shumë i ashpër, që të mos bartë mbi vete rrezik vdekjeje apo gjymtimi...".

Por kush ishte Xhordano Bruno? Ishte padyshim një filozof me famë në të gjithë Evropën, mjaft i vetëdijshëm për fuqinë që bartte dhe fshihte brenda tij mendimi. Por si ka mundësi që në vitin 1952 i dha fund pelegrinazhit që kishte ndërmarrë prej vitesh dhe u ndal në Venecia, praktikisht duke u dorëzuar me vullnetin e tij në duart e inkuizicionit? Sipas studiuesve më në zë të figurës së Xhordano Brunos, mes planeve të mendimtarit ishte edhe një projekt politiko-fetar, i cili synonte të vendoste në Evropë një paqe fetare të bazuar në vendosjen e një feje të vetme në të gjithë Evropën. Por cila duhet të ishte ajo fe?

Për Brunon, i cili asokohe kishte gjetur strehim në Gjermaninë protestante, kjo fe nuk mund të ishte protestantizmi. Në rast se në një çast të parë vërtet kishte menduar t‘i zbatonte projektet e tij nën hijen e protestantizmit, ishin të shumta motive teologjike dhe filozofike që e vinin ndesh me luterianët e kalvinistët, në radhë të parë për shkak të doktrinës së justifikimit të besimit, siç dëshmojnë edhe dokumentet e shkruara nga ai vetë, të shqyrtuara përgjatë akteve gjyqësore. Kështu pra, ky bashkim nuk mund të bëhej në një fe tjetër, përveç asaj katolike, por për mendimtarin ky katolicizëm i ri duhej të kishte shumë pak gjëra të përbashkëta me atë të atëhershmin: bëhej fjalë për një katolicizëm të reformuar në një optikë politike që nuk shihte përballjen, por që hidhte një ide të ngjashme me atë të "rrugës së tretë" për zgjidhjen e konfliktit mes katolikëve e protestantëve.

Bruno ishte i bindur se ngjarjet po rridhnin në mënyrë shumë të favorshme për të, se mund të kthehej dhe mund të merrte në Romë një rol politik të dorës së parë, ndoshta edhe si këshilltar i Papës. Por ishte paraprirë në këtë iluzion nga një tjetër personazh mjaft i ngjashëm me atë vetë, Françesko Puçi, edhe ky pre e një utopie të tillë pajtuese, i gënjyer nga bindja se do të gëzonte mbështetjen e plotë të Papës Klementi VIII. Puçi fillimisht ishte kalvinist i flaktë, më pas iu kthye sërish katolicizmit, por me nota mjaft të forta herezie. U kthye në Romë në vitin 1954, ku u mbyll menjëherë në burgjet e inkuizicionit (ku njohu Kampanelën, por jo Brunon) për t‘u dënuar më pas me prerje koke e me djegie në vitin 1957.

Siç dihet mirë nga të gjithë, Bruno nuk pati fat më të mirë. Në shtator të vitit 1959 gjykata i kërkoi ndryshimin e pozicioneve. Në rast se do të kishte pranuar ta bënte këtë me siguri nuk do dënohej me vdekje (duke qenë se nuk ishte dënuar më parë për krime të kësaj natyre). E shumta do të dërgohej deri në fund të jetës në ndonjë manastir, ku me shumë gjasa mund edhe të lejohej të vazhdonte të shkruante. Në rast se nuk do të pranonte të hiqte dorë nga idetë e tij, merrej me mend lehtë se do të përfundonte në duart e xhelatëve. Në fakt gjithçka donte të arrinte gjykata ishte dorëzimi i tij, që do të thoshte fitoren e së vërtetës mbi të gabuarën, të besimit mbi herezinë. Pa pendesë, gjykata ishte e mposhtur.

Por Xhordano Bruno, pas disa hezitimesh, refuzoi të hiqte dorë nga idetë e tij dhe mëngjesin e 17 shkurtit të vitit 1600 u ngjit mbi turrën e druve në sheshin "Fusha e Luleve".



XHORDANO BRUNO FILOZOFI I HARRUAR

Megjithëse pjesën më të madhe të jetës e kaloi në vende të huaja, u kthye në vendlindje në fund të udhëtimeve të gjata dhe gjatë gjithë aktivitetit si mendimtar shkroi 20 libra. U largua nga shkolla, nga qyteti dhe në fund dhe nga vendi për të gjetur mes të huajve atë integritet intelektual që nuk mund ta gjente në vendlindje. Është një fakt mjaft interesant që shumë pranë shekullit XVI një njeri i kufizuar nga të gjitha drejtimet prej traditës klerikale, arrin të krijojë atë që mund të quhet një vëzhgim filozofik mbi botën, në të cilën sapo kishin nisur të lulëzonin shkencat. Bruno jetoi në një periudhë kur filozofia ndahej me forcë nga shkenca.

Një ekzaminim i detajuar i trashëgimisë filozofike të Brunos zbulon një figurë mjaft komplekse të ndikuar nga prirjet e ndryshme intelektuale të kohës, në një periudhë në të cilën shkenca moderne sapo kishte nisur të shfaqej. Polemikat e tij entuziaste fituan admirimin e mendimtarëve më në zë të asaj periudhe, por njëherësh edhe mërinë e kishës katolike, autoriteti i së cilës po lëkundej fort për shkak të një serie sulmesh të kësaj natyre. Bruno lindi në Nola të Napolit në vitin 1548, në agimin e revolucionit astronomik, flamuri i të cilit mbahej nga Koperniku. Sipas tij, jo Toka, por Dielli ishte në qendër të një universi që kishte një fund dhe të gjithë planetët silleshin përreth tij. Sistemi i Kopernikut sfidonte jo vetëm pikëpamjet kozmologjike të kishës, por edhe hierarkinë e ngurtë sociale të feudalizmit. Këndvështrimet e mëparshme mbi natyrën e universit me Tokën në qendër shërbenin veç për të përforcuar rregullin e ngurtë feudal që shihte shërbyesit të vërtiteshin rreth një Pape që përbënte edhe qendrën e tyre të gravitetit. Rreziku që përmbante në vete teoria e Kopernikut kishte të bënte me faktin se në rast se cenohej pagabueshmëria e kishës, mund të sfidohej edhe pozicionimi social i njerëzve në raport me të. Kisha në atë kohë goditej fort nga të gjitha krahët. Në vitin 1517 Martin Luteri kishte gozhduar të famshmet 95 teza në derën e një kishe të Gjermanisë, të cilat denonconin praktikat e kishës katolike romane, si shpërthim i reformës protestante që përfshiu më pas gjithë Evropën. Vatikani u përgjigj me një kundërsulm të ashpër "Kundër Reforma" mbi të gjithë ata që sfidonin doktrinën katolike. Në vitin 1542 u instalua edhe inkuizicioni i shenjtë që duhej të bindte me forcë këdo të hiqte dorë nga çdo lloj doktrine që binte ndesh me ato të kishës. Bruno u shfaq në një botë ku gjërat prej kohësh ishin mjaft të trazuara. Në vitin 1573 hyri në një manastir dominikan, ku ra në sy të autoriteteve kishtare për këndvështrimet e tij mjaft liberale. Gjatë studimeve, përveç punëve të filozofëve të lashtë grekë, tregoi mjaft interes edhe ndaj mendimtarëve modernë evropianë. Në fakt, pikërisht në këtë periudhë u njoh edhe me veprën e Kopernikut, e cila la shenjë mjaft të fortë në të gjithë jetën e tij. Nga Urdhri Domenikan u shkëput në vitin 1576, pasi u zbulua që lexonte tekstet e filozofit humanist holandez Erazmus, duke arritur kështu të largohej përpara se të denoncohej nga autoritetet kishtare. Pas kësaj, për vite me radhë mrekulloi gjithë Evropën me diskutimet e tij dhe duke publikuar idetë filozofike. Pas tri vitesh qëndrimi në Itali u zhvendos në Gjenevë, e cila në atë kohë dominohej nga protestantët e udhëhequr nga Kalvini. Shumë shpejt u përfshi në një konflikt me autoritetet akademike të qytetit, pasi publikoi një pamflet ku tregohej se si një profesor filozofie kishte bërë 20 gabime në një lekturë të vetme. U burgos nga autoritetet kalviniste dhe u la i lirë vetëm pasi tërhoqi ofezën publike. 26 vite më parë kalvinistët kishin djegur të gjallë në turrën e druve Servetusin, një mjek dhe mendimtar spanjoll, pikërisht për shkak të pikëpamjeve të tij shkencore. Më pas Bruno udhëtoi në Tuluzë të Francës, ku dha mësime mbi "de Anima" të Aristotelit, si dhe shkroi një libër mbi mënyrat për të stërvitur kujtesën. Në vitin 1581 mbërriti në Paris, ku tërhoqi vëmendjen e Mbretit Henriku III, i cili kishte mbetur gojëhapur nga kujtesa e jashtëzakonshme e mendimtarit italian. Mbreti i siguroi një vend në "College de France", pasi Brunos iu ndalua hyrja në Sorbonë nga autoritetet kishtare. Dy vite më pas u detyra të linte Francën dhe të udhëtonte drejt Anglisë, ku do të qëndronte për tri vite, të cilat do të ishin edhe më të shlyerat e më të frytshmet e gjithë jetës së tij. Aty gjeti një shoqëri mjaft të hapur ndaj ideve që vinin nga Italia, ku jetonte edhe një komunitet të dëbuarish italianë mjaft i konsiderueshëm. Shumë prej pjesëtarëve të këtij komuniteti ishin larguar nga vend-lindja për t‘u shpëtuar persekutimeve për shkak të ideve filozofike dhe teologjike mjaft të avancuara që kishin përqafuar. Bruno pati biseda të gjata me Mbretëreshën Elisabeta I, së cilës i pëlqente shumë të diskutonte mbi problemet e filozofisë në gjuhën italiane. Shumë shpejt rreth tij u mblodhën një numër i madh intelektualësh, të cilët gjithashtu përqafonin idetë e avancuara të kohës. Në Angli Bruno publikoi gjashtë libra, që të gjithë në italisht, duke përpunuar për herë të parë në tërësinë e saj të gjithë doktrinën e tij politike. Do të ishte ai i pari ndër të gjithë filozofët që do të arrinte t‘i diskutonte problemet shkencore dhe filozofike në gjuhën e vendlindjes. Por, për kishën katolike thjesht akti i publikimit në italisht përbënte një sfidë të drejtpërdrejtë ndaj saj, duke qenë se sipas saj gjuha në të cilën duheshin mbajtur diskutimet intelektuale ishte latinishtja, gjë që limitonte ndjeshëm përhapjen gjerësisht të ideve. Aq frikë kishin botuesit e Brunos, sa askush nuk guxoi ta identifikonte veten në tekstet e botuara.* 


*Galileo Galilei* 

*Më 13 shkurt 1633, filozofi italian, astronomi dhe matematicieni Galileo Galilei arriti në Romë për tu ballafaquar me akuzat për herezi, për mbrojten që ai i kishte bërë teorisë së Kopernikut, që konkludonte se Toka rrotullohej rreth Diellit. Galileo u akuzua zyrtarisht nga Inkuizicioni në prill të atij viti dhe pranoi akuzën në shkëmbim të një dënimi më të butë. I vendosur përfundimisht në arrest shtëpie nga Papa Urbani VIII, Galileo kaloi pjesën e mbetur të jetës ne vilën e tij në Arcetri, pranë Firences, para se të vdiste më 8 janar 1642.

Galileo Galilei, djali i një muzikanti, u lind më 15 shkurt 1564, në Piza, Itali. Ai hyri në Universitetin e Pizës për të studiuar mjekesi, por e ndëroi degën dhe u fokusua në filozofi e matematikë. Më 1589 ai u bë profesor në Piza për disa vite, gjatë të cilave demonstroi se shpejtësia e rënies së objekteve nuk ishte në proporcion me peshën e tyre, sic Aristoteli kishte argumentuar. Sipas disa raporteve, Galileo e realizoi kërkimin e tij duke hedhur objekte të peshave të ndryshme nga Kulla e pjerrët e Pizës. Nga 1592 deri 1633, ai ishte profesor matematike në Universitetin e Padovës, ku bëri një teleskop që i dha mundësi të observonte objekte qiellore, katër Hënat e Jupiterit dhe vetë Jupiterin. Ai gjithashtu zbuloi se Rruga e Qumështit përbëhej nga yje. Në vijim të publikimeve të studimeve të tij, më 1610 u emërua matematicien i oborrit të Firences.

Zbulimet e Galileot e bënë atë të pranoj studimin e astronomit polak Nicolaus Copernicus (1473-1573), megjithëse teoria e Kopernikut binte ndesh me mësimet e Kishës Katolike të Romës, që drejtonte Italinë në atë kohë. Sipas kishës, jo Dielli por Toka ishte qendra e Universit. Më 1633, Galileo u dërgua para Inkuisicionit të Romës, një sistem gjyqësor i themeluar nga Pushteti Papal më 1542, për të rregulluar doktrinën kishtare. Kjo doktrinë përfshinte dhe ndalimin e librave që ishin në konflikt me mësimet e kishës. Inkuisicioni romak i kishte rrënjët e tij në Inkuisicionin e Mesjetës, qëllimi e së cilës ishte kërkëmi dhe dënimi i heretikëve, të konsideruar si armiq të shtetit.

Sot Galileo njihet për kontributin e tij të rëndësishëm në fushën e lëvizjes dhe astronomisë. Zbulimet e tij influencuan më vonë shkencëtarët, të tille si matematicienin dhe filozofin anglez Isaac Newton, që zhvilloi ligjin universal të gravitetit. Më 1992, Vatikani njohu formalisht gabimin e tij në dënimin e Galileos.
*

----------


## EuroStar1

*Perikliu*

*Perikliu (Pericles ,Perikles),rreth 462-429 p.e.s., greq: Περικλῆς, dmth. "i rrethuar nga lavdia", ishte një burrë shteti i shquar dhe me ndikim, udhëheqës i shtetit demokratik të Athinës në epokën e lulëzimit të saj më të lartë, orator,demokrat dhe gjeneral.
Perikliu, demokrat i zjarrtë, është zgjedhur strateg për më shumë se 20 vjet. Vendimet e tij politike e shtrinë ndikimin e Athinës përtej kufijve të saj dhe ndihmuan në zhvillimin e një perandorie athinase. Ambicia e tij imperialiste pati si rezultat luftën e Peloponezit kundër Spartës dhe aleatëve të saj. Ai vdiq në vitin e parë të konfliktit, si viktimë e murtajës.
Qeveria jonë është origjinale. Ajo nuk ndjek shembullin e asnjërit prej fqinjëve tanë. Po, të tjerët na kanë kopjuar, ne nuk kemi kopjuar nga askush. Na quajnë demokraci, pasi i gjithë populli dhe jo vetëm një pakicë merr pjesë në jetën politike. Edhe në drejtësinë tonë ndiqet parimi se të gjithë janë të barabartë përpara ligjit. Ne i emërojmë administratorët tanë në funksionet e tyre sipas meritës dhe aftësisë që kanë dhe jo duke u ndikuar nga origjina e tyre. Asnjë qytetar, qoftë edhe i varfër, nuk lihet jashtë punëve të qytetit, nëse ai mund të kontribuojë sado pak. Mos harroni asnjëherë se lumturia mbështetet te liria dhe se vetëm kuraja mund të sjellë pak liri në këtë betejë.
Perikliu mbizotëroi në skenën politike në kulmin e periudhës klasike, kur Athina u bë një kryeqytet ku lulëzonin kultura dhe artet. Ai ëndërronte të fillonte një lëvizje të gjerë rindërtimi në shtetet e tjera greke, ku tempujt dhe ndërtesat publike ishin dëmtuar nga luftërat kundër persëve, por iu desh të mjaftohej me zbukurimin e Athinës.
Posti i gjeneralit ose i strategut ishte i vetmi ku mund të rizgjidheshe çdo vit. Prandaj ai lakmohej nga të gjithë ata që kishin ambicie politike, si Perikliu. Strategu kishte të drejtën ekskluzive marrjen e vendimeve dhe dhënien e urdhrave në periudhë konfliktesh. Pasi vendimet të miratoheshin nga Asambleja, ushtrimi i ndikimit politik kërkonte mbështetjen pa rezerva të popullit. Në fakt, titulli i strategut të jepte një status dhe ndikim, por jo një pushtet të vërtetë.
Perikliu, me ndihmën e një aleati politik, Efialtit, përfundoi reformat demokratike të Klistenit, duke vendosur parimin e shpërblimit të të zgjedhurve. Tashmë, Athina ishte një demokraci e kompletuar, në të cilën asnjë qytetar nuk mund të mënjanohej nga ushtrimi i funksionit publik me pretekstin se ishte i varfër. Tuqididi pretendon se Athina vetëm emrin kishte demokraci dhe se në të vërtetë "qeverisej nga qytetari i parë". Kjo është krejtësishte pavërtetë, sepse Perikliu ishte vetëm njëri nga 10 strategë të zgjedhur dhe sepse asnjëri prej tyre nuk mund të qeveriste pa mbështjetjen e të gjithë popullit. Çdo vit ai duhej të rizgjidhej. Aty nga fundi i karrierës, kundërshtarët e tij politikë u përpoqën t'ia lëkundnin popullaritetin, duke sulmuar miqtë e tij. Ai e humbi postin një herë, por më vonë u rizgjodh dhe vdiq duke ushtruar funksionin e tij.
Reformat e Klistenit, të bazuara në parimet e Solonit, vendosën në Athinë një demokraci të vërtetë. Përveç krijimit të funksionit të strategut, Klisteni ishte autori i vendosjes së ostrakizmit, sistem i dëbimit politik, që bënte të mundur shmangien e konflikteve të pushtetit me një opozitë të vazhdueshme. Me votën e dy të tretave të qytetarëve, personi që "dëbohej" duhej të largohej nga Athina për 10 vjet. Ostrakizmi bëri të mundur që Perikliu dhe shumë të tjerë të eliminonin rivalët politikë.
I cilësuar si "historiani i pare shkencor", Tuqididi shkroi një histori të mrekullueshme të luftës së Peloponezit. Ai është historiani i parë që e ka tejkaluar tregimin e thjeshtë të ngjarjeve, duke u interesuar më tepër për shkaqet që qëndrojnë pas tyre. Në analizën që u bën shkaqeve të luftës, ai nënvizon rëndësinë e krijimit të dy blloqeve influencash brenda Greqisë, situatë, që, sipas tij, e bënte konfliktin të pashmangshëm. Ai e admironte Perikliun pikërisht për talentin që ai kishte për ta kthyer Asamblenë në anën e vet.
Aspasia, e dashura e Perikliut, Anaksagora, profesori i tij, dhe Fidiasi, skulptori i Partenonit, kanë dalë përpara drejtësisë pothuajse në të njëjtën kohë, për shkaqe të ndryshme. Perikliu u përfshi drejtpërsëdrejti vetëm në procesin e Fidiasit, i akuzuar se kishte gdhendur në mburojën e Athinasë portretet e tij dhe të strategut akt që u konsiderua si sakrilegj nga akuzuesit e tij. Kjo fushatë shpifjesh pati efektet e saj, pasi Perikliu nuk arriti të rizgjidhej atë vit. Ai e rifitoi titullin e strategut një vit më pas.
Dështimi elektoral i Perikliut atë vit pati si shkak zhgënjimin e athinasve në luftën kundër Spartës, si edhe mospranimin e politikës së tij. Në shumë aspekte kjo luftë ishte pasojë e drejtpërdrejtë e dëshirës së Perikliut për të transformuar Lidhjen e Delosit në Perandorinë Athinase. Korinti, rivali tregtar i Athinës, i kërcënuar nga vullneti ekspansionist i Perikliut, thirri Spartën në ndihmë. Kur Perikliu ua ndaloi anijeve të Megarës hyrjen në portet e qyteteve aleate të Athinës, lufta u bë e pashmangshme. Strategjia e Perikliut qëndronte në shmangien e çdo konfrontimi me armikun, duke u mbështetur në fuqinë detare të Athinës. Kjo do të thoshte që popullsia e fshatrave duhej të shkonte në qytet dhe të këqyrte, e pafuqishme për të vepruar, vjedhjen dhe shkatërrimin e të korrave dhe të fermave nga armiku.
Epidemia e murtajës, nga e cila vdiq edhe Perikliu, ishte pasojë e mbipopullimit urban. Vdekja e strategut të madh e la Athinën të ndarë. Është e kotë të shtrohet pyetja se si do të kishte ndikuar Perikliu në rrjedhën e historisë, nëse do të kishte jetuar më gjatë. Por duket se ndarjet politike, që dolën në pah pas vdekjes së tij, e bënë vazhdimin e luftës të vështirë dhe çuan në disfatën përfundimtare të Athinës.
Demokratët e bindur, si Perikliu, donin ta vazhdonin luftën, por disa elementë më konservatorë ishin për bisedime me Spartën dhe qenë gati të pranonin një Këshill të ndikuar nga spartanët. Pas Perikliut, asnjë strateg nuk bëri përpjekje për të patur një ndikim të qëndrueshëm mbi politikën.
Nuk është rastësi që periudha kur Perikliu mbizotëroi në skenën politike, u konsiderua Epoka e Artë e kulturës athinase. Perikliu erdhi në pushtet në momentin kur Athina po rindërtohej, pas plaçkitjes së qytetit nga persët. Të gjitha monumentet duhej të restauroheshin. Athinës Nike (Fitimtare) iu ngrit një tempull dhe Akropoli u pajis me një hyrje madhështore (Propiletë). Por vepra më prestigjioze qe Partenoni, që i kushtohej perëndeshës mbrojtëse të qytetit, Athinasë, statuja e të cilës, e lartë 12 metra, ishte prej fildishi dhe ari. Athina, me të drejtën e krenarisë për rolin e saj në mposhtjen e fuqive të huaja, donte t'i thurte lavde madhështisë së vet. Teatri u zhvillua dhe arriti pikën kulmore me tragjeditë e Eskilit dhe të Sofokliut dhe me komeditë e Aristofanit. Filozofëve, si profesori i Perikliut, Anaksagora, u bëheshin pyetje mbi natyrën e universit. Skulpturat klasike, ashtu si edhe mendimi filozofik, i thurnin lavde Njeriut, në të gjithë madhështinë e tij.
Kleoni u përpoq, pas vdekjes së Perikliut, të orientonte politikën athinase. Demokrat si edhe ai, Kleoni rriti rrogën e heliastëve (anëtarë gjyqi) nga 2 në 3 obole në ditë. Si edhe Perikliu, Kleoni e konsideronte si shumë të rëndësishme sigurimin nga ana e Athinës të një aleance të fortë greke dhe trefishoi haraçin e aleatëve. Ai këshilloi që të jepeshin dënime shumë të ashpra për qytetet që nuk do t'i qëndronin besnike Athinës, ndërsa për Mitilenën, veçanërisht, kërkoi dënimin me vdekje të të gjithë qytetarëve të saj meshkuj dhe kthimin në skllevër të grave dhe të fëmijëve. Fitorja e tij kryesore ushtarake në Sfakteri u pasua nga një humbje e mynxyrshme detare në Amfipolis, ku edhe gjeti vdekjen. Kleoni është keqtrajtuar shumë në dëshmitë historike. Komeditë e Aristofanit, për shembull, e paraqesin si një personazh të ndyrë dhe arrogant. Ndonëse demokrat, populli athinas ushqente admirim dhe respekt për klasën aristokratike. Është aristokrati Perikli dhe jo Kleoni, që ka mbetur i lidhur me imazhin e demokracisë athinase.

JETËSHKRIMET – KURESHTI NGA JETA E PERIKLIUT

* Kundërshtarin politik të Perikliut, Tuqididin, e pyeti njëherë mbreti i Spartës, se kush nga të dy ishte më i fortë në gojtari dhe në luftë. Tuqididi upërgjigj:
- Po të luftoj unë me Perikliun e mund dhe e shtrij për tokë, ndërsa kur të ngrihet ai do të dijë të tregojë me të tillë elokuencë sikur të ishte ai fituesi që më ka mundur mua. Të gjithë të pranishmit do ta besojnë, edhe pse e kanë parë me sytë e tyre të kundërtën.
Perikliu bëri ndërtime publike madhështore në Athinë.
Atje punuan artistët më të shquar të kohës nën drejtimin e Fidias. Qytetarëve të Athinës u dukej se Perikliu kishte shpenzuar pa masë për të zbukuruar qytetin. Gjatë një mbledhjeje ai u kritikua shumë. Perikliu qetë-qetë u përgjigj:
- Po mirë. Në qoftë se ju duket që unë kam shpenzuar shumë nga fondi publik, atëherë do t'i paguaj vetë të gjitha shpenzimet e mia.
Kjo bëri shumë përshtypje dhe qytetarët e Athinës nuk e përmendën më çështjen e shpenzimeve.

* Një mbledhje zgjati deri natën vonë nga një fjalim i gjatë i Perikliut, një qytetar fare i panjohur, që kishte një çështje personale kundër athinasit të madh, ia ndërpreu me ashpërsi fjalën disa herë. Kur mbaroi fjalimin e ndoqi prapa deri në shtëpi duke e sharë dhe duke e kërcënuar. Perikliu nuk e prishi fare qetësinë, madje nuk i hodhi asnjë shikim për ta parë. Kur arriti te pragu i shtëpisë iu drejtua shërbëtorëve që po e shoqëronin me pishtare në dorë:
- Shoqërojeni me pishtarë këtë njeri deri në shtëpinë e tij.
Kjo ishte hakmarrja e Perikliut ndaj këtij njeriu.

* Perikliu ishte nisur me anijet e tij të luftës për një ekspeditë të vështirë kundër anijeve të Samos. Një eklips i diellit i shqetësoi shumë ushtarët dhe detarët. Për t'i bindur ata se nuk kishte asgjë të jashtëzakonshme dhe të rrezikshme nga errësimi i papritur i diellit, thirri personelin e shërbimit të anijes dhe në sytë e te gjithëve i hodhi mantelin e tij në kokë një detari.
- Sheh tashti? - e pyeti.
Tjetri u përgjigj se nuk shihte. Pastaj Perikliu i tha:
- Ke frikë?
- Jo, se është manteli juaj që nuk më lejon të shoh.
- Atëherë çfarë ndryshimi ka midis kësaj dhe asaj që ju habit aq shumë?!

* Kur Perikliu ishte në shtratin e vdekjes të gjithë miqtë e kishin rrethuar dhe flisnin për punët e mira që kishte bërë për atdheun dhe për cilësitë pozitive të karakterit të tij.
Dikush lavdëronte madhështinë e ndërtimeve që ishin bërë me urdhrin e tij, dikush paqen dhe sigurinë e madhe të Athinës, dhe dikush tjetër ndihmat për të varfërit.
Perikliu duke dëgjuar këto lavde, u ngrit dhe tha:
- Ka edhe një gjë tjetër që unë mburrem më shumë.
Dhe kjo është se për shkakun tim asnjë nuk ka mbajtur zi në Athinë.*

----------


## EuroStar1

*Pjesa e II nga jeta e Aristotelit*


*ARISTOTELI , filozof grek (384-322 p.e.r.). Lindi në Stagirë të Trakisë, nxënës i Platonit. Me ftesën e mbretit të Maqedonisë Filipit bëhet mësues dhe edukator i Aleksandrit (që më vonë u quajt i Madh). Në kohën kur Aleksandri filloi pushtimet e veta jashtë Evropës, Aristoteli u kthye në Athinë dhe këtu, duke ligjëruar në Lice, shkroi veprat kryesore të tij. Është themelues i shkollës peripatetike në Athinë. I akuzuar për ateizëm ikën nga Athina në Haleks («që athinasit për herë të dytë të mos e fyejnë filozofinë»), ku së shpejti edhe vdes.
Aristoteli hyn në radhën e filozofëve më të mëdhenj të të gjitha kohëve. Është mendja sintetike më e rëndësishme dhe në përgjithësi gjeniu më i gjithanshëm i antikës. Duke rishqyrtuar në mënyrë kritike filozofinë e mësuesit të vet Platonit, ai sistematikisht zhvilloi në një sërë veprash kapitale filozofinë e re origjinale dhe grumbulloi njëkohësisht në mënyrë enciklopedike të gjitha rezultatet e rëndësishme të filozofisë së vjetër greke dhe të shkencave të veçanta. Të gjitha fushat deri atëherë të njohura si dhe një sërë fushash të reja të aktivitetit mendor dhe të njohurive njerëzore të disiplinave filozofike (logjika, metafizika, fizika, psikologjia, etika, politika, astronomia, meteorologjia, zoologjia, poetika e tjera) janë objekt i hulumtimeve gjeniale të Aristotelit.
Logjika e Aristotelit me disa teza të veta themelore ka ruajtur vlerën e vet dhe deri sot ajo merret si model për themelimin e logjikës elemetare, kështu që edhe Kanti mundi të vërtetonte se si logjika e Aristotelit mori një formë aq të përsosur saqë pas saj nuk ka mundur të bëjë një hap përpara, as nuk ka qenë e detyruar të bëjë një hap prapa. Logjika e tij, në radhë të parë, shqyrton çështjet lidhur me nocionet, gjykimet (deklaratat, fjalitë), përfundimet dhe argumentet. Nocionet janë esencë ose formë e sendit, njohja e të cilit është qëllim themelor i të menduarit. Nocionet më të larta të gjinisë, që përfshijnë në vëte të gjitha nocionet tjera janë kategoritë. Kategori të tilla, sipas Aristotelit ka dhjetë: substanca, kuantiteti, kualiteti, relacioni, vendi, koha, pozita, posedimi, veprimi dhe durimi. Në veprat logjike të Aristotelit (të grumbulluara më vonë nga nxënësit e tij me titull Organon) janë shqyrtuar hollësisht dhe jashtëzakonisht në mënyrë ekzakte edhe disa probleme logjike fundamentale si janë parimet e të menduarit, induksioni dhe deduksioni, përkufizimi, teoria e silogjizmave, argumentimi, gabimet logjike etj.
Aristoteli konsideron se ekzistojnë tri parime të përgjitshme të të menduarit: Parimi i identitetit, parimi i kontradiksionit dhe parimi i përjashtimit të së tretës. Kushdo që dëshiron të mendojë në mënyrë konsekuente nuk mund të mendojë në kundërshtim me kuptimin e këtyre tri parimeve, sepse këto nuk janë farë zbulimesh rasti, por vlejnë për vetë njëmendësinë. Përveç shpjegimit të hollësishëm të teori-së së silogjizmit kategorik-asertorik (çka konsiderohet kontribut më i madh i tij në logjikë), në veprat e tij e gjejmë edhe logjikën shumë të ndërlikuar modale si dhe fillimet e shumë teorive logjike të mëvonshme. Dhe ndonëse Aristoteli në themel përpunoi parimet e logjikës rreptësisht formale, prapëseprapë ai nuk i ndau në mënyrë abstrakte format e të menduarit të logjikshëm dhe të drejtë nga vetë qenia. Për të p.sh. edhe kategoritë janë jo vetëm predikatet më të përgjithshme të të menduarit por njëkohësisht edhe përcaktimet më të përgjithshme të çdo gjëje ekzistuese. Logjika për A. nuk është ndonjë qëllim i vetvetes dhe nuk merret me abstraksione boshe, me for-ma «të kulluara» të mendimit, por niset nga sendi real dhe e studion ashtu si shprehet në të menduarit. Lidhur me ketë, Aristoteli në Hermeneutikë tregon se theniet e gjykimit janë në raport të njëjtë sikurse sendet në njëmendësi, kështu që lidhja e nocioneve është tregues i lidhjeve të vetë sendeve. Ndonëse fillimet e logjikës, madje edhe të zgjidhjes së çështjeve të caktuara logjike mund t'i kërkojmë edhe te Sokrati e Platoni, prapëseprapë, Aristoteli përgjithësisht konsiderohet themelues i logjikës si disiplinë e veçahtë. «Filozofia e parë» (ose më vonë e quajtur metafizikë për arsye se në përmbledhjen e veprave të tij është «pas fizikës») studion parimet e fundme, më të larta dhe më të përgjithshme të çdo gjëje ekzistuese, andaj është më-sim mbi shkakun e parë, mbi qenien në përgjithësi. Shkencat e veçanta studiojnë aspektin e caktuar të qënies, por jo edhe qenien në vetvete. Prandaj, sipas Aristotelit, duhet të ekzistojë shkenca e cila duhet të merret me parimet që janë themel për tërë kuptimin dhe njohjen e të gjitha përcaktimeve të veçanta. Pikërisht këto parime i studion metafizika ose filozofia e parë, kështu që objekt i saj i studimit është materia, forma, shkaku i lëvizjes, qëllimi i ekzistimit e të tjera. Kjo disiplinë është njëkohësisht edhe më e vështira, sepse është më abstraktja, por me vetë këtë fakt ajo është edhe shkenca më ekzakte. Shumë teza metafizike të Aristotelit provojnë tendencën realiste-materialiste me të cilën iu kundërvu botës së ideve të Platonit, duke konsideruar se idetë janë imanente për vetë sendet dhe jo modele transcendentale të sendeve. Me një varg argumentesh bindëse dhe spirituoze A. në përgjithësi i hedh poshtë bazat e doktrinës së Platonit mbi idetë. Do të duhej të kishte më shumë ide sesa sënde të veçanta meqë do të duhej të ekzistonin idetë edhe mbi marrëdhëniet e tyre; do të duhej të ekzistonin idetë e drobitjes, kurse kjo është në kundërshtim me vetë përkufizimin e idesë; si mund të ekzistojë veçmas substanca dhe ajo nga e cila përbëhet substanca; në qoftë se në të gjitha idetë qëndron burimi i lëvizjes, atëherë edhe ato lëvizin, ndërsa nëse nuk lëvizin, prej nga atëherë lëvizja e të tjera.
Në njëmendësi, sipas Aristotelit, ekzistojnë vetëm sendet e veçanta, vetëm këto përbëjnë substancën e parë. E përgjithshmja nuk ekziston pranë ose mbi sendet por në to. Nocionet e përgjithshme (gjenerike), që shprehin cilësitë e përbashkëta të sendeve të veçanta vetëm janë substanca të rendit të dytë. Mirëpo edhe e veçanta ekziston pikërisht aq sa realizohet në të e përgjithshmja. Sepse në qoftë se përveç sendeve të veçanta nuk ekziston kurrgjë, atëherë nuk ekziston asgjë që do të mund të arrihej vetëm me njohje, por tërë kuptimi do të varej nga perceptimi ndijor. Dhe ne në mënyrë ndijore njëmend, për shembull,. nuk vërejmë se ekziston ndonjë shtëpi në përgjithësi pranë shtëpive të veçanta. Mirëpo sendet e veçanta megjithatë manifestojnë unitetin e tyre, dhe kategoritë e mendjes, të cilat tregojnë për këtë, njëkohësisht reflektojnë raportet objektive të vetë sendeve. Substanca bën unitetin e të veçantes dhe të përgjithshmes dhe së këtejmi (në «Metafizikë» 1,3) ajo «përse» reduktohet në nocion, sepse ajo që është vetëm është ngaqë në të realizohet e përgjithshmja. Mirëpo për ta njohur të veçanten dhe për të folur për të mendueshëm, nevojitet të theksohen katër shkaqe: materia, forma, shkaku i lëvizjes dhe qëllimi.
Forma (morfë) me materien e pazhdukur (hyle) përbëjnë tërë ekzistimin. Ndërkaq, materia e pa kurrfarë forme nuk ekziston në njëmendësi (por vetëm në mendime). Qëllimisht lëvizja paraqitet në faktin se forma zhvillohet gjithnjë më shumë në llogari të materiales, deri te mbarimi në «formë të formës», në të menduarit e kulluar që ka vetëm veten për objekt të vet. Materia e pacaktuar është vetëm mundësi e sendit, potencialitet, ndërsa forma është aktualitet, realizim. Mirëpo kundërshtia ndërmjet formës dhe materies gjithmonë është relative. Ajo që është ndaj diçkahit të papërkryer forma, ndaj diçkahit të përkryer është materia. Guri i përpunuar, për shembull, është formë ndaj gurit që gjendet në mal, që nuk është i përpunuar, por është materie ndaj gurit që është murosur në shtëpi. Realizimi i mundësisë, kalimi dhe zhvillimi i formës nga materia bazohet në lëvizje. Çdo lëvizje, ndërkaq, domethënë ajo që lëviz, supozon atë që e vë në lëvizje, dhe kështu në fund e supozon një shkak të fundit, shkakun e palëvizshëm. Të gjitha sendet ndryshojnë, mirëpo duhet të ekzistojë edhe diçka që është shkak i ndryshimit. Ky shtytës i parë, që duhet të jetë i palëvizshëm dhe së këtejmi vetëm një, është formë e kulluar pa materie, akt i kulluar (actus parus), qenie jomateriale, më e përsosur, hyjni.
Meqë lënda e metafizikës është jomaterialja, qenia e amshueshme, atëherë edhe lënda e fizikës së Aristotelit është ajo që lëviz, domethënë qenia materiale. Sipas Aristotelit ekzistojnë katër lloje të lëvizjes: lëvizja substanciale (domethënë ekzistimi dhe shkatërrimi), kuantitative (rritja dhe rënia), kualitative (shndërrimi i një materie në tjetrën) dhe lëvizja hapësinore (dornethënë ndryshimi i vendit). Hapësira e pakufi ekziston vetëm potencialisht (për shembull në numërimin) por jo aktualisht, njëmendsisht. Lëvizja në hapësirë është e vazhdueshme, e amshueshme, kurse vetëm qeniet e veçanta krijohen dhe zhduken.
Në veprën e tij «Mbi shpirtin» A. theksoi se njeriu nuk mund ta njohë botën e jashtme sikur të mos kishte shpirtin. Pastaj as ndijat nuk mund të përceptojnë kurrgjë në qoftë se nuk i kanë para vetes objektet e jashtme. Në psikologjinë e Aristotelit ose në shkencën mbi shpirtin dominon mendimi se vetë shpirti është i palëvizshëm, mirëpo njëkohësisht ai vë në lëvizje trupin si formë dhe qëllim të tij të brendshëm dhe substancial, ai është «entelehia e parë» e tij, parim i jetës dhe i organizimit. Ekzistojnë tri lloje të shpirtit: shpirti vegjetativ (që konsiston në aftësinë e të ushqyerit dhe të shumimit), pastaj shpirti animal (që ka edhe aftësinë e sensibilitetit ndijor dhe të vetëlëvizjes në hapësirë) dhe së fundi shpirti njerëzor (që ka aftësinë e të menduarit, arsyen, mendjen). Mendja pasive, që është e lidhur me aspektin material është tabelë e zbrazët (tabula rasa), mbi të cilën ndijat regjistrojnë thjeshtësisht atë që pranojnë. Kjo mendje është kaluese sikurse edhe individët, ndërsa mendja aktive është e pavdekshme. Fryma aktive në shpirtin njerëzor, fryma që krijon format, që bën çdo gjë (dhe jo që pranon në mënyrë pasive) dhe që i vëren drejtpërdrejt të vërtetat më të larta, është me origjinë hyjnore.
Në parimet etike të tij, A. i kundërvihet rigorizmit idealist të Platonit dhe virtytin e përkufizon si mes ndërmjet dy ekstremeve (për shembull pavarësia dhe dinjiteti i frymës është mes ndërmjet kryelartësisë dhe vetëpëruljes). Pos virtyteve etike (që kanë karakter të vullnetshëm), A. analizoi edhe të ashtuquajturat virtyte dianoetike (virtytet intelektuale si është për shembull mençuria). Pikëpamjes së Sokratit dhe të Platonit se ne vazhdimisht dëshirojmë medoemos të mirën, A. kundërvë pohimin se shtytësit dhe instinktet njerëzore, për të arritur të mirën, duhet vazhdimisht të drejtohen nga konkluzionet e arsyes dhe se vetvetiu nuk duhet të jenë medoemos të mirë. Në shqyrtimin e njohur mbi nocionin e miqësisë, Aristoteli theksoi tri lloje të miqësisë: miqësinë e dobishme, të këndshme dhe të virtytshme.
Dhe derisa e para manifestohet më shpesh të njerëzit e vjetër, e dyta te të rinjtë, e treta, miqësia e vërtetë në të cilën miku përqafohet për shkak të vetë atij, është karakteristike për moshën e pjekur të mashkullit. Realist dhe racionalist, A. në etikë është edhe përfaqësues i imanentizmit, domethënë i tezës se nga vetë njeriu varet se a do të bëhet i lumtur ose jo, a do të bëhet i virtytshëm apo shpirtlig.
Pikëpamjet politike dhe sociale të Aristotelit themelohen në tezën se njeriu është për nga natyra qenie shoqërore, politike (zoon politikon). Pas analizës së hollësishme të formacioneve politike (monarkisë, oligarkisë, demokracisë e tjera), Aristoteli nxjerr përfundimin se rregullimi më i mirë është republika demokratike e matur. Në shqyrtimet e veta politike dhe shoqërore ai megjithatë e ruan në dimensionin të plotë institucionin e skllavërisë, duke konsideruar se skllevërit janë të domosdoshëm për jetën e «njerëzve të vërtetë», domethënë për pjesëtarët e qytetarëve të lirë. Ndërkaq, për Aristotelin, përsosuria e shtetit nuk bazohet në aspektin teorik, por para së gjithash, në atë empirik. Me fjalë të tjera, ai konsideron se dëshmi e vërtetë për atë nëse shteti është rregulluar mirë qëndron, para së gjithash, në faktin se «populli me vullnetin e vet mbetet në këtë rregullim shtetëror», domethënë se nuk ka shpërthyer kurrfarë «kryengritjeje që meriton të përmendet» as nuk ka pasur tirani dhe keqpërdorim të pushtetit.
Në Poetikën e njohur të tij, Aristoteli përkundër Platonit, çmon lart krijimtarinë e vërtetë artistike të kohës së tij sidomos autorët e mëdhenj të tragjedive greke Eskilin, Sofokliun dhe Euripidin) dhe konsideron se vlera e plotë e krijimtarisë artistike dramatike shprehet në katarsën e cila pastron dhe fisnikon shpirtin e shikuesit. Arti që tregon atë që ka mundur të ndodhë (pra, që ka gjasë se ka ndodhur), është «më i rëndësishëm për të se historia që tregon vetëm për atë që njëmend ka ndodhur. Lidhur me këtë, A. tregon ligjësitë e veçanta të sferës estetike të cilat janë të pavarura nga njëmendë-sia historike, kështu që shumë interpretues (E. Grasi p.sh.) konsiderojnë se, përkundër Platonit që pohonte lidhjen e ngushtë të artit me realitetin politik, Aristoteli është themelues i estetikës si shkencë mbi një veprimtari njerëzore të veçantë dhe autonome që ka normat dhe ligjsitë imanente. Nga Aristoteli rrjedhin edhe normat mbi tri unitetet klasike të tragjedisë greke (uniteti i vendit, i kohës dhe i veprimit) mbi të cilat më vonë u bënë polemika të ashpra ndërmjet teoricienëve francezë dhe gjermanë (Lesingu për shembull konsideronte se Aristoteli theksonte vetëm nevojën për unitetin e veprimit, ndërsa unitetet e kohës dhe të vendit janë të kushtëzuara vetëm nga mundësitë teknike të skenës së atëhershme greke). Klasik është edhe përkufizimi i tij i tragjedisë mbi të cilin u shkruan studime dhe monografi të shumta; «Tragjedia është imitim i veprimit serioz dhe të kryer që ka madhësi të caktuar, me të folur që është elegant dhe i veçantë për secilin lloj në pjesët e veçanta, në personat që veprojnë dhe nuk rrëfejnë, ndërsa duke shkaktuar dhimbsuri dhe frikë kryen pastrimin e afekteve të tilla». Shkallën më të lartë të mëshirës e nxitin ato ngjarje në të cilat miku i ka bërë keq mikut, ndërsa më mirë zhvillohet ai veprim tragjik kur vepra bëhet nga mungesa e diturisë, domethë-në në qoftë se faji në tragjedi është pikërisht faj pa faj. Rruga e analizës së veprave artistike e Aristotelit dhe, para së gjithash, e një sërë veprimeve dramatike të kohës së tij, niset nga këto vepra kah përfundimet e përgjithshme teorike. Andaj Poetika e Aristotelit edhe sot mbetet model për ata estetë dhe sidomos për teoricienët dramatikë që kërkojnë burimet e normave estetike në vetë artin.
Me gjithë njoskonsekuencat dhe kundërthëniet e veta, konstruksionet teologjike dhe idealiste, vepra filozofike madhështore e Aristotelit është e pashoqe në tërë antikën jo vetëm për nga zgjidhjet e thella, aspekti sistematik dhe gjithanshmëria e paraqitjes së disiplinave të veçanta, por, para së gjithash, për nga shtruarja e një serë çështjeve fundamentale filozofike, të cilat pikërisht si çështje janë edhe sot aktuale dhe paraqesin vlerë të përhershme të trashëgimit mendor botëror.

Veprat: veprat e Aristotelit mund të ndahen në veprat egzoterike, (kushtuar publikut të gjerë) dhe ezoterike ose akroanetike (të brendshme, përkatësisht vepra për të dëgjuar). Veprat e para egzoterike, që me siguri u shkruan në formë dialogësh, nuk janë ruajtur. Gjithashtu nuk janë ruajtur as të gjitha veprat ezoterike, ndërsa të ruajturat mund të ndahen në këto grupe: i.Veprat logjike të përmbledhura së bashku me titullin O r g a n o n (domethënë vegël), që përmban këto vepra: Mbi kategoritë, Mbi interpretimin, Analitika e parë, Analitika e dytë, Topika dhe Mbi përgënjeshtrimet sofistike. 2. Veprat nga fusha e shkencave natyrore: Fizika, 8 libra; Mbi qiellin, 41ibra; Mbi ekzis-tencën dhe mbi zhdukjen, 2 libra; Mbi shpirtin si dhe di-sa vepra të tjera që nuk janë relevante ( M eteoro1ogjia , Shtazë-r i a e tjera) ose veprat autenticiteti i të cilave nuk është vërtetuar. 3. Vepra metafizike është Metafizika (ose filozofia e parë e cila sipas renditjes në anuarin e Andronikut u quajt kështu), 14 libra 4. Veprat etike: E t i ka e NikomakutlO libra (u quajt sipas Nikomakut, të birit të Aristotelit); Etika e Eudemit, 7 libra (u quajt sipas Eudemit nga Rodosi, nxënës i Aristotelit); Etika e m a d h e , 2 libra (ekstrakt nga dy veprat e para, por më shumë nga vepra e dytë); Mbi virtytet dhe m b i v e s e t (për të cilën nuk dihet a është autentike); 5. Prej veprave politike më e rëndësishmja është P o 1 i t i k a (8 libra, e pakryer) dhe Kushtetutat shtetërore (Politike, 158 libra në të cilët paraqiti kushtetutat e 158 shteteve 6. Veprat retorike: R e t o r i k a , 3 libra (mirëpo për autencitetin e 3 librave dyshohet). Poetika (e cila me siguri ka 2 libra, mirëpo nuk është ruajtur në tërësi). Të gjitha veprat e rëndësishme filozofike të Aristotelit (përveç Fizikës) janë përkthyer edhe në kroatishte.*

----------

